# Ready for a Challenge



## sara (Jul 1, 2004)

*Thursday 7/1/04 *

*Chest/Triceps*

_Flat DB Press _
_Warm Up Sets:_  17.5/12, 17.5/12
Working Sets: 20/10, 22.5/8, 25/6, 25/5 

_Incline DB Press_ 20/10, 22.5/9, 22.5/7, 22.5/6, 22.5/6

_Incline DB Flyes_ 17.5/12, 20/8, 20/6, 20/7, 20/7

_Cable Cross Overs_ 15/12, 15/12, 15/12, 15/12

_Seated Dip Machine_ 120/12, 135/12, 150/9, 150/7, 150/9

_Rope Press Down_ 50/10, 50/9, 50/10, 50/8, 50/8

_Seated DB Extensions_ 17.5/10, 17.5/6, 17.5/10, 17.5/9, 17.5/8

_Dips (Body Weight)_ 7, 8, 7


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad to see you finally back!!!!

Weights are looking good, nice and heavy! I actually do very light weights with all my bodyparts, and high reps now, focusing on perfect form and really tearing my muscles. I look like a weakling, but I dont care Im training my muscles not my ego.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Yay!  Sara is back!


----------



## sara (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks Jill  
Thanks PreMier


----------



## sara (Jul 4, 2004)

*Sunday 7/4/04 *

*Back/Biceps *

_Pullups_ 70/12, 65/6, 65/6, 65/6 _(the less weight the harder)_

_Wide grip Cable Pulldown _65/12, 70/8, 70/6, 70/6, 70/5

_One Arm DB Row _25/10, 25/10, 27.5/8, 27.5/7

_Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown Machine _50/12, 60/12, 60/9, 65/8, 65/7 

_BB Shrugs _65/12, 70/9, 70/8, 70/7

_DB Dlet Flyes _(laying on bench) 8/12, 10/9, 10/8

_BB Curls _35/10, 35/10, 35/9, 35/6, 35/7

_Seated Incline Alternating DB Curls _15/10, 15/8, 15/8, 15/7

_Standing on one leg DB Curls _15/7, 15/7, 15/7, 15/6


----------



## austinite (Jul 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sunday 7/4/04 *
> 
> *Back/Biceps *
> 
> _Pullups_ 70/12, 65/6, 65/6, 65/6 _(the less weight the harder)_


Wow, you are doing 12 pullups with a 70 lb dumbell?


----------



## sara (Jul 4, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> Wow, you are doing 12 pullups with a 70 lb dumbell?


No,  I'm using this machine for pullups  
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/AsPullup.html


----------



## austinite (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay, that's cool.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## sara (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/01* 

_*ONE* _
1/2 Cup Oats (measured dry) 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg 
Coffee
_*(23, 8F)*_ 

_*TWO PWO*_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
1/2 Peach 
*(22P, 8.5F)*

*THREE*
4 oz. Pork 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 1 Cup Spinach, 3/4 Cup Okra w. Amino Acid and Spices
Coffee 
*(22P, 16F)*

*FOUR*
1 Scoop Whey Protein
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
5 Strawberries
*(22P, 8.5F)*

_*FIVE *_
1 Chicken Drum 
1 3/4 Cup Lettuce, 1 Cup Cucumber w. ACV & Spices 
*(14P, 6F)*

*SIX* 
2 oz. Pork 
1 Egg White
2 Fish Oil Cap
*(14P, 3F) *


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/02* 

_*ONE * _ 
1/2 Cup Oatmeal (mesaured dry) 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
Cinnamon 
Coffee
*(23P, 8F)* 

_*TWO*_ 
1 Can Sardines
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 4 oz. Cucumbers, Lots Lettuce
Coffee
_*(20P, 12F)*_

_*THREE*_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1/2 Peach
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
(22P, 8.5F)

*FOUR*
1/4 Cup Canned Tuna
1 Whole Egg 
Veggies: 1/2 Cup Spinach, Lettuce w. Spices
_*(19P, 5.5F)*_ 

_*FIVE*_ 
1/3 Cup Tuna 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 
Veggies: ~ 2-3 oz. Cucumbers
Green Tea 
*(19P, 11.5F)*


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/03* 

_*ONE *_
1/2 Cup Oats (measured dry) 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg/ Cinnamon 
Coffee
_*(23P, 8F)*_

_*TWO*_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1/2 Peach
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
_*(22P, 8.5F)*_

*THREE*
1/3 Cup Canned Tuna
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 1 Cup Spinach, 3/4 Cup Okra w. ACV
Coffee
(*19P, 14.75F)*

*FOUR* 
1/4 Cup Canned Tuna 
1 Whole Egg 
1 Egg White
Veggies: 2 oz. Onions, ~ 2 oz. Cucumbers, 1/4 Cup Parsley 
Green Tea
*(23P, 5.5F)* 

*FIVE *
5 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Green Tea
*(28P, 9F)*


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/04*

_*Meal 1*_
½ cup Oatmeal 
½ cup egg whites
1 whole egg /cinnamon 
coffee
_*(23P, 8F*_) 

*Meal 2 PWO*
1 Scoop whey protein 
½ Peach 
½ TBSP Flax Oil 
Coffee 
_*(22P, 8.5F)*_ 

_*Meal 3*_ 
3 oz. Chicken 
2 tsp. Olive Oil 
Veggies: 1 Cup Spinach, ¾ Cup Okra w. Spices 
_*(23P, 13.76F) *_

_*Meal 4 *_
3 oz. Chicken 
2 Fish Oil Cap
Veggies: Lots Lettuce, ~ 3 oz. Cucumbers 
_*(23P, ~ 6F)*_ 

_*Meal 5*_ 
~3 oz. X-tra Lean Ground Beef 
~ 3.5 oz. Cucumbers 
Green Tea
*(17P, 8F)*


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/05 *

_*ONE *_
1/3 Cup Oats 
2 TBSP Flax Seed Meal 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Egg White/ Cinnamon 
Coffee
(_*25P, 6.5F)*_ 

_*TWO *_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
1/2 Peach 
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
Green Tea
(*22P, 8.5F)* 

_*THREE*_
2 Chicken Drum 
Veggies: 1 Cup Broccoli, 1 Cup Lettuce w. ACV 
Coffee 
(*28P, ~ 12F*) 

*FOUR* 
3 oz. X-tra Lean Beef 
Veggies: 1 Cup Lettuce, ~ 4 oz. Cucumbers 
Green Tea
*(17P, ~ 8F*) 

_*FIVE*_
2 Whole Eggs 
1 Egg White
Veggies: ~ 6 oz. Cucumbers, Lots Lettuce 
_*(15P, 10F*_)


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

Meals are looking fab darlin!!  Keep it up. Glad to see you back.


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Meals are looking fab darlin!! Keep it up. Glad to see you back.


Thanks Jilly


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

*Tuesday 7/6/04 *

*Shoulders* 

_Seated DB Shoulder Press _20/8, 20/7, 20/6, 20/5

EZ Bar Upright Row 35/11, 40/7, 40/6, 40/7

_DB Side Raises_: 
_*Set 1*_ --> 12.5/12, 10/10, 5/12
_*Set 2*_--> 12.5/11, 10/9, 8/12
_*Set 3*_--> 12.5/10, 10/6, 8/8
_*Set 4*_--> 12.5/9, 10/6, 8/8

_DB Front Raise _10/12, 15/7, 15/7


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

*7/6*

_*Meal 1*_
½ Cup Oats 
½ Cup Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg /Cinnamon 
Coffee 
_*(23P, 8F)*_ 

_*Meal 2 PWO*_ 
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
½ Nectarine ( I thought it was peach) 
½ TBSP Flax Oil 
_*(22P, 7.5F)*_

_*Meal 3 *_
4 oz. Pork 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: ~ 1 Cup Broccoli, Lots Lettuce w. ACV & Spices 
_*(22P, 16F)*_ 

_*Meal 4*_ 
½ Scoop Whey Protein 
½ Peach 
½ TBSP Flax Oil 
Coffee 
_*(12.5P, 7.75F)* _

_*Meal 5 *_
3 oz. Pork 
~ Mom Chicken with oil  (not sure the amount)   
Veggies: Lots Cucumbers, Lettuce 
Green Tea
*(?P, ?F) *

_*Meal 6 *_
½ Scoop Whey Protein 
1 Egg White
* (16P,  0.75F) *


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 6, 2004)

how ya doing sara?


----------



## sara (Jul 6, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> how ya doing sara?


I'm learning to control myself by myself  
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

*7/7/04 *

_*Meal 1*_
1/3 cup Oats
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
½ Scoop Whey Protein 
1 Egg White/Cinnamon 
Coffee 
(_*22P, 7.25F*_)

_*Meal 2*_
4 oz. Salmon 
Veggies: Green Beans, Lettuce, Cucumbers
Green Tea
(_*22P, 8F*_) 

_*Meal 3*_ 
½ Scoop Whey Protein 
½ Peach 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 
(_*12.5P, 11.5F*_) 

_*Meal 4*_ 
4 oz. Salmon 
Veggies: Lots Cucumbers, Lettuce, w. ACV  & Amino Acid 
(_*22P, 8F*_) 

~ _Coffee_ 

_*Meal 5*_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
½ TBSP Flax Oil 
_(*22P, 8.5F*) _

_*Meal 6*_ 
2 Whole Eggs 
(_*12P, 10F*_)


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thursday 7/8/04*

*Chest/Triceps* 

_Flat DB Press _
_Warm up Sets_: 17.5/12, 17.5/12
_Working Sets:_ 22.5/10, 22.5/9, 22.5/8, 22.5/7, 22.5/6

_Incline DB Press _20/12, 22.5/10, 25/7, 25/5, 25/5

_1 Set (*Trial*) Decline DB Flyes _15/12

_Incline DB Flyes _17.5/12, 20/9, 20/7, 20/5

_Cable Crossovers_ 15/12, 20/10, 20/9

_Seated Lever Dip_ 105/12, 120/12, 120/12

_Cable Pushdown_ 50/12, 50/8, 50/6, 50/5, 50/6

_Seated DB Extension _17.5/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/7, 17.5/5

_Bench Dips_ (_*Body Weight)*_ 9, 12, 11


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty good workout Sara, Im impressed.


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Pretty good workout Sara, Im impressed.



Thanks sweetie  
I was impressed with my workout this morning too! since I had no energy to get out of bed starting some cramps.. 
I will try to do much better next time


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

*7/8/04*

_*Meal 1 *_
½ Cup Oats 
2 Whole Eggs
¼ Cup Egg whites/ Cinnamon 
Coffee 
_*(23P, 13F*_) 

_*Meal 2 PWO *_
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
½ Peach 
1 ½ tsp. Flax Oil 
(*22P, ~10F)*

_*Meal 3*_ 
4 oz. Pork 
1 TBSP Olive Oil 
Veggies: 1 Cup Spinach, ¾ Cup Okra w. Amino Acid & Spices
Coffee
*(22P, 16F)* 

*Meal 4 *
1 Scoop Whey Protein 
½ Peach 
½ TBSP Flax Oil 
_*(22P, 8.5F)*_ 

_*Meal 5 *_
1 Chicken Drum 
Veggies: Broccoli, Lots Cucumbers w. garlic powder 
Green Tea w. Black Tea
(_*14P, 6F)*_ 

_*Meal 6*_ 
3 oz. Lean Beef 
2 Fish Oil Cap 
Veggies:Lots Lettuce and Cucumbers
(_*17P, 10F)*_


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetie
> since I had no energy to get out of bed starting some cramps..


cramps from what? stomach problems?


----------



## sara (Jul 9, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> cramps from what? stomach problems?


Yes


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

This is so gross.. but I'm going to try this cleansing

http://blessedherbs.com/mucoid.html


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Sara, you need to place a warning on that link 

Don't believe everything you read


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sara, you need to place a warning on that link
> 
> Don't believe everything you read



My friend and I called them so many times.. asking them questions about the cleansing and what we allowed to do

The manual kit shows everything in detail http://blessedherbs.com/colonguide.pdf

I'm just paranoid of having too much organic apple juice.. (all that sugar!!!)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Seeing this is a fast, then there will be no reason what so every to worry about the sugar in the apple juice.

Just, please, don't expect miracles from this.  Most of these make claims that are far from the actual truth.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

having the fiber powder 5 times a day every 3 hours with apple juice ~ 6 oz. is still ok? 
I asked them if we allowed to have any whey protein, flax oil 
they said yes, but it will be washed out right when you drink it.. 
they said some people would eat regular fast food and still get benfit from the cleansing.. but the more you be strict with the fasting the more benefit you would get. 
so if Im starving and have no energy.. I would have something, like banana or apple, pear.. all needs to be organic! 

and they recommend veggies juice


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Why wouldn't it be ok?  If you are not eating much then your calories are low.  Your body is going to use the sugar in the apple juice for energy and it will not store as fat, I guarantee that.

Are you no longer working with that girl at F&B that think she knows it all?  You know, those 2 girls that can only repeat what DP says because they really doesn't know jack, they have no minds of their own and they are just more DP Lemmings.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it be ok?  If you are not eating much then your calories are low.  Your body is going to use the sugar in the apple juice for energy and it will not store as fat, I guarantee that.
> 
> Are you no longer working with that girl at F&B that think she knows it all?  You know, those 2 girls that can only repeat what DP says because they really doesn't know jack, they have no minds of their own and they are just more DP Lemmings.



Heh, I know who you are referring too.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it be ok?  If you are not eating much then your calories are low.  Your body is going to use the sugar in the apple juice for energy and it will not store as fat, I guarantee that.
> 
> *makes alot of sense.. and I would never have thought of it..
> I killed myself tonight with trying to have the powder with very little amt. of the apple juice because I was paranoid with the sugar content.. Thank You
> my friend and I juice the organic apples instead of actually buying the actual organic unsweetend apple juice.. it's better to make it on our own and know nothing is added *


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heh, I know who you are referring too.


Are you no longer working with that girl at F&B that think she knows it all?  You know, those 2 girls that can only repeat what DP says because they really doesn't know jack, they have no minds of their own and they are just more DP Lemmings. 

*When I asked for help.. and wanting to eat balanced meals, they still made me cut on cheese, milk, organic bread and any preservatives.. but that's not going to be balanced.. I know I'm strict with my carbs or fats, but restricting myself from things that I want to add to my diet , will make me not eating balanced meals and have problems again.. 
I think I learned enough from DP, Leah for past year or so.. and now I'm ready to work on my own 
Reading the same ideas over and over again from different people, "same brain" is tiring * *one day they say don't count the carbs from veggies and the other day they want me to count the carbs from veggies *  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Good Girl   I'm glad to see you step out and learn to figure stuff on your own.  I'm proud of you.   Their diets are not balance, lifestyle diets IMO.  They are punishments.  I'm doing what you are now.  I'm doing a healthy lifestyle, balanced diet and enjoying, in small quantities, some foods that I typically don't eat like milk and breads which is why I bought those muffins I told you about tonight


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heh, I know who you are referring too.


That wasn't too difficult to figure who I was talking about eh?


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good Girl   I'm glad to see you step out and learn to figure stuff on your own.  I'm proud of you.   Their diets are not balance, lifestyle diets IMO.  They are punishments.  I'm doing what you are now.  I'm doing a healthy lifestyle, balanced diet and enjoying, in small quantities, some foods that I typically don't eat like milk and breads which is why I bought those muffins I told you about tonight



Thank you Jodi  
but I'm also having problems with knowing how to balance my meals.. fats. protein and carbs 
I need to teach myself to not go overboard and eat everything I see


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

It's a learning process but I have faith in you and I know you can do it.  Just don't doubt yourself and what you have learned.  You've come a long way from the original posts by Oceangurl that I use to want to rip my hair reading


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's a learning process but I have faith in you and I know you can do it.  Just don't doubt yourself and what you have learned.  You've come a long way from the original posts by Oceangurl that I use to want to rip my hair reading



You didn't like me first did you?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

It wasnt' that I didn't like you.  I never had a reason to dislike you.  You just drove me nuts sometimes   It was just that whatever we tried to explain to you went in one ear and out the other.  We got tired of repeating the same things over and over hoping that you would understand so eventually we just had to give up until you were ready to learn and understand why, we as bodybuilders or athletes eat the way we do.  Like I said before, you've come a long way and I'm happy that you actually learn some on your own now and want to do things for yourself instead of being told exactly how to do them all the time.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

I appreicate everything and you'r continious help  
Do you think you would be able to go and watch the comp in September?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

You are welcome.

Not sure yet.  I don't know when my surgery is yet.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Sara! I'm interested in what you are doing ... are you planning to work out while you are doing this cleanse? will you post with how it is going? 
also why did you choose this rather than just plain old colonic irrigation?  (or is that a silly question)


----------



## sara (Jul 17, 2004)

carbchick- I'm not going to workout during the fasting/cleansing process. because I'm not going to have enough energy to workout and if I worked out I will lose my muscles (if I have any) 
I will post starting tomorrow with the fast and how things are going.. 
the past 3 days were the pre-cleansing I did bad  

but tomorrow the fast starts and I will post everything


----------



## sara (Jul 17, 2004)

I hope this will easily release the toxin that I no longer need in my body and help me to eat clean and not cheat when I'm not supposed to


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

7 am- toxin absorber powder + apple juice (fresh organic made) 
10 am  same 
1 pm same
4 pm same 
7 pm ___________

I had  two sips of herbal tea and 1 piece of gum


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

6:00 pm - had to eat I was so sick... sick from the powder (toxin absorber) and the apple juice
3/4 organic banana
Nectarine
3/4 organic apple 
Nuts (walnuts, tahini butter, almonds, pistahios) 
Organic Broccoli, Green pepper


7:00pm - toxin absorber+apple juice

Before bed: I will have 5 pills DigestiveStimulator


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

Why no protein?


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why no protein?



They don't recommend any dairy, meat, fish 
protein will be slowley digested .. but I guess I'm going to stop this cleansing thing tomorrow when I call them, or I might just go along and finish it with eating alittle.. and I can add whey protein with what I'm allowed to eat


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

I already missed eating protein


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Sara! 
That link is naaaa-ha-hasty  Ewwww  How long are you doing this cleansing thing? 
I agree with Jodi, you have come a really long way sweetie  I too remember those oceangurl posts  You're a sweetheart Sara 

Good luck with the fast!


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Sara!
> That link is naaaa-ha-hasty  Ewwww  How long are you doing this cleansing thing?
> I agree with Jodi, you have come a really long way sweetie  I too remember those oceangurl posts  You're a sweetheart Sara
> 
> Good luch with the fast!




Thanks sweetie   
I'm going to stop the cleansing
supposed to be  5 days fast with only apple juice to drink with the toxin powder  
I can't stand it!! I got sick!!

Jodi- Good Night


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

*July/19/04 *  

*Meal 1* - 2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, ½ cup spinach
*Meal 2-*  1 scoop whey protein, ½ grape fruit , 1 calcium supplement
*Meal 3-*  3 oz. chicken breast, 1 tsp olive oil, 2/3 cup green beans 
*Meal 4- *  1 scoop whey protein, ½ tbsp flax oil 
*Meal 5*- 2 oz. chicken breast, 1 tsp olive oil, ½ cup spinach 

_Had 3 cups Black Tea and  1 Cup Coffee today_
_Will be adding more supplements tomorrow_

* Diet very low in cals today since my body (digestive system) still healing from the toxin obsorber from yesturday  didn't add any sodium to my food at all


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Good too see some real food again  That toxin absorber thing sounds soo freaking nasty


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

Jenny- the toxin absorber is very scary.. but it helps alot, too bad I couldn't finish the 5 days


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

What does it help with exactly? What kind of toxins does it get rid of?


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *July/19/04 *
> 
> *Meal 1* - 2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, ½ cup spinach
> *Meal 2-*  1 scoop whey protein, ½ grape fruit , 1 calcium supplement
> ...


Where are your carbs missy????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

What was it about the fast that you didn't like?  Just the taste?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *July/19/04 *
> 
> *Meal 1* - 2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, ½ cup spinach
> *Meal 2-*  1 scoop whey protein, ½ grape fruit , 1 calcium supplement
> ...


  I don't want to see another day without carbs missy!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

what Jodi said!!!!  

ughh detox didnt sound fun! do you feel better or anything from it??


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't want to see another day without carbs missy!



Jodi I already had my first two meals   
I don't have alot of good carbs available at home to take with me outside.. but I promise you girl I will have some carbs in my next 2 meals some how  
I'll be creative


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> what Jodi said!!!!
> 
> ughh detox didnt sound fun! do you feel better or anything from it??



One day made a difference actually.. and its supposed to be 5 days plan
My bowel movements improved


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> What does it help with exactly? What kind of toxins does it get rid of?



It supposed to help you clean you'r colon from the toxins.. and helps if you have constipation problems (especially the pills) 
I will still use the pills for few days


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tuesday July 20???th * 

*Chest/Triceps * 

*Flat DB Chest Press *  
_Warm up sets_: 17.5/12, 17.5/12
_Working sets_: 20/12, 22.5/10, 25/5, 22.5/7, 22.5/7

*Incline DB Chest Press * 20/12, 22.5/11, 25/7, 25/6, 25/5

*Incline DB Flyes * 17.5/12, 20/10, 20/9, 20/8, 20/7

*Cable Cross Overs * 20/12, 20/12, 20/11

*Cable Push down * 50/12, 50/9, 50/9, 50/8, 50/7

*Dip Machine * 70/10, 70/8, 70/7, 70/7

*Seated DB Extensions *  17.5/12, 17.5/10, 17.5/7, 17.5/8, 17.5/7

*Body Weight Bench  * Dip 15, 14, 13

*Stair Master*: *18 Minutes  *


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

*July 20'th* 

*Meal 1-* 2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, spinach, 1 vitamin C, 1Calcium 
*Meal 2*PWO- 1 scoop whey protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 tsp flax oil 
*Meal 3*- 3 oz. chicken, 1/3 cup lentils, 1/3 cup Okra 
*Meal 4*- 1 scoop whey protein, 1 peach  , ½ tbsp flax oil
*Meal 5*- 3 oz. chicken, 3 fish oil cap, ½ cup green beans, spinach

* 1 more calcium pill between meals 2 & 3 
* Had 2 cups Black Tea, 1 Cup Decaf Coffee 
* 4 pills digestive stimulator 1 hour before my last meal


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Sara!  How are you doing?
My computer is dead again lol


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Sara!  How are you doing?
> My computer is dead again lol



 
I'm sorry about you'r computer


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, so how are you doing?  You know.. hows work, hows life in general


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier,  Work- I like my job! 
School- going ok.. too much readings


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *July 20'th*
> 
> *Meal 1-* 2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, spinach, 1 vitamin C, 1Calcium
> *Meal 2*PWO- 1 scoop whey protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 tsp flax oil
> ...


More carbs tomorrow


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Can I be adding Hood's Low Carb milk now? or wait till the weekend?

I've been adding splenda with my coffee.. is that ok?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Both are ok.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2004)

? Would dairy be good for you with your constipation/bowel problems? Does dairy aggravate your stomach at all? It seems like dairy tends to aggravate pre-existing stomach problems in some people.


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ? Would dairy be good for you with your constipation/bowel problems? Does dairy aggravate your stomach at all? It seems like dairy tends to aggravate pre-existing stomach problems in some people.



It does causes constipation with people. I avoided dairy and still was constipated


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi, is the low carb milk ok with the last meal of the day?


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

I went to Henry's again today. and I was just staring at the protein bars section. Trio-plex, Jay-Robb and My fav Gensoy low carb


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> ? Would dairy be good for you with your constipation/bowel problems? Does dairy aggravate your stomach at all? It seems like dairy tends to aggravate pre-existing stomach problems in some people.


Good eye  

However, after seeing Sara's previous diet and chatting with her I really feel some of her issues come from lack of fiber.  Her diet consists of too much fruit and not enough stachy carbs which typically means lack of fiber.  Sara asked me to help her out and this coming weekend we are making some changes.  Couple of things is going to be limiting the fruit and adding in carbs loaded with fiber.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, is the low carb milk ok with the last meal of the day?


No, please keep it within your earlier meals.


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

No fruits


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, please keep it within your earlier meals.



But cottage cheese still be ok as last meal?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Fruit will be 1 small piece once a day TOPS!  Yes cottage cheese is still ok.


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Fruit will be 1 small piece once a day TOPS!  Yes cottage cheese is still ok.



I love fruits   is this because of my constipation or just how the new plan works? 
One fruit a day if you say so   

How come cottage cheese with 5 grams sugar is ok before bed .. where low carb hood milk 2-3 grams sugar is not ok before bed?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

Because the protein from cottage cheese is much better for you.

Yes the limit on the fruits is because of your constipation and because of the new diet.  Your body doesn't need much fructose to refill liver glycogen and you need more muscle glycogen filled than liver.  You also need to get more carbs with higher fiber than fruit.


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Because the protein from cottage cheese is much better for you.
> 
> Yes the limit on the fruits is because of your constipation and because of the new diet.  Your body doesn't need much fructose to refill liver glycogen and you need more muscle glycogen filled than liver.  You also need to get more carbs with higher fiber than fruit.



I thought protein from any dairy is good for you..when it contains no sugar

1 serving fruit a day   
would 1 grape fruit or 1/2 grape fruit be counted as 1 serving? 

Gotta go to bed .. been along day for me
Good Night Jodi


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2004)

*July 21'st* 

*Meal 1*- ½ cup egg whites, 2 egg whites, ¼ cup oats, 2 tbsp flaxseed meal
*Meal 2*- 1 Can Tuna, 1 grapefruit, spinach w. vinegar 2 fish oil cap
*Meal 3*- 1 scoop whey protein, ¼ cup oats, cinnamon
*Meal 4*- 4 oz. salmon, Broccoli, 3 oz. Tomatoes, Lettuce Amino acid + Vinegar 
*Meal 5*- 1 small container LF cottage cheese   

_* 2 Calcium Pills, 1 Vitamin C, 3 Digestive Stimulator 
* 1 Cup Coffee, 2 Cups Black Tea w. Splenda _


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2004)

make it 1/2 c. oats for your portion size at least.  Again, not enough carbs today.


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll make my PWO shake w. 1/2 cup oats and 1 scoop whey protein tomorrow


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2004)

Jodi- did you talk to you'r BF?


----------



## sara (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thursday July 22'nd* 

*Back/Biceps *

*Pull ups * 65/11, 65/8, 65/6, 65/5

*Wide Grip Lat pulldown * 75/8, 75/7, 75/7, 75/6, 75/6

*One Arm DB Row * 27.5/10, 27.5/9, 27.5/8, 27.5/7

*Iso-Lateral High Row Machine * 70/12, 70/10, 70/10, 80/8, 80/7

*BB Shrugs * 65/12, 70/7, 70/7, 70/7

*DB Delt Flye * (_laying on bench_) 10/10, 10/8 ,10/8

*EZ Bar Curls * 35/12, 40/6, 35/11, 40/5, 40/4  

*Seated Incline Alternating  DB Curls * 15/12, 15/12, 17.5/9, 17.5/6

*Standing on one leg DB Curls * 15/10, 15/7, 15/7, 15/7


----------



## sara (Jul 22, 2004)

*July 22'nd *  

*Meal 1* 
2 whole eggs, ½ cup egg whites, spinach   

*Meal 2**PWO-*
1 scoop whey protein, ½ cup oats

*Meal 3* 
3 oz. chicken, 5 oz. apple, spinach w. Amino acid 1 fish oil cap

*Meal 4* 1 scoop whey protein, ¼ cup oats, 1 fish oil cap 

*Meal 5*
2 oz. chicken, 1/3 cup FF cottage cheese,  Broccoli, Lettuce, Onions w. Amino acid , 3 fish oil caps 

_* 2 Calcium pills, 1 Vitamin C, 2 Digestive Stimulator 
* 3 Cups Black Tea w. splenda, 1 Cup Decaff Pepperment Tea _


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2004)

Meal 4 should have been 1/2 c. oats too.  You better start not fearing the carbs because we will be increasing them even more soon.


----------



## sara (Jul 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Meal 4 should have been 1/2 c. oats too.  You better start not fearing the carbs because we will be increasing them even more soon.



I was actually thinking of having 1/2 cup oats with meal 3 and leave the fruit with the shake in meal 4 since it's at work


----------



## sara (Jul 22, 2004)

Mom bought me Multi Mineral w. Mulit Vitamin pills today


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of having 1/2 cup oats with meal 3 and leave the fruit with the shake in meal 4 since it's at work



that would work too. but more carbies girl. Listen to Jodi


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> that would work too. but more carbies girl. Listen to Jodi



The carbs will be increased soon.. Trust me jen


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

*July 23'rd* 

*Meal 1*
½ cup egg whites, 2 egg whites, ½ cup oats, SF syrup, Hot Black Tea

*Meal 2* 
1 salmon patty, 5 oz.Apple, Spinach, Coffee w. splenda 
Salmon patty Nutri: 23P, 10F, 0C (bought from costco) 

*Meal 3*
1 scoop whey protein, 1/3 cup oats, 1 fish oil cap

*Meal 4 * 
1 can tuna, *Lots* lettuce, napa cabbage lettuce, onions w. ACV, ½ tsp olive oil 

*Meal 5* 
½ cup FF cottage cheese, Lettuce, 2 fish oil cap, Hot Black Tea 

_* Had another Black Tea after Meal 4 
* Supp: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi-vitamin/Mineral, 1 Vitmain C, 3 Digestive Stimulator_


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

*I bought Hood's Low carb, LF Milk today.. will add it to one of my meals tomorrow  *  

*4.5 F, 3 C, 3 Sugar, 12 P*


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2004)

I would prefer if you get the Fat Free one next time.


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

I wanted the FF one.. but they didn't have any  
I was going to get the chocolate flavor one since i'ts chocolate :yummy: and it's less sugar..


----------



## sara (Jul 24, 2004)

*July 24'th* 

*Meal 1*
 ½ cup egg whites, 2 egg whites, ½ cup oats

*Meal 2*
 ½ scoop whey protein, 1 cup Hood???s LC, LF milk 

*Meal 3*
 1 can sardines, Lettuce, 1 large grapefruit

*Meal 4*
1 scoop whey protein, ½ cup oats

*Meal 5*
 ~ ¾ cup FF cottage cheese, Lots Broccoli, 4 fish oil cap 

* *Supplements:* 2 Calcium, 1 VitaminMineral/Multi vitamin, 2 Digestive   stimulator 
* Had couple cups Black Tea throughout the day (no coffee today!)


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sunday July 25'th *  

*Shoulders/ABS *   

_DB Shoulder press _ 20/11, 22.5/4, 20/8, 20/6

_EZ Bar upright row _ 40/12, 40/10, 40/10, 40/7

_DB Down the racks _ 
12.5/12, 10/10, 8/12
12.5/11, 10/10, 8/12

_DB Lean aways _ 12.5/12, 15/10

_DB Front Raise _ 15/11, 15/9, 15/8, 15/6


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

*July 25'th  * 

*Meal 1* 
1 Slice Cheese, ¼ cup egg white, 1 egg white, spinach 

*Meal 2* *PWO* 
1 scoop whey protein, ½ cup oats

*Meal 3*
 3 oz. chicken, cucumbers, lettuce, 5 oz. apple, 2 fish oil 

*Meal 4*
 ½ scoop strawberry whey protein, 1 cup low carb milk

*Meal 5* 
2 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, 1 tomato, onions, broccoli

*Meal 6* 
~ 1/3 cup FF cottage cheese, Broccoli 1 tsp flax oil  

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, Vitamin C, Multi Vitamin/Mineral, * No Digestive stimulator 

_* 1 Cup Black Tea, Cup Cofee w. Stevia  ( I like splenda better)_


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2004)

Sara, It was very nice meeting you today.  You are a very sweet girl and thank you for the goodies 

Now stop thinking your fat because you are tiny!  Time to put some meat on dem bones   Good luck starting your new plan tomorrow and let me know if you have any questions 

Any young singles guys out here...............She's a looker


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Tuesdays I will be doing weight training  40 minutes- 1 hour after having my first meal, then after weight training , I???m planning on doing cardio for 25 minutes and 5 minutes warm up/cool down ( I know I can wait 30 up to minutes for my PWO meal)  
Thursdays and Sundays I might start doing cycling class for about 45 minutes- 1 hour after weight training.. do I need the oats and shake after weight training and then do the cycling class? Or should I wait till I finish my 1 hour cycling and then have the shake with oats? 

*I had to buy few protein bars today. They were on sale and didn???t want to miss the sale 2 for $ 1.00 .. I won???t have any protein bars yet.. just saving them for the future  *  

I saw these today: http://www.food-for-life.com/summary.asp?cat=9
I was going to get one bag. But I found English muffins without sugar also from the same company that makes those muffins

Would sprouted pasta be counted like eating lentils and whole grains?


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sara, It was very nice meeting you today.  You are a very sweet girl and thank you for the goodies
> 
> Now stop thinking your fat because you are tiny!  Time to put some meat on dem bones   Good luck starting your new plan tomorrow and let me know if you have any questions
> 
> Any young singles guys out here...............She's a looker



Jodi- Thank you so much for helping me out today! that means alot to me!! 
 It was very nice meeting you too!! and would love to hang out with you sometimes soon   
Thank you again


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Tuesdays I will be doing weight training  40 minutes- 1 hour after having my first meal, then after weight training , I???m planning on doing cardio for 25 minutes and 5 minutes warm up/cool down ( I know I can wait 30 up to minutes for my PWO meal)
> 
> *This is good.  Traditional cardio 3x per week and the cardio of your choice.  Yes, you can wait til after the cardio to do your PWO meal, that is fine.*
> 
> ...


You do have fish oil correct?


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You do have fish oil correct?



I have fish oil caps.. planing on getting the oil 

so, I can't be doing the cycling class right after my PWO shake/oats? need to wait an hour?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 25, 2004)

Good luck with your new plan Sara.   I'm glad that Jodi is guiding you.....she is all-knowing.


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks aggies1ut  
Jodi knows more than any trainer that I talked to
she knows her stuff!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I have fish oil caps.. planing on getting the oil
> 
> so, I can't be doing the cycling class right after my PWO shake/oats? need to wait an hour?


I'm sorry, I misread.  Wait til _after _ your spin class to have your PWO shake and oats.


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Is that ok for 1 hour wait without protein/carbs after weight training?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, that is fine but no more than an hour please.


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Jodi, Thank you again for calling me  and checking up on me if I had a ride home


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, that is fine but no more than an hour please.


The class is 45 minutes - 1  hour I will have my shake next to me and right after cycling I will drink that baby up


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds good. 

Oh and no problem.  I'm not that much of a cold hearted bitch to leave you without a ride home.  Well, that depends on who you ask.  

Again, please don't look at your body as fat and you dislike it.  You have a great figure and you are so little.  I think a little muscle will do you good and you will be much more satisfied with yourself and your physique.


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> Oh and no problem.  I'm not that much of a cold hearted bitch to leave you without a ride home.  Well, that depends on who you ask.
> 
> Again, please don't look at your body as fat and you dislike it.  You have a great figure and you are so little.  I think a little muscle will do you good and you will be much more satisfied with yourself and your physique.



I will try to ignore my fatty tummy and look more at my upper body


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

Sara that is SO cool that you and Jodi met!!!  Luckyducks!! 

Im also veryyyy happy to see you following all of Jodis reccomendations with diet and such! Stick with it, she would not steer you wrong!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats cool that the two of you met!!! Hopefully I'll get to meet Jodi to in Oct. Im glad Jodi is helping you with all your goals.


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

*AJ, Jodi's recommendations will be leading to me my goals!  and setting it as  a lifestyle!!*  

*Jill,  You mean going to Vegas?* 

*Yes, it was very cool meeting Jodi *


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

*Can I use any Fat Free Butter for the English muffins?*

*When I have my shake with oats, can I grind the oats in the blender? *


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2004)

No, sorry, no ff butter.  Have some sf jam instead.

The oats in the blender is fine


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

July 26'th 

7:10 
¾ cup oats, ½ cup egg whites, 2 egg whites, 2 fish oil cap, cinnamon

10:15  
2 slices Ezekiel bread, ½ scoop whey protein, ~ ½ TBSP SF syrup, 2 fish oil cap

1:15 
¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken breast, ½ cup green beans, cucumber w/ Amino acid  

4:15 
¾ cup cooked lentils, 2 oz. chicken breast, 1 tomato, napa lettuce, 2 fish oil cap 

7:15 
½ cup berries, ½ scoop whey protein, 1 cup FF/LC Milk, 2 fish oil cap

~10:10  
1 small container LF cottage cheese, 2 fish oil cap

Supplements: 2Calcium, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Mineral/Multi Vitamin

2 cups instant coffee w/ stevia, 1 cup Black Tea


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

I would add Sugar free maple syrup or jam if I buy any w. bread, muffins and oatmeal


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks excellent Sara 

How did you feel today with all this new food?


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Looks excellent Sara
> 
> How did you feel today with all this new food?



I felt great!!! and loving the Ezekiel bread

On a day that I would eat salmon, can I cut the amount of the fish oil cap in half  and have olive oil or other good fat instead (avocado, yolks, flax, or nuts) ??
this would be wednesdays, fridays and saturdays when I don't eat meat


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2004)

Good   I enjoy those english muffins alot 

Yes, that is fine to do on the days you eat salmon


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you know which english muffins I bought? they also made by "food for life" sprouted and without the sugar.. but you'rs looks better with the raisins


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll have to check them out.  I'm sure they are just fine


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone else having problems with the font and changing colors? adding smilies?


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday July 27'th 

Back/Biceps 

X3 BW Pullups ---> no reps just jumped up and kept holding till I couldn't hold anymore 

Lat pulldown 75/7, 75/7, 75/6, 75/5, 65/8

DB Rows 22.5/10, 25/7, 25/8, 25/8

Seated Cable Row 60/9, 60/8, 60/6, 60/7, 60/6

BB Shrugs 70/12, 75/12, 75/12, 80/7

Bent over DB Delt Flyes 10/12, 10/11, 12.5/6

BB Curls 40/8, 40/6, 40/6, 40/5, 35/8

Seated Incline DB Curls 17.5/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/6, 17.5/6

Standing one leg DB Curls 15/10, 15/9, 15/7, 15/7

Cardio: 20 Minutes Elleptical


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Tuesday July 27'th
> 
> Back/Biceps
> 
> X3 BW Pullups ---> no reps just jumped up and kept holding till I couldn't hold anymore




Some guys tried to help me with the BW pull ups and suggested to use the pull-ups machine and use less weight for more resistance.. I told them that I want to try this for few weeks and see if I can do couple reps with my own body weight


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sara, It was very nice meeting you today.  You are a very sweet girl and thank you for the goodies
> 
> Now stop thinking your fat because you are tiny!  Time to put some meat on dem bones   Good luck starting your new plan tomorrow and let me know if you have any questions
> 
> Any young singles guys out here...............She's a looker



I know she is a hottie, but she will never post a pic for me!


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey PreMier- How you feeling today? feeling any better?


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Ya Sara, I think you should post a pic of yourself miss hottie!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Sara, I am actually feeling better!  I am still sick/coughing though.  I hope im better within the week 

How are you doing this fine day?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Some guys tried to help me with the BW pull ups and suggested to use the pull-ups machine and use less weight for more resistance.. I told them that I want to try this for few weeks and see if I can do couple reps with my own body weight


  Good job, you'll make better progress with your own bw than that stupid assist machine 

Excellent workout


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier- I'm doing great today! just packed my food and going out to study  
I'm glad you feeling better 

Thank you Jodi  I told one of the guys nicely that I want to try this for now 
Cardio was little tough for the first ten minutes, since I haven't done it for a while, and the 2'nd half was great! heart rate was over 160 most the time, but then I stopped checking since I don't have a heart rate monitor yet


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh, I got some pics of my yard/garden up for you


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ya Sara, I think you should post a pic of yourself miss hottie!



One day when Jodi and I meet up again. I will post some pix of my before and after


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I got some pics of my yard/garden up for you


I gotta check it out soon!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

I just noticed that NONE of the flowers had bloomed... :/


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just noticed that NONE of the flowers had bloomed... :/


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Are rolled oats the same like  quacker oats?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

What the hell is a quacker oat 

  I'm just giving you a hard time.  You mean Quaker Oats and yes it is providing you get the Old Fashioned 100% Rolled Oats and not the Minute Oatmeal.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

You seen the Rolled Oats in sprouts? the one on sale 3 lbs for $ 1.00 ?? that's ok? 
I usually use the QuaKer oats from cotco


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

That's the exact kind I buy is the one out of the huge bins at Sprouts.  I love that store   I also buy my basamatti brown rice that way too.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Why some people don't suggest the Rolled oats? 

Most my fat intake coming from Omega 3 (fish oil cap) and some flax oil 
Do I need to balance my fat intake ratio ? like adding other EFA's?


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

July 27'th 

6:20 
¾ cup brown rice, 1 cup FF/LC Milk, 1 egg white, 2 fish oil cap
Black Tea w. powdered milk & stevia 

9:35 PWO&Cardio  
¾ cup oats, 1 scoop whey protein 

12:30 
5 oz. yams, 3 oz. chicken, ½ cup green beans, cucumber, 2 fish oil

3:30 
1 scoop whey protein, 1 apple, 4 fish oil cap

6:40 
¾ cup lentils, 2 oz. chicken, 1 tomato, onions, spinach, 2 fish oil cap 
Black Tea w. powdered milk & splenda

~9:40 
½ cup FF cottage cheese, Cucumber, 1 tsp olive oil 

Supplements: 2Calcium, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Multi Mineral/Vitamin


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't know who would ever tell you not to get rolled oats. 

If you are getting fat from fish and flax oil that is fine.  Don't forget that some of your proteins are going to have fat too like chicken and cottage cheese.  So between the fat in your proteins, the fish oil and flax you are getting a good enough variety.

Meals are perfect


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know who would ever tell you not to get rolled oats.
> 
> If you are getting fat from fish and flax oil that is fine.  Don't forget that some of your proteins are going to have fat too like chicken and cottage cheese.  So between the fat in your proteins, the fish oil and flax you are getting a good enough variety.
> 
> Meals are perfect



What is the difference between Rolled and Quaker oats? 

I'm thinking of adding Olive oil instead of flax oil sometimes


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Meals are perfect



Thank You


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> What is the difference between Rolled and Quaker oats?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding Olive oil instead of flax oil sometimes


That's fine on the oil

Quaker makes a few different kind of oats.  They make the rolled oats (old fashioned oats) and they make the 1 minute oats.  You just have to make sure you are getting the Rolled Oats and not the instant.

Just buy them at Sprouts like I do.  They are rolled oats, they are organic and they are cheap


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll start using the ones from sprouts after I finish the costco oats


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought some Almond butter! I will be using it in moderation


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I have never tried almond butter...  I know you love nuts Sara, but is it that much better than normal butter?


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never tried almond butter...  I know you love nuts Sara, but is it that much better than normal butter?




Are you kiddin me?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

No... why would I kid you?


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

Almond butter  (grinded almonds) . Almonds are good for you 
Butter is mostly saturated fat


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

I meant the taste silly!


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I meant the taste silly!



Opps! I mis-read you'r post! Sorry.. I've been studying all day and can't even read anymore  

I love the taste of Almond butter, PB and fake butter which I can't have
I want to try cashew butter one day


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Its ok, I wasnt very clear   Thanks.


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

They have awesome fresh ground natural PB and almond butter at Henry's. They also have cashew butter and macadamia nut butter. Yummy stuff.


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> They have awesome fresh ground natural PB and almond butter at Henry's. They also have cashew butter and macadamia nut butter. Yummy stuff.



Thanks Aggie  
I've seen the PB, Almond butter and the macadamia over Henry's, Sprouts and Whole food's .. Henry's and Sprout's nut butters are roasted


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

July 28'th

6:30
¾ cup brown rice, ½ cup FF/LC Milk, ½ scoop whey protein, 1 fish oil cap 

9:30  
¾ cup oats, ½ cup egg white, 1 egg white, cinnamon 

12:40  
¾ cup lentils, 1 salmon patty, ½ cup green beans 

4:00  
2 sprouted tortillas, ½ cup tuna, 1 tomato, ½ cup spinach 

7:00  
1 apple, 1 scoop whey protein, ½ tsp almond butter 

10:00 
1/3 cup FF cottage cheese,  Broccoli, 1 tsp olive oil   

Supplements: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral, 1 Vitamin C 

* 2 Cup Black Tea w. splenda & powdered non-dairy milk, 1 Coffee w. Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you still feeling good on this plan Sara?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Why only 2 fish oil caps?  I thought we discussed 5 fish oil caps on the days you eat salmon.


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Jodi  
Yes! I'm feeling good with this plan.. I haven't weighted myself yet, but I don't feel that I gained water weight when I added all the carbs 
just the 10 fish oil a day kinda annoying


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why only 2 fish oil caps?  I thought we discussed 5 fish oil caps on the days you eat salmon.



I actulally had just 1 fish oil   
I will have 5 fish oil caps on salmon day  

What kind sf jam you use? 

Tomorrow morning I'm going to try the English muffins w/ scarmbled egg whites and FF Cheese


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, please increase the fish oil to 5 caps on salmon days.

If you find the caps annoying feel free to get the flavored oil.  Its better for you anyway but I just can't bear the thought of drinking that stuff.  

I buy the Smuckers SF Jam.  I love the seedless blackberry


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

Where you get you'r SF jam? I have SF syrup which I like to use now


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Bashas


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

I seen some sugar free jam in hi-health


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Good Morning! just wanted to comment on the English muffins that I just had for b-fast.. they are goooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

Told ya so


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

That sounds like a really great tasting brecky Sara, I might have to try it! What kind of english muffins do you recommend?


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thursday July 29'th * 

Chest/Triceps/Cycling Class

Flat DB Chest Press  22.5/11, 22.5/11, 22.5/9, 25/7, 25/6

Incline DB Chest Press  22.5/12, 25/6, *25/5*, 22.5/7, 22.5/6

DB Incline DB Flyes 20/11, 20/9, 22.5/6, 22.5/6, 22.5/6

Cable Cross overs  20/12, *25/5.5*, 20/8

Triceps Dip Machine 70/11, 70/9, 70/8

Cable Pushdown 50/12, 55/7, 55/7.5, 55/7

DB Extensions 17.5/11, 20/6, 20/6, 20/6

BW Bench Dip  11, 10, 9 

*Cardio: * 
45 Minutes Cycling Class


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> That sounds like a really great tasting brecky Sara, I might have to try it! What kind of english muffins do you recommend?



Jill, the english muffins that I have the site below doesn't have it there.. but Jodi uses this: 
http://www.food-for-life.com/detail.asp?cat=9&id=37


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

Sara, you are doing too many sets.  I know you like this workout but I think you should cut the sets down to 3 but actually make it 4 with 1 warm up set and 3 working.  More doesn't mean better.


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Jodi  
So, I should do *1 warm up set * with each set of excersise and then do *3 working sets*?


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

I had my PWO/cardio shake meal 9:30.. can I have my next meal in 2 hours and 15 minutes instead of waiting 3 hours? like ~ 11:45 ?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi
> So, I should do *1 warm up set * with each set of excersise and then do *3 working sets*?


Yes, that will still cut back on your working sets considerably.

And yes that is fine on your meal question above.


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, that will still cut back on your working sets considerably.
> *After all the sets I did, I didn't have enough power to do well on my BW dips today
> Next time will cut everything into 3 working sets and 1 warm up  *
> 
> ...



Thanks Jodi


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

I usually wait 3 hours .. and this will only be waiting 2 hrs and 15 minutes


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill, the english muffins that I have the site below doesn't have it there.. but Jodi uses this:
> http://www.food-for-life.com/detail.asp?cat=9&id=37


Those sprouted grain cinnamon raisin english muffins are good. I get them at Whole Foods.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Those sprouted grain cinnamon raisin english muffins are good. I get them at Whole Foods.


I eat one every day for breakfast


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I eat one every day for breakfast



Everyday? 
well, I can eat the Ezekiel sprouted bread everyday and won't get tired of it


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Those muffins look yummy!!!!! You guys have way better foods in the us. When I go to Vegas Im gonna stock up on stuff we can not get here.


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

*July 29'th *  

6:30
1 Sprouted English Muffins, ½ cup eggwhites, 1 slice FF cheese, 2 fish oil cap 
Black Tea w. splenda & non dairy powdered milk 

9:30  PWO& Cardio (1 hour after weight training) 
¾ cup oats, 1 scoop whey protein 

11:50  
¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, spinach w. Amino Acid & Hot tomato paste
Black Tea w. splenda& non dairy powdered milk

2:50  
¾ oats, 1 scoop whey protein 

6:00  
¾ cup lentils, 2 oz. chicken, onions, onions, cucumber, 2 fish oil caps
Black Tea w. powdered non dairy milk 

9:10  
1/3 cup FF cottage cheese, Broccoli, 6 fish oil caps

*Supplements*:  2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Those muffins look yummy!!!!! You guys have way better foods in the us. When I go to Vegas Im gonna stock up on stuff we can not get here.



I bet they have something similar to this there


----------



## carbchick (Jul 30, 2004)

Sara congrats on the diet, looks excellent


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks carbchick


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

*July 30'th * 

8:00  
¾ cup Brown rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey w. cinnamon, 2 Fish oil 
_Black Tea w. splenda & non dairy powdered milk _ 

~11:15
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Salmon patty, Green Beans 
_Coffee w. splenda & non dairy powdered milk_

~2:30
 ¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey protein

6:40  
1 Tortilla, 2 oz. Yams, 1 Can Tuna,1 tomato,spinach,cucumber, 1 Fish Oil cap 
_Black Tea w. non dairy powdered milk_

~9:30  
½ Cup FF Cottagecheese, Less than ¼ cup Tuna, Broccoli, 2 fish oil, 1 tsp Almond butter 

Supplements: 2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/ Mineral


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Good job on the fish oil.  Can I ask why there are certain days you don't eat meat?

BTW - I have a ton of fish in my freezer right now.  My next door neighbor is a hunter and he hunts EVERYTHING and that includes fishing.  Well, he just went to Alaska for a week trip and came back with 2 deep freezer full of fresh Halibut and Salmon.  I currently have about 10 pounds of each in my freezer.  I had a HUGE Halibut steak tonight and OMG it was sooooo good   All fresh caught and none of it farm raised.  I'm not a big salmon fan so I need to be creative with this 10lbs of salmon   I'll have no problem eating all the Halibut though


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good job on the fish oil.  Can I ask why there are certain days you don't eat meat?
> *We give up meat (not seafood) on Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays "religous thing" Catholic* *not all Catholics follow this*.
> 
> 
> BTW - I have a ton of fish in my freezer right now.  My next door neighbor is a hunter and he hunts EVERYTHING and that includes fishing.  Well, he just went to Alaska for a week trip and came back with 2 deep freezer full of fresh Halibut and Salmon.  I currently have about 10 pounds of each in my freezer.  I had a HUGE Halibut steak tonight and OMG it was sooooo good   All fresh caught and none of it farm raised.  I'm not a big salmon fan so I need to be creative with this 10lbs of salmon   I'll have no problem eating all the Halibut though


   *All the Salmon sounds yummy!!!
You can steam the salmon,  just add water and stick few garlic gloves in the salmon and some spices*


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> ~11:15
> ¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Salmon patty, Green Beans
> _Coffee w. splenda & non dairy powdered milk_


The salmon patty bought from cotco where it's  already made and frozen


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Something about steamed fish sounds nasty.  I've never liked salmon because evertime I ate some it a was always waaaayyy too fishy for my liking and I love fish in general   Maybe it was just how it was prepared I don't know but I know sure as hell that I haven't a clue how to cook all this and make it taste good when I don't like the way others prepare it.  So any suggestions would be great.


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

My aunt once baked the salmon in the oven with some veggies (tomatoes, onions, garlic and green seasonings)


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

I feel I'm carying so much water in my body now  
I feel fat and I look fat around the tummy and lower back


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't even go there Sara   I warned you that this was going to happen.  Also, I think you are no longer on those pills are you?


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't even go there Sara   I warned you that this was going to happen.  Also, I think you are no longer on those pills are you?



Don't worry Jodi  I won't even go there 
I will keep my carbs up and fat low .. and hopefully increase the carbs soon, when you think it's the right time 
which pills you talking about? Digestive stimulator?


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

I haven't had fruits for two days so far  I'll have an apple or peach tomorrow 
Do you think the fiber from the lentils might be causing this problem? or the sodium from the salmon patty and cottage cheese?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes the digestive stimulator.  Now that you are not taking those anymore I think some of your bloat and other issues may come back.  Please look into that product I told you about at Sprouts.  It will help you ALOT!


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

I still have alot of the digestive stimulator pills. decided to stop them for now. till I have constipation problem for over two days and then I would use the pills for a day or two
what's the name of the pills again?


If let say I buy the fish oil (not the pills) would 2 tsp of fish oil be enough to replace the 10 pills?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

IBX is the name of the pills.

As far as the fish oil, what is the EPA/DHA in 2 tsp.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 31, 2004)

Saras darlin listen to Jodi, all that water will go away once your body gets more custom to eating the way you are now  Have faith and I know that your not fat!!!! Although I have not seen pics, your stats and the way you explain yourself, as well as Jodi's comments say so. Its all mind games, and dont let them control how you feel and drag you down! Be strong  Your doing great!


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

I bet you look smokin Sara DONT BE SO HARD ON YOURSELF!!!!! You are dealing with one smart cookie here.....ummmmmmmmm cookin Just stay with the plan and results will follow!!!


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> IBX is the name of the pills.
> *How much are the pills*?
> 
> As far as the fish oil, what is the EPA/DHA in 2 tsp.



*I have no idea.. I haven't actually bought the fish oil yet.. just thinking about it soon what the EPA/DHA level should the fish oil have so I can get the right one?*


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

AJ & Jill .. Thanx girls  
I will be listening to Jodi and keep following the plan  
Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

*July 31'st * 

*7:30 * 
¾ Cup Brown rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish oil cap
Black Tea w. splenda & nondairy powdered milk 

*10:30* 
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey protein 

*2:00* 
¾ Cup Lentils, Salmon patty, Green beans

*5:20* 
X-tra large Peach, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Whey protein, 3 Fish oil cap

*9:10* 
½ Cup FF Cottage cheese, Lots Cucumber, Onions, ½  TBSP Almond butter 

*Drinks: * 1 cup coffee w. stevia and nondairy powdered milk, 1 cup coffee w. splenda 

*Supplements:* 2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

I went to Basha's today and saw these two products by Sorbee.. I was going to buy them.. but I wanted to get an opinion first  

http://www.diabeticfriendly.com/sorchocsyr.html

http://www.diabeticfriendly.com/sorlitchoosb.html

I would use the syrup w. my oatmeal or on top cottage cheese and Ezekiel bread

and the SF candy as a late night snack after my last meal.. What you think Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

Yes, those are fine Sara.  However, I would not add them in on a daily basis.  Making it a little special treat like every few days will make it that much more worthwhile and enjoyable.


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, those are fine Sara.  However, I would not add them in on a daily basis.  Making it a little special treat like every few days will make it that much more worthwhile and enjoyable.



 I won't get them now.. but I will keep them in mind   
well, maybe the candy I might soon


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

Are you hungry or something?  Do you have cravings for anything?


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Are you hungry or something?  Do you have cravings for anything?



I'm not hungry now.. and don't have cravings for anything.. well, I can eat a bag of nuts anytime   
I just wanted to know if I can add some flavor to the ezekiel bread or my oats sometimes


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

Of course you can.  Have you ever looked at using extracts Sara.  I do that often for my oats and shakes.  You can get just about any flavor out there and because you use such tiny amounts the cals are extremely minimal.  My favorite is banana extract.  Its good added to oats and vanilla or chocolate protein 

Of course though you can buy those SF items but just use them in small quantities and not making a daily habit is all.


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

I used SF syrup once last week with the ezekiel bread.. just used *1/2 TBSP * 
and each serving on the label is 1/4 cup less than 30 calories I think

I threw out the SF candy "life savers" 1 candy never satisfy me, decided to limit it for now

I have Almond vanilla extract from wild oats and it doesn't taste good.. where you get you'r extract from?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

I just buy the extracts at Basha's 

You only used the SF Syrup once last week?  Bah......that's nothing.  I just don't think you should use it everyday but if you want it every other day or so then that's fine.  Remember, we don't want to make this a diet but more of a lifestyle and as far as I'm concerned SF Syrup is part of my lifestlye


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Basha's here don't carry the smukers jam or extracts.. I will take a look at sprouts and see if they have any 
Yes.. SF syrup only once last week.. but I'm using splenda and stevia with my Tea and coffee at 2-3 times daily  
and the SF candy and lots gum


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Jodi, is there anyway I can change the name of my journal, without starting a new journal?


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

THAT CHOCOLATE SURYP IS GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 2T killed my tummy. Bad bad bad. I ended up throwing out the whole bottle. 

I buy a nsa maple suryp by ED Smith. I dont know if you have that brand in the US. Its really good-sweetened with splenda. I find that 'sobee' brand icky, probably cause of all the sugar alcohols, they really do a # on my stomach.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> THAT CHOCOLATE SURYP IS GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 2T killed my tummy. Bad bad bad. I ended up throwing out the whole bottle.
> 
> I buy a nsa maple suryp by ED Smith. I dont know if you have that brand in the US. Its really good-sweetened with splenda. I find that 'sobee' brand icky, probably cause of all the sugar alcohols, they really do a # on my stomach.



Thanks for the warning Jill  
even if I used any SF syrup I wouldn't be using 2 TBSP.. 1/2 TBSP or 1 tsp is enough just for little flavor


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

The flavor of that syrup is nasty. To me it was sour-no resemblance to chocolate


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, is there anyway I can change the name of my journal, without starting a new journal?


Yes, I can change it for you.  Just tell me what you want it called.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Basha's here don't carry the smukers jam or extracts.. I will take a look at sprouts and see if they have any
> Yes.. SF syrup only once last week.. but I'm using splenda and stevia with my Tea and coffee at 2-3 times daily
> and the SF candy and lots gum


I just bought some the other day there.   Albertsons and Safeway carry it too.  Why the sad face with the coffee?  Drink it........enjoy it.  Remember, I'm not like those at F&B where they will tell you EVERYTHING is bad


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, I can change it for you.  Just tell me what you want it called.



July-August 04 
I Just don't want to start a new journal for a new month


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I just bought some the other day there.   Albertsons and Safeway carry it too.  Why the sad face with the coffee?  Drink it........enjoy it.  Remember, I'm not like those at F&B where they will tell you EVERYTHING is bad



I know coffee is bad.. but the sad face because I'm using sweetner with the cofee (splenda and Stevia 3 times daily)   

How much extract would you add into 3/4 cup oats?


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sunday August 1'st*  

*Back/Biceps/ Cycling * 

BW Pullups --->  *first set*: ~ 35 seconds up with my bodyweight
*second set*: 2 reps, *third set*: 2 reps 
_I don't think I did the sets correctly.. I will be working on it next time_

Lat pulldown  60/12, 75/8, 75/6, 75/6

Close Grip Seated Cable Row  55/12, 60/10, 65/7, 65/6

DB One Arm Row  22.5/12, 25/12, 27.5/7, 27.5/6

BB Shrugs  70/12, 80/6, 80/6, 80/6

DB Delt Flyes (laying on bench) 10/12, 10/11, 12/8, 12/6 

BB Curls  35/12, 40/7, 40/6, *40/5*

Seated Incline Alternating DB Curls 17.5/8, 17.5/7, *17.5/5*, 17.5/6

Standing DB Curls (one leg) 15/12, 17.5/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/7

*Cycling Class*: 45 Minutes on bike


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> July-August 04
> I Just don't want to start a new journal for a new month


How bout a little originality!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I know coffee is bad.. but the sad face because I'm using sweetner with the cofee (splenda and Stevia 3 times daily)
> 
> How much extract would you add into 3/4 cup oats?


  COFFEE IS NOT BAD FOR YOU!  GET THAT OUT OF YOUR HEAD!  Tell me, what is bad about it?  There are more health benefits from it than there are bad things.

I use about 1/2 tsp. extract.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sunday August 1'st*
> 
> *Back/Biceps/ Cycling *
> 
> ...


Your warm up sets should be about half the weight of your working sets.  So if you are doing DB Curls at 17.5 pounds then your warmup set should be 5 or 7.5lbs for 12-15 reps.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 1, 2004)

Sara darlin, coffee isnt as bad as some make it out to bed, there are MANY positive things from it.. just dont go overboard and drink a whole pot each day. 
My ND suggested I cut it out this past spring.. I too was like you and felt bad drinking it once I went back.... but as Jodi always stresses.. Enjoy the little things in life  We only live once. 

is the 3/4c.oats dry measure? or cooked?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> COFFEE IS NOT BAD FOR YOU!  GET THAT OUT OF YOUR HEAD!  Tell me, what is bad about it?  There are more health benefits from it than there are bad things.
> 
> I use about 1/2 tsp. extract.


I'm telling ya, it's those F&B people. Everything is supposedly bad. Coffee, Splenda, diet soda, heaven forbid anything non-organic...  These people don't "live."


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

I was stressing out because I'm adding splenda everytime I have coffee or Tea.. If I have bone problems. shouldn't I be avoiding coffee?


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your warm up sets should be about half the weight of your working sets.  So if you are doing DB Curls at 17.5 pounds then your warmup set should be 5 or 7.5lbs for 12-15 reps.



I didn't know that  
I will do it from now on


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How bout a little originality!


I don't have any other ideas 

AJ- the oatmeal is measured dry


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

*August 1'st*

*7:30 * 
1 English Muffin, ½ Cup Egg whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Fish oil Cap 
Black Tea w. powdered nondairy milk & Stevia 

*10:45 * *PWO& Cycling* 
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*1:40* 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 3 oz. Chicken, Spinach w. Amino acid 

*4:50* 
1 X-tra large Peach, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Protein, 4 Fish Oil Cap
Coffee w. Splenda & little Non-fat Milk 

*8:15*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Grilled skinless/boneless chicken drum, Cucumber, Cauliflowers w. mustard,  4 Fish oil cap
Hot Cocoa powder (FF/ SF) w. non-dairy powdered milk & Splenda

*Supplements:* 2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

which fish oil would be the best ?

http://www.iherb.com/totalefa2.html

http://www.iherb.com/um3fishoillem.html


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

The 2nd choice.....by a long shot too.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

long shot?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

LOL - Meaning that the 2nd choice is by far a better choice than the first one.   Sorry about that.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

That's ok  
Would the second choice of the fish oil equals the same benefits of the fish oil caps?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

Its better for you than the fish oil caps providing you don't mind drinking fish oil from a teaspoon


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

Drinking the fish oil from the teaspoon twice a day would meet my daily intake of the 10 fish oil cap = 10 fat.. 
I will give it a try 

Good Night Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

Good night Sara


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I was stressing out because I'm adding splenda everytime I have coffee or Tea.. If I have bone problems. shouldn't I be avoiding coffee?




 totally over rated. Drinking 1 cup of coffee only causes a secretion of 8mg of calcium from your body.... that is teeny tiny amounts!!! Just make sure your getting enough calcium in your diet, which appears as though you are.


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks AJ  I'm still drinking coffee and sometimes trying Decaf as well


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, did you think of a cool journal name yet?


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  
No, I didn't think of a new journal name.. any suggestions?


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

Tomorrow is going to be a crazy day for me.. going to gym early in the morning, going to two doctors appointments and studying for my final 
since I can't be eating my regular 3'rd meal (brown rice or other good carbs) can I have shakes w. oats one meal after another? PWO meal and 3'rd meal the same?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2004)

Yup, that perfectly fine.


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

cool


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

How about "In Control"?? No.. that sounds like everyone else's journal..


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

How about,...... Perfect Poise. (meaning perfect balance)- ie happiness with life and your diet and body, etc ,etc. 

 just an idea off the top of head. 

Good luck on the final tomorrow!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea, good luck on the final!  

Why not keep using this one... or Jen gave out a good name.


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

AJ, PreMier Thanks guys  
My final is on Wednesday 
PreMier- I don't want to keep the same name because July is over


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

*August 2'nd  * 

*7:00*
¾ Cup Brown rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil Cap

*10:00*
2 Slices Bread, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ TBSP SF Syrup, 2 Fish oil cap 

*1:00*
5 oz. Sweet Potato, 3 oz. Chicken, Lettuce, 2 Fish oil cap

*4:00*
¾ cup Lentils, 3 oz. Pork , Cucumber, 2 Fish oil cap 

*6:50*
1 Large Peach, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Protein, 2 Fish oil cap 

*10:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 tsp. Olive Oil 

*** 1 Cup Black Tea w. powdered non-dairy milk & Stevia 
*** 1 Plain Tall ½ Decaf ½ Regular Starbucks coffee w. splenda (taking little sips while  studying from 10 am- 3:30)  

*Supplements*: 2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

I dunno, for the name I would go with July-August 04


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2004)

good Job Sara on the Meals,  I am glad to see you eating this way   Just keep listening to Jodi.

Good luck Tomorrow.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> good Job Sara on the Meals,  I am glad to see you eating this way   Just keep listening to Jodi.
> 
> Good luck Tomorrow.



Thank You IainDaniel  
Yes, Jodi knows exactly what she is doing .. I just hope everyone would start listening to her 
alot of people do.. but not everyone


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2004)

Unfortunately I get selective in my listening.  It must be a male thing.

Gotta Give Jodi Credit though.  She is always there to help.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

*Tuesday August 2'nd*  

*Chest/Triceps/Cardio* 

*Flat DB Chest Press * 12.5/12, 25/10, 25/8, 25/6

*Incline DB Chest Press* 12.5/15, 22.5/9, 22.5/9, 22.5/7

*Seated DB Incline Flye * 10/15, 20/12, 22.5/7, 22.5/7

*Cable Cross overs* 10/15, 20/11, 20/9, 20/8

*Seated Dip Machine* 60/15, 120/12, 150/12, 150/9

*Cable Pushdown * 30/15, 60/9, 60/6, 60/7

*Seated DB Extensions* 17.5/12, 20/10, 20/8

*BW Bench Dip* 15, 12, 12

*Cardio*: 20 Minutes Eleptical 

]** What's the difference between Incline DB Flyes & Decline DB Flyes?? Same benefits?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

Incline flys you do on an incline bench.  Decline flys on a decline bench.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

Incline targets the upper chest, decline works the lower chest.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks girls  
Now I'm doing Incline Flyes sitting on the bench.. I might change it next time to Decline flyes


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a decline fly.  http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBDeclineFly.html


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  
Next week I will try the Decline Flyes


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

I hate declines, I luuuuuuuv inclines!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Incline targets the upper chest, decline works the lower chest.



You cant target specific areas of the chest.. sorry.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant target specific areas of the chest.. sorry.


Thats not what Ive read


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Care to provide proof?  

Targeting a specific area, would imply shaping.  You cant shape, muscles grow as a whole.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Care to provide proof?
> 
> Targeting a specific area, would imply shaping.  You cant shape, muscles grow as a whole.


You know what I'm trying to say. No reason to be difficult.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

Read the link Jodi posted, it says thet the decline targets the lower pecs. Thats all I ment


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

All I know is when I do incline press I get different results than from flat bench press. So whatever the theory says, oh well.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Boys and girls all I know is I want to try Delcline DB Flyes next time instead of the Incline Flyes.. it looks harder and I'm ready for a challange 
" Ready For a Challange" what you guys think of this as my new journal name?


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

Great name Sara. Have you never done decline for your chest?


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Great name Sara. Have you never done decline for your chest?


Thanks Jill  I'm still looking for some more ideas for a new journal name  
I tried a set once of decline flyes.. few months ago
How much weight you use for the decline flyes?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Boys and girls all I know is I want to try Delcline DB Flyes next time instead of the Incline Flyes.. it looks harder and I'm ready for a challange
> " Ready For a Challange" what you guys think of this as my new journal name?


Perfect   I'll change it now


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  
Yes! I'm ready for this challange and we'll see what they say about it


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

I dunno, I usually don't look at people when I workout.. but I've been noticing all the young girls give me these dirty looks when I workout


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Jealousy.


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm thinking it's jelaousy, because I'm harmless


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Im thinking its jealousy because your a hottie


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

or maybe I lift more than them


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

I dont think girls give dirty looks from some girl thats stronger.  I bet they give dirty looks because you look better.  Thats my take on it


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

*August 3'rd *  

*5:50 * 
 ¾ cup brown rice, ½ cup egg whites, ½ cup FF/LC Milk, 2 fish oil  
1 Cup Coffee w. splenda & non-dairy powdered milk 

*8:50 PWO&Cardio*
¾ cup oats, 1 scoop whey 

*11:35*
½ cup oats, 1/3 Cup BlueBerries, ½ cup FF/LC milk, ½ scoop Whey, 2 fish oil  

*2:30*
 ¾ cup lentils, 3 oz. chicken, green beans, 2 fish oil 

*5:40*
1 Sprouted Tortilla, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Eggwhites, 1 oz. Pork, 1 Tomato, Cauliflowers, 2 Fish Oil 

*8:50*
 ½ cup cottage cheese, Cucumbers, Onions,1 Tsp Almond butter, 2 fish oil 
Hot Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk & Stevia 

*Supplements*: 2Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 

_~ 1:30 _ 1 Cup Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk
_~ 3:20_ 1 Cup 1/2 Decaf 1/2 Regular coffee w. splenda


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

jealousy  you know what you do when girls give you dirty looks? .... SMILE, big, right back at them and make sure they see it!   

I like the new journal name.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Jen, I just let it go, because I enjoy workingout and I don't want some meany girls ruin my workouts


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Bah......get use to it.  Any girl that lifts anything other than fluffy weights gets stared it.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

same like eating prepared healthy meals out in public


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Like today, I'm going to eat tuna and brown rice salad at the bookstore


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Today is going to be the most stressful day


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

I can relate-Steve and I went shopping to the mall the other day-I sat on a bench and ate my chicken and salsa out of my tiny tupperware container, instead of 'food court' garbage. I dont give a shit what people think.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

... that reminds me of Leslie (a mod and former IM visitor) ... she used to take her meals with her to movies.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

What ever happened to Leslie?  I rarely see her at Avant also.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

I hear from her periodically.  She is doing well.  She just doesn't spend time online anymore.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Does she still do work for Avant?  Does she compete?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

She never did work for Avant.  She was a moderator there like me.  She's is currently not competing.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh, I just remember seeing a pic of her wearing their gear.  I thought she helped run a booth or something   Thanks.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Sara, is that you in your avi?


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Sara, is that you in your avi?


I wish


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

Who is it then?


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

*August 4'th* 

*7:15*
¾ cup Oats w. cinnamon, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 2 Egg Whites, 1 Fish oil
Black Tea w. stevia & non-dairy powdered milk 

*10:20 * 
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 tsp SF Syrup, 
2 Fish oil

*1:55  * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Spinach w. Amino Acid , 1 Fish Oil 
Coffee w. Splenda 

*6:05*
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 1 tsp SF Syrup, 1 Fish Oil 

*9:10*
5 oz. Salmon, Cucumbers, Onions

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Jill, it's just some picture that I had on my computer of a fitness model


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

I was wondering if that was you in your avatar as well. 




> 2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 tsp SF Syrup,


Hey I am curious what kind of meal did you make here? 2 slices of multi-grain bread, low-carb skim milk, whey, and sugar-free syrup? Did you mix all this together? Or combine them all?


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey MonStar  
I blended the LC/FF Milk with the whey protein and drank it like a regular shake 
The Ezekiel bread I toasted a little and added the SF syrup on top the bread  
Plain, simple and Yummy


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Have you ever tried to make my french toast with the multi grain bread?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

How did your final go?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

My final went so well  my teacher tricked us!! he told us that alot of articles going to be on the final including the book and then yesturday he said non of the articles will be on the test


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats Sara.  You teacher sounds like a dick


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Congrats Sara.  You teacher sounds like a dick



Thanks IainDaniel  
No, my teacher is way cool!   He just wanted us to learn from all these articles and without telling us it will be on the test no one would read them


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

You are alot nicer than me.  I would have given the teacher a piece of my mind.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

Good job Sara.   I hope you have a few weeks break from school now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

I wouldn't have read the articles anyway 

Its a wonder I made it through college with decent grades!


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm actually going to work more and school starts the end of this month August 30'th


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm debating what fruit I should eat today.. 1 large grapefruit or 1 medium apple??
Jodi- does 1 large grapefruit count as 1 fruit serving or 1/2 grapefruit?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

1/2 a grapefruit.


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

then I'll go with the apple today.. I have a meeting after work today and not sure what to take with me


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

Yesturday, while I was taking a little break from studying for my final, I grabed a book and read about some fruits and veggies 

Okra, Yams and Vitamin B- Complex helps with IBS problems


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

*Thursday August 5'th *  

*Shoulders/Cardio*  

_Seated DB Shoulder Press  _ 10/15, 20/7, 20/6, *20/5*

_EZ Bar Upright Row _ 20/15, 40/11, 40/8, 40/9

_DB Lateral Raise _ 12.5/12, 15/10, 15/10, 15/10

_DB Bent Over one arm lateral raise _ (placing other arm on the seat) 8/15, 12.5/12, 15/8, 15/8

_DB Front Raise_ 8/15, 15/10, 15/10, 15/10

*Cardio*: _Cycling Class ~ 45 Minutes_


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

Sara, I'm just curious, but how old are you?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sara, I'm just curious, but how old are you?



21


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm so mad!! I forgot to take my fish oil cap with my 5'th meal.. I took them 50 minutes after my meal


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

Sara, chill..........it's not the end of the world.   

I could be wrong but..........I think you'll be just fine. 

Remember, lifestyle Sara, lifestyle, not torture!


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I'll be fine  as long as I'm not eating junk
so, my next meal will just be the same time not push it an hour because of the fish oil I had


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

Who cares about the 2 fish oil caps..............it doesn't matter.  Eat what your suppose to eat and eat when you are suppose to eat please


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

*August 5'th *  

*6:30 * 
English Muffins, ½ Cup Egg whites, 1 Slice FF cheese, 2 fish oil cap
Black Tea w. Stevia & non-dairy powdered milk  

*9:30 *PWO & Cardio 
 ¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey protein 

*12:00*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 3oz.Chicken, Green beans w. Amino acid 		

*3:00 * 
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey protein 

* 6:00* 
Apple, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ scoop whey protein, 4 fish oil cap (_fish oil was taken ~ 6:50 pm _ )

*~ 9:00 * 
 ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, Cocoa powder w. stevia , Cucumber,  4 fish oil cap 

Supplements: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

Today the cycling instructor asked my friend and I if we been doing cycling for a while.. I told her that this is like my 3'rd class this month and I've tried it twice before .. she was suprised


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Why was she suprised?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey PreMier.. How are you doing? 
I guess she said we doing very well in the class


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats awesome, I would die in a spin class 

I am doing pretty good.  Still sick, but nothin the doc can do.  Says its just inflamed bronchials and I am on a steroid inhaler to speed up the process now.  Go in Wed for an MRI on my shoulder.  If that comes back clean, then I will probably be at the gym the following monday   Thats only a 3 month break...  Umm... got my truck back today(needed repairs) and it was cheaper than I thought(onlu 840$) so that made me kinda happy.  I sure talk a lot, no?

How are you doing?  What was your score on the final?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope everything will go ok with the MRI and you be back fresh  
I'm not sure my score on the final yet..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope all is well too!  I have a lot of weight to put back on 


So what have you been doing, since no more school?


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm going to work more now and have no time to plan anything,  Just going out with friends  
2 weeks and school starts again


----------



## carbchick (Aug 5, 2004)

nice weights with the shoulders, sara, rockin'


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Carbchick


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi, if I do a 20 minutes cardio after lunch.. how long should I wait after my lunch meal to do cardio?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

30 mins.


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Do I need to eat right after cardio or I wait for my next meal?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't go any longer than an hour.


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok. Thanks Jodi


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi, want me to do my measurments this weekend? sunday morning before the gym?


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

*August 6'th *  

*8:00 * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil 
Black Tea w. Splenda

*11:00-11:20* 
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Salmon Burger, Spinach
Coffee w. Splenda & non-dairy powdered milk 

*~2:30*
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein  

*6:30* 
½ grapefruit, 2 oz. Sweet potato, 1 Can Tuna, Broccoli w. ACV, 3 Fish Oil 

*9:30* 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup LC/FF Milk, Cocoa powder, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Supplements*:2 Calcium, 1 Multi Mineral/Vitamin, 2 Digestive Stimulator


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, want me to do my measurments this weekend? sunday morning before the gym?


Yes please.


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm out of the Cocoa Powder.. going to get some today from sprouts or whole foods


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

*Saturday August 7'th *  

~ 3:45 PM 
20 Minutes Cardio on Eleptical & Some ABS
Did cardio today, because next Thursday I won't be able to do the cycling class.. I have to be at work during the cycling class next week


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

Does your gym only have 1 spin class a week??  

Also wanted to say that you are doing great on your new plan by Jodi. You even seem happier Way to go!


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Does your gym only have 1 spin class a week??
> 
> Also wanted to say that you are doing great on your new plan by Jodi. You even seem happier Way to go!



My gym teaches more than one spin class a week. but the days that I can go to the gym they offer it thursdays, sundays..
they planing on adding in more classes, since this is a new gym 

Yes! I feel happier and I feel I have a goal that it can be reached!!!
I could not have done this without Jodi   
Thank you Jodi


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

*August 7'th* 

*7:30 * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil 
_Black Tea w. Splenda _ 

*~10:30 * 
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*1:40 * 
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Can Sardines, Green Beans  

*5:00 * *Post- Cardio& ABS  *  
½ Large Grapefruit, 2oz. Cooked Yams, 1 Cup LC/FF Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*8:40*
4 oz. Salmon, Broccoli, Celery  

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Mineral/Vitamin 

_~* 2:30* _ 1 Cup Coffee w. Splenda & non-dairy powdered milk 
(1 hr. before cardio)


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

*Sunday August 8'th *  

*Back*/*Biceps*/*Cycling* 

*BW Pullups*: 3 sets 3-4 pull ups in the first two sets 

*Lat Pulldown  * (wide grip) 35/15, 75/8, 75/7, 75/7

*Seated Cable Row * (close grip) 30/15, 60/12, 65/9, 65/7

*One Arm DB Rows  * 15/15, 27.5/8, 27.5/8, 27.5/7

*BB Shrugs  * 40/15, 80/9, 80/7, 80/6

*DB Delt Flyes  * (laying on bench) 10/12, 10/11, 10/11

*BB Curls  * 20/15, 40/8, *40/4*, 35/6

*Seated Incline DB Alternating Curls  * 10/15, 17.5/8, 17.5/7, *17.5/5*

*Standing DB Curls  * (on one leg) 15/10, 15/10, 15/8

*Cycling:* 45 Minutes 

**** _Didn't feel confident on the BW pull ups  _  
**** _I had to hurry with my biceps workout because cycling class was about to start_


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

> Standing DB Curls (on one leg)



interesting.. I have not seen or heard of that done before. 



> Yes! I feel happier and I feel I have a goal that it can be reached!!!
> I could not have done this without Jodi



 Thats the spirit! So happy for you Sara!


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Jen  
I still feel bloated sometimes.. but this is not from what I'm eating 

The trainer that I saw few months ago showed me the biceps curls (standing on one leg) to work on balance


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

*August 8'th *  

*7:30-7:40 * 
2 Ezekiel Bread, ½ Cup Eggwhite, 1 Eggwhite,1 FF Cheese,Tomato, 3 FishOil
Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 

*10:45* *PWO & Cycling*
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*1:40 * (_Soup_)
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 3 oz. Chicken, ½ Cup Spinach, 1Celery w. Amino Acid 

*5:00*
¾ Cup Lentils, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Egg white, ¾ Cup Okra, 2 Fish Oil 
Black Tea w. Splenda & non dairy powdered milk 

*~8:45*
1 Chicken Drum (skinless), ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, Celery, Onions, 5 Fish Oil  

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral, 1 Digestive Stimulator 

*~ 7:00  *Black Tea w. Stevia & non dairy powdered milk


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

> 1 Digestive Stimulator



What's this?


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi, Digestive stimulator is the pill that I got with the colon cleanser packet.. it helps me alot with my bowel movement, I try to use it when I really really need it

* forgot to post the coffee I had this morning.. I re-edited


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

Something like Ducolax or Fiber for when you are irregular...

Am I wrong?


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I tried the fiber powder drinks, stool softner and nothing works.. need to find the IBS from sprouts

Jodi, what you think of the post on nutriton regarding the grinded oats?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I have mixed feelings on the grinding oats thing.  I go back and forth but I don't feel that it is that extreme of a jump on the GI for if it was I would have been in big trouble by now.

Now if you and I were on a strict, extreme cut then I would say no we can't do that.  However, we are not and you are trying to learn and find balance and a lifestyle approach so therefore, I feel it is fine to grind them.  Don't pummel them into powder but grinding them lightly is just fine.  

When I make oatmeal/protein pancakes I make the whole mixture up but I don't grind my oats.  I make it all up the night before and put it in the fridge.  By morning the oats are so much they with a fork and a little water you can mush it up and there is your batter.  You didn't even have to grind the oats


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi, I've been grinding 3/4 cup dry oats with scoop whey protein in a blender and taking this with me at work and drink it quickly.. Would you suggest something else for a quick drink for work?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I think that is fine Sara.  I wouldn't stress too much about by any means.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Wouldn't that slow down my process if I use it for two of my meals?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Why can't you bring a baggie of Fiber one cereal and munch on it?  I wouldn't do that for 2 meals if you can help it.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

We not allowed to eat during work.. I drink the oats/shake mix very quickly and run back to work..

Can I mix fiber one cereal @ home with my shake and drink that instead of the oats?


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

The other Grinded oat & shake meal is usually after my weight training and cycling.. 
I can just start making oatmeal pancake and throw it in a bag and have the shake on the side since we can't heat whey protein


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Cooking with whey protein is fine but heating it alone is not good.  I'm sure we could think of something yummy for that meal that's quick and easy.  Let me think about it.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I know this may sound gross.. but what about if I blend the whey protein with water and then add my regular cooked cold brown rice into the shake and I don't need to grind the rice.. is this better than grinding the oat?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

I thought you wanted meals that tasted GOOD!    That's just wrong


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cooking with whey protein is fine but heating it alone is not



For breakfast I used to make oatmeal muffins (mix oats, egg whites, and whey protein) and place it in a muffin microwavable pan and 2 minutes heated and I get muffins 
I start doing this again since I can heat whey protein


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted meals that tasted GOOD!    That's just wrong



I can have the meals that taste good at home or school.. but work, I need to drink it very fast and go back to work. no need to have flavors. as long as I'm eating every 3-4 hours and what I'm eating is benefiting me


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> For breakfast I used to make oatmeal muffins (mix oats, egg whites, and whey protein) and place it in a muffin microwavable pan and 2 minutes heated and I get muffins
> I start doing this again since I can heat whey protein


Make these, that's fine with me.  Except bake them in the oven instead.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Why can't I just use the microwave? 
Can I use frying pan to make the oats & whey pancake?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

The microwave really denatures the whey protein due to its extreme and fast heat.  That's what I've read anyway   Cooking with it appears to be a different story because its not cooked as high and fast so it doens't destroy it.  Again this is just what I've read and have no real science or proof to back up this statement 

So on that note, yes, a frying pan is fine but personally, I'd still stay away from the nukalator!


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Or I can just cook the oats in a microwave and add in the whey protein when I get the oats out of the microwave .. 

I like to over cook the oats and brown rice.. is that bad?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

That is all fine Sara   Remember, we don't want to complicate things.  This is suppose to be EASY


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I know we don't want to complicate things, but somethings I can replace or change how to cook them may help with faster results 

I need to buy some fiber one cereal and mix that with my shake sometimes for work


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Or you could make homemade granola bars with oats, whey and pb.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I know we don't want to complicate things, but somethings I can replace or change how to cook them may help with faster results
> 
> I need to buy some fiber one cereal and mix that with my shake sometimes for work


We don't want faster results.   we want results with good, healthy and moderate progess.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't mean fast results by changing my food.. I meant eating the right food and getting the moderate results without letting small things slow down the results.. like grinding the oats


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Like I said earlier.  I don't think grinding the oats is really going to matter.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier.  I don't think grinding the oats is really going to matter.


Ok  
I'll just try to avoid it sometimes


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

*** _Well, I tried the protein shake mixed with the brown rice for a quick drink/meal at work today.. it worked, but not as fast as drinking the grinded oats with the whey protein shake.. 

What if I mix in Fiber One Cereal w. the shake at home and have it at work after 3  hours of being mixed? 

I mixed the brown rice  with the shake at home today and had it 3 hours after and it didn't taste bad at all.. it just hard to eat it quickly_

* Starting tomorrow till this coming Sunday.. my family and I giving up meat.. My only protein source would be from fish, dairy products and whey protein... 

I'm going to have 1 serving of  Fresh Salmon or Salmon Patty everyday for the next 5 days, so can I still have only  5 fish oil caps a day, since I'm eating fish?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

As long as the fish is salmon, yes.  Only 5 fish caps are fine.

BTW - Your shakes are gross   I think the fiber one option is better because at least it would be more like cereal and milk.


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

How much of the fiber one cereal would I need to replace the brown rice or oats? 

My shakes sounds gross, because the brown rice or oats stay in the whey protein shake for 3 hours and they get gewy.. but still taste better than Fried Nasty food


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe 1/2 C. Fiber one is 24G of Carbs.  So you can take it from there.


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

3/4 cup fiber one cereal= 36 grams carbs .. close enough to my 40 grams each meal  
I can mix in some low carb milk or fruits with the fiber one cereal and whey protein sometimes


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

And that's ok to leave the cereal in the shake for few hours before I drink it? 

I got a free sample packet of the Hi-low cereal in the mail today   
Saving it for my cheat day 

http://www.consumerwellness.org/alist_CerealHiLo.html


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

Couldnt you have that cereal on a reg day?? It seems pretty good. 

Oh ya, protein and b rice???  Id stick with the fiber one.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I tried the fiber powder drinks, stool softner and nothing works.. need to find the IBS from sprouts
> 
> Jodi, what you think of the post on nutriton regarding the grinded oats?


Sara, sorry to bring this up again, as I imagine you may have already resolved the problem, but my wife drinks that Dulcolax thing that I just mentioned and it really does the trick for her.  She has a really hard time...
Or you can try it my way and come to NY, eat a hot dog in Central Park and get sick....


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

Jill, I prefer not to have soy everyday..the cereal contains 12 grams of protein (soy) 

Protein and brown rice is actually pretty good.. I'll just have it for my PWO meal instead of the grinded oats from now on


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sara, sorry to bring this up again, as I imagine you may have already resolved the problem, but my wife drinks that Dulcolax thing that I just mentioned and it really does the trick for her.  She has a really hard time...
> Or you can try it my way and come to NY, eat a hot dog in Central Park and get sick....



Hey fantasma, thanks for stopping by my journal again  
what is that Dulcloax thing that you'r wife drinks? what's the ingredients?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey fantasma, thanks for stopping by my journal again
> what is that Dulcloax thing that you'r wife drinks? what's the ingredients?


Hi Sara, I normally read a lot of the journals because I learn from other's experiences.  Very seldom do I post something unless I see that I can help out somehow...So, I'll stop by once in a while to read and try to help out 
Either way, here is some info on Dulcolax

http://www.dulcolaxusa.com/us/Homepage.jsp

My wife will drink it at night before she goes to sleep, and by 5:00 am she's well....you know....'nuff said


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> 3/4 cup fiber one cereal= 36 grams carbs .. close enough to my 40 grams each meal
> I can mix in some low carb milk or fruits with the fiber one cereal and whey protein sometimes


And add in a spec more to reach the 40.  You know we need to increase you soon anyway so don't go jimping yourself now


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> And that's ok to leave the cereal in the shake for few hours before I drink it?
> 
> I got a free sample packet of the Hi-low cereal in the mail today
> Saving it for my cheat day
> ...


You can start having a cheat meal once a week if you'd like


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill, I prefer not to have soy everyday..the cereal contains 12 grams of protein (soy)
> 
> Protein and brown rice is actually pretty good.. I'll just have it for my PWO meal instead of the grinded oats from now on


Stick with the fiber one.  I wasn't too fond of that cereal.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Sara, I normally read a lot of the journals because I learn from other's experiences.  Very seldom do I post something unless I see that I can help out somehow...So, I'll stop by once in a while to read and try to help out
> Either way, here is some info on Dulcolax
> 
> http://www.dulcolaxusa.com/us/Homepage.jsp
> ...


Tony, dulcolax is a decent laxative and is alot easier on the stomach than most.  However, its a laxative and your body to acclimate to them fairly quickly to the point where your own body doesn't know how to perform that function on its own anymore without a laxative.  I have digestive issues as well but I stay away from laxatives.  I'm always trying to find new ways to help my issues and one day I'll have found it.  As far as the Ducolax though, I would only use and suggest using that when it got to a point that you can no longer wait and you have no choice and you just have to use one.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Tony, dulcolax is a decent laxative and is alot easier on the stomach than most. However, its a laxative and your body to acclimate to them fairly quickly to the point where your own body doesn't know how to perform that function on its own anymore without a laxative. I have digestive issues as well but I stay away from laxatives. I'm always trying to find new ways to help my issues and one day I'll have found it. As far as the Ducolax though, I would only use and suggest using that when it got to a point that you can no longer wait and you have no choice and you just have to use one.


Hi Jodi, I don't disagree with you, in fact, I have been after my wife to eat other things.  Then I gave up.  She's very picky when eating, so after 7 years of trying, I gave up and she drink Dulcolax....


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, I will just use the hi-lo cereal or atkins cereal on a cheat day.. or I mean 1 cheat meal for now

I'm with you Jodi on using the laxative pills when I really need it.. like the digestive stiumlator.. I don't want my system to get used to laxatives

a cheat meal once a week? am I really ready for a cheat meal? I can have anything I want in this meal? does it have to be low in fat?


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Sara, I normally read a lot of the journals because I learn from other's experiences.  Very seldom do I post something unless I see that I can help out somehow...So, I'll stop by once in a while to read and try to help out



Thank You


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, I will just use the hi-lo cereal or atkins cereal on a cheat day.. or I mean 1 cheat meal for now
> 
> I'm with you Jodi on using the laxative pills when I really need it.. like the digestive stiumlator.. I don't want my system to get used to laxatives
> 
> a cheat meal once a week? am I really ready for a cheat meal? I can have anything I want in this meal? does it have to be low in fat?


Your cheat meal can be anything your little heart desires


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

*August 9'th   * 

*8:00-  8:15*
¾ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites, 1 tsp SF Syrup  
Plain Black Tea

*11:00*- *11:30*
¾ Cup Lentils, 4 oz. Pork, Green Beans, 2 Fish Oil
Coffee w. splenda & nondairy powdered milk 

*~2:20*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 2  Fish Oil  

*6:00 * 
1 Sprouted Tortilla, ¼ Cup Lentils, 2 oz. Chicken, less than 1 oz. Pork, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Egg whites, Broccoli, 2 Fish Oil 

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk w/Hot Cocoa & splenda, Celery, Onions,  1 tsp. Flax Oil, 4 Fish Oil  

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

What would be the best time in the day to have the cheat meal? should it be on a rest day or workout day? and the rest of the day my meals should be the same like now?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

Keep the rest of your meals the same.  Have the cheat meal whatever day you want.


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

umm should I have one of the protein bars that I bought on sale? or go with the small 2 serving packet hi-low cereal with some L/C FF Milk?? or ezekiel bread with PB and SF jelly and milk?? 
I love cereal! 
I love ezekiel bread and PB!! and Love trying the new protein bars I bought.. 
Which one should I choose?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

Sara............WHATEVER YOU WANT!  I had a huge breakfast that consisted of a blueberry muffin and 3 huge cinnamon roll french toasts with butter and syrup.  Your protein bar is a joke to me for a cheat meal  so don't be asking me


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, if I can't have protein bars everyday and can only have them on cheat days.. protein bars would be one of my options for a cheat meal.. nothing else comes in my mind that considered to be "bad" food that I'm craving for other than bars.. maybe I can have two protein bars for one meal


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought 2 of these protein bars 2 for $ 1.00 
one of them might be on my coming up cheat meal   

http://www.nugonutrition.com/


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tuesday August 10'th * 

*Chest*/*Triceps*/*Cardio*

*Flat DB Chest Press  * 12.5/15, 25/10, 25/8, 25/6

*Seated Incline DB Chest Press  * 12.5/15, 22.5/12, 25/6, 25/6

*Decline DB Chest Flyes  * 10/15, 15/12, 17.5/7, 17.5/6

_*Cable Cross-overs * _ 10/15, 20/11, 20/11, 25/6

*Seated Dip Machine  * 75/15, 150/12, 165/10, 165/10

*Cable Pushdown  * 30/15, 60/6, 60/6, *60/5*

*Seated DB Extension  * 10/15, 20/8, 20/8, 20/8, 20/8

*BW Bench Dip* 15, 12, 12 (_after each set I would hold my weight ~ 10 seconds) _ 

*Cardio*: Eleptical 20 Minutes


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

> Well, if I can't have protein bars everyday and can only have them on cheat days.. protein bars would be one of my options for a cheat meal.. nothing else comes in my mind that considered to be "bad" food that I'm craving for other than bars.. maybe I can have two protein bars for one meal



Sara you are so cute sometimes  

I cant tell you how relieved and happy I am to see you sticking to a balanced plan. Huge pat on the back to your and Jodi both  

that pb/jelly with a glass of milk sounds good about now


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice PR Sara


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Sara you are so cute sometimes
> 
> I cant tell you how relieved and happy I am to see you sticking to a balanced plan. Huge pat on the back to your and Jodi both
> 
> that pb/jelly with a glass of milk sounds good about now



Jen, so I'm only cute sometimes?   I thought I was cute all the time   
Yes! I'm happy too that I'm sticking to one balanced plan.. Thank Jodi for that   

ummmm. Pb/jelly with milk and protein bar? or I might try the new cereal mom bought (quaker oat brown sugar bliss cold cereal) and the protein bar..
I just don't know what would be considered a cheat meal without eating too much


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice PR Sara



Thanks  
I didn't feel strong enough today


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks
> I didn't feel strong enough today



Whoops, my bad.  I thought that(since it was highlighted) that it was a personal record.  I read too fast


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

That's Ok


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

*August 10'th *  

*6:00* 
½ Cup Oats, 1/3 Cup Blueberries, ¾ Cup Egg whites, 1 Fish Oil 
Coffee w. splenda & nondairy powdered milk 

*9:10 * *PWO*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey protein  

*12:20 * 
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 2 Fish Oil  

*3:30 * 
¾ Cup Lentils, ¼ Cup Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra, 2 Fish Oil 

*6:10 * 
3 oz. Yams, ¼ Cup Tuna, Lettuce w/ ACV, 1 tsp. Flax Oil  

*~9:40 * 
4 oz. Salmon, Onions, Celery

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Mineral/Vitamin


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

OMG  you are still eating those brown rice shakes.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jodi  
This was my PWO meal and needed some good carbs with my shake.. 
I bought some Fiber One cereal for my shakes at work


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

You think thats nasty? Ive heard of people blending their tuna in the blender with protein! Now thats just friggin sick!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi
> This was my PWO meal and needed some good carbs with my shake..
> I bought some Fiber One cereal for my shakes at work


Sara, didn't I tell you to use the damn oats.  Please stop being like those freaks at F&B.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi, I'll make protein pancakes for my next PWO meal  

** * _This coming friday and saturday, I'm also giving up all dairy products, including whey protein.. I will have to stick with seafood, soy products for two days_


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, that's fine.......I don't understand this religion thing.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

We supposed to give up all animal product for 5 days.. but I guess we made it little simple and allowed dairy for 3 days out 5 

* I'm not going be able to do cycling this coming Thursday or Sunday  
Thursday- I gotta be at work the time of the class
Sunday- gotta be at another church during cycling class


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

You know if anything, the ground up oat PWO would be better for you.  The ground up oats are slightly higher gi which make it the best time of day to have ground oats.  It will benefit in building muscle as well.

Can you get any cardio in any other time this week?


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

I was thinking of the grounded oats to be better because the GI is higher and we need High GI food for PWO.. but I don't need that for other meals throughout the day.. 

I can do my shoulders workout and 20 minutes cardio Thursday morning before going to work

Saturday, I maybe able to do 20 minutes cardio ~ 3:00 pm 

Sunday, I will still go to the gym and do my weight training and do my own 20 minutes cardio and skip cycling class and then maybe go back to the gym in the afternoon or night and do another 20 minutes of cardio


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

That all sounds fine 

Sara, we don't NEED high gi carbs for PWO but it won't always hurt us to have higher gi carbs PWO and can be beneficial.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I meant High GI carbs from the good carbs  

I'm still not sure what would be my limit for a cheat meal.. and haven't planned the date for it


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

No limit on the cheat meal.  Eat what you want and however much you want.

BTW - I need a bodweight this weekend.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

This may sound easy for you to say that there is no limit to the cheat meal.. but I kinda need to know what would be the approximates? just to make me feel confidient while cheating

I'll have my BW checked this coming Sunday


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

NO!  I will not give into you this time Sara.  There are no approximates.  A cheat meal is exactly that.  A cheat meal.  Learn to do it and stop being so anal please.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll have a cheat meal.. maybe sometimes this weekend or next week


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Mom wants me to eat with them this sunday "dinner" but I don't want to waste my cheat meal on cooked dinner, where I'm craving for Protein bars and Cereals and fruits


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Please have your cheat meal this weekend.  You have to start loosening up a bit here and start enjoying life while you reach for your goals.  It is possible to do both, trust me I know


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok.. I'll go and buy a jar of powerbutter PB and eat it for a cheat meal


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Last night I had too many SF Candy.. Coffee flavor   
http://www.sweetnlowcandy.com/hc_intcoffee.html


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

So what!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Stick with the oats for the shake if it is pre made.  Fibre one will blow up and you will be eating with a spoon.  FYI


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

I just think eating *Alot* of sweetners at night is not good.. gotta have a limit to everything!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

And why would 1 night hurt you?


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Stick with the oats for the shake if it is pre made.  Fibre one will blow up and you will be eating with a spoon.  FYI



What you mean blow up? 
the actual cereal will blow up? or my stomach?


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And why would 1 night hurt you?



You'r right Jodi  
I Just don't want it to be a habit that's all


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2004)

It absorbs the water and expands.  It will become almost like a porridge.  Best I could explain it.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

oh no!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2004)

It isn't bad,  You will just be eating with a spoon and not downing it in liquid.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

I want to have it in a bottle with my shake.. and without a spoon


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Stick with the oats.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Stick with the oats.



Skip the Fiber 1 cereal and grind the oats again and have it with my shake at work? 

I know I will have the oats & shake for PWO.. I didn't know you want me to grind the oats for my meal at work


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

It doesn't matter.  I keep telling you that.  The difference is so minor it just doesn't matter.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok  I will try the fiber 1 cereal tomorrow and if it doesn't work, like what IainDaniel said, then  I will go back to the grinded oats with my shake 

Since I can't have dairy, whey protein, eggs, etc.. this coming friday and saturday.. I went and bought Low fat soy burgers (veggies) and non fat soy Deli... 
All I need now is some soy shake for work.. I hate to wasting $$ and buy a container of soy protein and I'm only going to use it for two servings... what would be good alternative for a shake at work??


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

*August 11'th  * 

*6:30 * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg Whites, Cinnamon, 2 Fish Oil

*9:40 * 
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Razz berries,1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 Fish Oil 

*12:50 * 
2 Sprouted Tortillas, 1 Can Tuna, Tomato, Celery, Parsley, 1 Fish Oil   

~*4:45* 
¾ Cup Lentils, 1/3 Cup Egg whites, 1 Whole Egg, ¾ Cup Okra, 1 Fish Oil 

*8:00 * 
4 oz. Salmon, Lots Broccoli & Celery 

*Supplements: * 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Mineral/Vitamin 

*Drinks*: 
*~ 7:30* Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 
*~ 1:45* Starbucks Plain Decaf Coffee w/ Splenda & Cinnamon


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Can't you buy single serving packets at Sprouts or Hi-Health?  Actually at GNC you can buy individual packets of any kind of protein you want.  I'd check that out.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Can't you buy single serving packets at Sprouts or Hi-Health?  Actually at GNC you can buy individual packets of any kind of protein you want.  I'd check that out.



I was at GNC today, asking for the powerbutter peanut butter and two stores around here were out of stock  
I'm always looking for individual packets at GNC or Hi-Health and they don't have individual packets of whey or soy protein.. but I know Sprouts have the small packets of soy protein.. Thanks Jodi  I'll get some tomorrow  

While I was at GNC, I saw that they have Cod Liver Oil (liquid) 1 tsp= 4.5 or 5 grams of fat.. and the bottle was $9.99 would this be ok to replace the fish oil caps ?


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.gnc.com/productDetails.aspx?id=149224&lang=en

I think this is the one that I saw today.. scroll down for the nutriton info


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah but check Sprouts.  I don't care for GNC.  Sprouts has Carlson's liquid fish oil and that one is   but I still would never drink it.


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Sprout's fish oil experation date was August 2004.. I checked it few days ago..


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2004)

Need to sleep early tonight.. I gotta be up very early tommorrow morning 5am   going to the gym before work


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Have a good night sara


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

Went to the gym this morning and did some shoulders workout and 20 minutes cardio (eleptical) I will post workouts later today  

I might go to Yoga tonight for 1 hour 

Gotta go back to work


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Have fun at Yoga


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  
Yoga was really really hard.. 

* I bought soy protein from sprouts = 1 gram fat, 25 protein, 1 carbs
Soy is very thick and if I add oats or fiber one cereal is going to make it thicker and I'm going to have a very hard problem drinking it at work.... 
Can I just add fruit with the soy protein just for the next two days?


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

*Thursday August 12'th *  

*Shoulders*/*Cardio* 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 10/15, 20/8, 20/6, 20/6

*BB Upright Row * 20/15, 40/10, 40/9, 45/6 *<---(EZ Bar)* 

*(Super-sets*) 
*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 15/11, 15/11, 15/11
*Seated Rear DB Lateral Raise  * 10/11, 10/11, 10/11

*DB Front Raise  * 8/15, 15/8, 15/9, 15/12 

*Cardio*: 20 Minutes on Eleptical 

*PM---> *  Yoga Class!!!!

*** * _I never feel like I do enough shoulder workouts _


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

*August 12'th  * 

*5:30 * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil  
Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk

*8:00 * *PWO& Cardio   *  
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*11:10*
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Salmon Patty, Spinach   
Coffee w. splenda & nondairy powdered milk 

~*2:20 * 
¾ Cup Fiber One, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

~*5:40*
1 Apple, ¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 Egg white, less than  ½ Serving  Tuna,  Lots Celery, 3 Fish Oil  

~*8:50*
¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ TBSP Almond Butter, Hot Cocoa w. Splenda

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi
> Yoga was really really hard..
> 
> * I bought soy protein from sprouts = 1 gram fat, 25 protein, 1 carbs
> ...


Only 1 meal with fruit.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Only 1 meal with fruit.


Yes, I'm only allowed 1 fruit a day.. what fruit would you recommend since the fruit is going to be my only carb source of the shake(soy) meal?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Any fruit will be fine.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I would want to add a peach..but I don't that's enough for carbs .. what about 1/2 Banana or 1/2 Pear? even though I love peaches, nectarines more than anything else


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

The Fiber One cereal with whey protein shake was real good today  But it took a while to finish it, unlike the grinded oats...

For PWO meal, I made oats pudding: I microwaved the oats, and cooled it overnight and added whey protein and some water


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Why would you cook the oats the night before?


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I just cooked it last nigt for this morning PWO meal, so I can have cold cooked oats mixed with the whey like a pudding.. Is this bad?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

No, that's fine......just gross LOL


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I prefer Hot Oatmeal microwaved twice.. firs mircowaved and then mirowaved again with eggwhites and cinnamon..


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't wait to try the Soy Salami tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

That's just wrong


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's just wrong


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

soy salami


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

In what way you mean it's wrong? because it's soy or because it's salami?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Both   It's nasty.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm so tired .. been up since 5 am this morning and gotta work tomorrow all day  
Good Night


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

Sara, everything is looking great!!! I really am proud of how dedicated you have been, you will reach your goals in no time darlin!

Oh, Im with Jodi, soy salami doesnt sound very good. Then again, you like lotsa different things,  like sardines!


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Jill  
I tried the Soy Salami today.. and it's not bad at all, but I wouldn't eat it on daily basis.. just today and tomorrow


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

*August 13'th *  

*8:00*
½ Cup Oats, 1 Bocca Burger 
_Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk _ 

*11:15*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Sardines, Spinach 
_Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk & sweetener_ 

~*2:50 * 
1 Large Peach, 1 Scoop Soy Protein, 3 Fish Oil 

*6:30 * 
1 Sprouted Tortilla, 5 Slices Soy Salami, 1 Tomato, Broccoli, Lots Celery, 2 Fish Oil 
_Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk & splenda_ 

*9:30 * 
4 oz. Salmon, Onions, Lots Celery 

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## carbchick (Aug 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> so I can have cold cooked oats mixed with the whey like a pudding.. Is this bad?



It's one of my all time favourites. when I am old and grey and can't lift so much as a pencil any more I shall still sup my oatsanwhey thru a straw.


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> It's one of my all time favourites. when I am old and grey and can't lift so much as a pencil any more I shall still sup my oatsanwhey thru a straw.



Never tried it thru a straw... sounds like a good idea


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

Good Morning! I've been very thirsty yesturday and today and I didn't even go to the gym yesturday.. I think it's from all the sodium content from the soy bocca burger and the soy salami.


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

I just had my cheat meal.. It was yummy.. but my stomach hurts alot from all the cereal that I had  

First, I had my regular meal 1 Cup brown rice, 1 can sardines, veggies
then decided to go for it and have my cheat meal: 
lots cereal (quaker crisps, granola cereal) 
PB, Almond butter, and some cashews 
1 Slice stoneground bread with some tahini butter and date syrup.. oh and wheat thins crisps (crackers)


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

YUM!!! I feel icky from my cheats yesterday, my tummy hurts still. Drink lotsa water!


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

I feel gross too! I don't know how I'll be able to eat my next two meals today  
I feel so full!
I planned on doing cardio today for 20 minutes.. but I don't know if my stomach can handle the runing today


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Sara darlin.. have cheat meals ALONE.. not after a clean meal.. then you wont feel so yucky or full!


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

Jen, I know I'm supposed to have a cheat meal alone and not with a regular meal. This cheat meal wasn't planned.. almost felt like a binge to me


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I just had my cheat meal.. It was yummy.. but my stomach hurts alot from all the cereal that I had
> 
> First, I had my regular meal 1 Cup brown rice, 1 can sardines, veggies
> then decided to go for it and have my cheat meal:
> ...



And 1 hour after this I had piece of apple, plum and some more crackers crisps


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

I had to take 3-4 hours nap after cheating.. my tummy was hurting and had to sleep on my tummy


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2004)

After waking up from my nap..  decided to go back to sleep till the next morning
This was a horrible cheat meal.. my stomach was in pain


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2004)

Sara, why can't you just enjoy cheating like the rest of us.  This is suppose to be fun, not torture.  I think you work yourself up too much about it and fear it.  I know I use to be that way but stomach ache and all, I enjoy it and always look forward to the next one.  

If you think what you ate what a cheat, then you would have been throwing up all day today after my cheat meals.


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2004)

Jodi	Mytummy		is	killing	me	now	and	my	type	writer	is	not	working	well(space	bar	not	working


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2004)

I	know	cheating	yesterday	was	not	a	real	cheat	it	was	more	than	a	binge	I	had	to	go	to	sleep	after	and	if	I	didn???t	slee1p	I	would	still	be	eating
	Woke	up	this	morning	and	went	to	the	gym	for	*20	minutes	cardio*	only	had	coffee	After	cardio	I	had	*(7:45am*)	:	2	slices	Ezekiel	bread,	1	scoop		whey	protein	and	slice	FF	cheese
12:00-	1	scoo1p1	whey	1protein,	1	cu1p	FF/LC	Milk,	1/3cup	blueberries


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2004)

Went back to the gym and did back/biceps.. I don't feel like posting my workout.. I had a good workout!! Almost all weight was increased today.. I just feel ashamed of posting a great workout and bad bad bad meals


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2004)

I had to get my old keyboard out and I'm going to x-change my new keyboard with a new keyboard Tuesday since I have 2 years warranty


----------



## Novo (Aug 15, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I don't feel like posting my workout.. I had a good workout!! Almost all weight was increased today.. I just feel ashamed of posting a great workout and bad bad bad meals


Hello, you don't know me   

I've been following along - it's great to see how well you are doing! It seems like having confidence in Jodi's plan is really helping you eat and train well ... and that in turn your confidence in yourself and your choices is growing as a result.

I don't understand why you would feel ashamed though? It looks like you switched things up a bit, bumped up your intake ... and you were repaid with increased strength and a great workout? That's a great cheat, a POSITIVE thing - you know Jodi wouldn't have advised it otherwise. Just enjoy them when they come around


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Went back to the gym and did back/biceps.. I don't feel like posting my workout.. I had a good workout!! Almost all weight was increased today.. I just feel ashamed of posting a great workout and bad bad bad meals


Sara - this is not F&B.  Cheating is not a bad thing and as Novo said it has its rewards.  There are reasons I want you to cheat.  Reasons I've tried explaining before.  Cheats are what keeps progress going, muscle building and leptin raised.  Cheats are a good thing.........Now stop being ashamed already.  You are going to do this again next weekend so get over it and realize they help.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi, Novo.. this cheat made me really sick.. It wasn't a cheat that I enjoyed.. Now, my tummy hurts and I have to go to work  
took 3 digestive stimulators last night and they working very well, and I can't stop going to the bathroom  
I'm afraid to have coffee or eat anything that make me go more


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I would have been happy with my cheat if I stopped and knew what my limit and wouldn't hurt my tummy


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, Novo.. this cheat made me really sick.. It wasn't a cheat that I enjoyed.. Now, my tummy hurts and I have to go to work
> took 3 digestive stimulators last night and they working very well, and I can't stop going to the bathroom
> I'm afraid to have coffee or eat anything that make me go more


You better eat.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I did eat.. I just  had some oats & whey protein for b-fast
I just don't seem to enjoy my cheat meal like others here.. I'm standing eating my "cheat" and walking back and forth and getting more and more


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

OMG stop it already and move on.   Deal with it.  Cheats are important.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I know cheats are important but not cheating for hours and the next day


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry Jodi, Like you said: move on.. I'll move on


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

My tummy hurts alot and I'm eating.. forcing myself to eat and work is so stressing me today.. 
what would help with my tummy ache? I want coffee so bad.. but I'm afraid this will make it worse


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Try Pepto Bismol.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  But, I need something now, before going back to work

I had brown rice, chicken, celery and tomato w/ ACV for lunch


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Should I get some Black Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I wouldn't have coffee if you stomach hurts.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I got through work today.. I hope my tummy would be better tomorrow


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

*August 16'th *  

*Meal 1 (7:25)*
½ cup oats, 1 scoop whey 

*Meal 2 (11:10) * 
½ cup brown rice, 3 oz chicken, celery, tomato w/ ACV 

*Meal 3 (5:50)*
2 oz. Chicken, ½ Cup Egg whites, Celery, Onions w/ ACV , 5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4  (~8:50)*
1.5 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 5 fish oil 

*Supplements*: 1 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 

*Drinks*: ~7:00 Black Tea w/ non-dairy powdered milk & splenda


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Why so little food???? You know your gonna be in trouble


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why so little food???? You know your gonna be in trouble



I know, I know.. But my stomach been so upset today that I can't eat alot  
It's my fault  I took in 3 Digestive stiumlator pills last night and they supposed to clean you'r digestive system.. 
I will be adding more food tomorrow!! promise!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I couldn't even drink lots of water today


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

What do they do? Make you go to the bathroom?


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

A natural herbal stimulant that tones, cleanses, and purfies the entire digestive system. 

Cape Aloe leaf and Aoe Vera leaf, Chinese rhubarb root, Barberry root, Dandeloin Root, Ginger Root, Fennel Seed, Plantain Aerial Parts, Peppermint Leaf, Fenugreek seed, Licorice root, Triphala (alma fruit, chebulic myrobalan fruit, belleric myrobalan fruit)


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What do they do? Make you go to the bathroom?



 
It seems like the more you'r tummy is messed up with junk food the more it works and the more you go to the bathroom


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't like todays meals.  Are you sure you weren't just "punishing" yourself for cheating.  You cannot make that a habit because you need to be doing scheduled cheat or at least a large calorie increases once a week.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't like todays meals.  Are you sure you weren't just "punishing" yourself for cheating.  You cannot make that a habit because you need to be doing scheduled cheat or at least a large calorie increases once a week.



Jodi, trust me I wasn't punishing myself.. 
I had to force myself to eat breakfast and lunch today.. 
I felt like there were some bullets in my stomach, especially at work...I could even feel my face was changing colors


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I think you ate something bad.  I don't think it was the cheat.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I had a very high protein meal in my last meal, because I felt my tummy is doing better


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think you ate something bad.  I don't think it was the cheat.



I think it's just the Digestive Stimulator doing it's job


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Then stay away from those nasty things.  Anything that makes your stomach that upset should be thrown away.   They aren't doing a very good job if they make you be in pain.  I asked you stop those things a few weeks ago anyway.  I think they are garbage.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

My cheat meals starting next week will be on a monday.. since I'm at school all day on mondays and there I can have 1 cheat meal


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Then stay away from those nasty things.  Anything that makes your stomach that upset should be thrown away.   They aren't doing a very good job if they make you be in pain.  I asked you stop those things a few weeks ago anyway.  I think they are garbage.



They help me alot when I take 1-2 pills when I'm very constipated and eating clean, healthy..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

You need to find the root of the problem, not try to cover it up with pills that hurt your stomach all day.  THROW THEM AWAY PLEASE!


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

You mean my constipation problem? or my eating?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Constipation


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

I'll try to find something  it just takes time


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

My eyes are closing .. I'm going to bed now
Good Night


----------



## carbchick (Aug 17, 2004)

could it not be sugar that upset your stomach if you haven't had sugar for a long time? I had terrible time over xmas b/c my diet had been so clean up to then. Cake and pudding didn't sit so well ...


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey carbchick  
I don't think it's only the sugar that uspets my stomach.. it's all the food that I had and the pills that I used to try to clean all the food out


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Did you drink a lot of water??


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

My stomach couldn't even handle drinking lots water


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Just got back from the gym and could barely finsh my PWO shake .. my tummy was in pain again after having my PWO shake 

I felt sick while weight training this morning, but I was ok during the 20 minutes cardio


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

*Tuesday August 17'th  * 

*Chest/Tricpes/Cardio*

_Flat DB Chest Press_ 12.5/15, 25/9, 25/7, 25/6

_Seated Incline_ DB Chest Press 12.5/15, 25/11, 27.5/6, *27.5/4*

_Decline DB Flyes _ 10/15, 17.5/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/6

_Cable Crossovers _ (each side) 20/15, *30/4*, 20/11, 20/12 _I usally use another cable machine where I can adjust the  weight more_

_Cable Pushdown _ 30/15, 50/12, 60/7, *60/5*

_Seated Dip Machine _ 75/15, 165/10, 165/10, 165/9

_Seated DB Extension _ 10/15, 20/10, 20/7, 20/6

_BW Bench _ Dip 15, 15, 15

*Cardio*: 20 Minutes Eleptical


----------



## carbchick (Aug 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> pills that I used to try to clean all the food out



ew. maybe don't do that next time? nice lifts, considering you were


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I had to force myself to use the same weights


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

*August 17'th  * 

*Meal 1*- (_6:30)_
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites 

*Meal 2*- (_9:30_)*PWO*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 3*- (_1:00_)
4 oz. Sweet Potato, 3 oz. Chicken, Lots Lettuce & Celery w/ ACV 

*Meal 4*- (_4:00- 4:40_)
½ X-tra Large Grapefruit, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Lettuce, Celery, Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*- _(~8:20_)
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup LC/FF Milk w/ Cocoa Powder & Splenda, Celery, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drink*: ~11:40 AM- Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk & splenda 

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying this: http://products.peapod.com/55496.html
and add it to my cottage cheese for my last 6'th meal


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Not for you last meal.  Keep low carb yogurt to earlier in the day.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok  is that the same thing with SF pudding and SF Jello?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

The jello is fine whenever but not the pudding.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

What is the difference between the jello and the pudding?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

The jello has no carbs.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok  
Tummy still hurts today.. but not as bad as yesturday.. I hope I'll be better tomorrow


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Which is the best Instant Coffee brand you recommend?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Yuk.. go buy some Kona coffee.  You should enjoy your coffee 

(Unless thats bad for the diet, and im sure Jodi will tell me )


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Kona Coffee? What's that?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Its from Hawaii.  It tastes the best.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Im off from work, I will talk to you in a bit if your still on.  Bye


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm going to bed.. I will talk to you tomorrow
Good Night


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Good Morning Babs


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Going to buy some instant coffee.. I guess I'll go with the Folgers' brand 
I don't feel like driving all the way to Trader Joe's and just get their instant coffee


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

mmm....coffee.

How are ya today?


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm ok  better than the weekend and Monday morning 
still paranoid about my fatty tummy


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I buy dollar store instant coffee 

I've been taking magnesium citrate caps and they've been helping my stomach in the same problem you have but I have to read to see if they are really ok for daily long term use.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I buy dollar store instant coffee
> 
> I've been taking magnesium citrate caps and they've been helping my stomach in the same problem you have but I have to read to see if they are really ok for daily long term use.


Yes they are good Greeky.  I hope you are taking more than that though like calcium and daily vits and such.  I take a mag/cal combo of 2:1 ratio.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky  
Coffee from the dollar store? good idea!!! this time I'll just go across the street and get a small jar of instant coffee .. next time I'm out, I'll defenitly get the $1 coffee 
Thanks Hon 

I don't want to be taking any pills for my tummy, I want to cure it naturally and with cardio.. which it helps sometimes


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Greeky
> Coffee from the dollar store? good idea!!! this time I'll just go across the street and get a small jar of instant coffee .. next time I'm out, I'll defenitly get the $1 coffee
> Thanks Hon
> 
> I don't want to be taking any pills for my tummy, I want to cure it naturally and with cardio.. which it helps sometimes


That is curing it naturally.  Cal/Mag is necessary for the body because we don't get enough of it through our foods.  Now those pills you have are garbage but Magnesium is a mineral and it's a required mineral.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Ever try digestive enzymes Sara?? They really help me.

I buy expensive flavored coffees. I have a mini coffe pot that makes 1C at a time, I love it!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi, I take multi Vitamin/Mineral pill which have all the vitamins including magnesium I think.. and my calcium pills contain magnesium too! is that enough? or I need a special magnesium pill only?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

Magnesium really helps with constipation issues and those combo pills of Multi Vit/Mineral are not enough.  There should always be a seperate Multi Mineral.  I still take additional Mag/Cal. 800mg Magnesium & 400MG Calcium at night plus my Multi Mineral.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ever try digestive enzymes Sara?? They really help me.
> 
> *Hey Jill  I think the Digestive stimulator pills that I have are very similar to digestive enzymes.. I don't want to take pills anymore  *
> 
> I buy expensive flavored coffees. I have a mini coffe pot that makes 1C at a time, I love it!



Mini coffee pot? Cool! 
Flavored coffee? sugar free? fat free? with carbs 
No one in my family drinks coffee.. They just drink Black Tea


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

No, digestive enzymes are MUCH different than the pills you have been taking.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I think the reason magnesium helps is there is a deficiency which is being corrected.  

Jodi, that's the only thing I am taking right now...

Sara, I dont make actual coffee w/ it, I use it in my mock frappuccino shakes, but I noticed the regular instant coffees in the supermarket are so expensive!!! 

I will look over your diet in a bit, diet plays a big role in C, as does water intake! You MUST drink a lot of water, must!


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Its just *reg coffee * Sara, but I buy irish cream, dutch chocolate and french vanilla flavors. Its NOT the sugary instant stuff like hot chocolate. Although those are yummy, the are bad for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Its just *reg coffee * Sara, but I buy irish cream, dutch chocolate and french vanilla flavors. Its NOT the sugary instant stuff like hot chocolate. Although those are yummy, the are bad for you.



 What do you put in your coffee Jillian? I am trying to switch to only skim..


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Magnesium really helps with constipation issues and those combo pills of Multi Vit/Mineral are not enough.  There should always be a seperate Multi Mineral.  I still take additional Mag/Cal. 800mg Magnesium & 400MG Calcium at night plus my Multi Mineral.



Costco have it? 

I'm only taking 1 pill Multi Vit/Mineral and 1 Calcium pill with breakfast and 
1 more calcium pill with my 3'rd or 4'th meal
Do I need to just add the 80mg Magnesium at night?


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

At home I use fake nf powdered cream-its like 10cals tsp, and splenda. I keep a box of splenda at work-if I have coffee at work I put a little cream, and a little milk. My co-workers know Im a freak. They are like 'why do you use that'? Im like "Its the low calorie sweetener that tastes like sugar, cause its made from sugar!"  I eat so much aspertame and 'fake' sugars I ought to be a spokes person for em!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Costco have it?
> 
> I'm only taking 1 pill Multi Vit/Mineral and 1 Calcium pill with breakfast and
> 1 more calcium pill with my 3'rd or 4'th meal
> Do I need to just add the 80mg Magnesium at night?


Ok let's go through what I want you to take here.

In the morning:
MultiVitamin
Vitamin E 400IU (these can be bought at Costco)

*Buy all these at Sprouts*
At night:
Multi-Mineral 
*800mg* Magnesium
400mg Calcium Citrate


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Greeky, I drink lots of water!!! more than 6 liters sometimes 
My tummy just couldn't handle water on monday from the pain 

Jill, the flavored coffee you have must have at least 5 grams of carbs with 0 sugar..


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok let's go through what I want you to take here.
> 
> In the morning:
> MultiVitamin
> ...



Can I have the Vitamin E, 1 calcium pill and the multi Vitamin/Mineral w/ breakfast? 

Night- 800 magnesium w. another calcium pill?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

That's fine but I want you to only take calcium citrate because calcium carbonate causes constipation.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Costco have any calcium citrate?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

They don't  I just looked kirkland's website and they only have the carbonate

http://www.mypatienteducation.com/kirsigvit.html


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll continue using it now, till I buy some from sprouts or walgreens


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

Just buy it at Sprouts   The carbonate is going to continue to have constipation issues.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know where I heard this from, but they say if you take calcium pills at night you might have sore muscles and some joints pain


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

Never heard of that before and I've been taking them at night for years now.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok  
I'm going to look for it


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

If you try it and it doesn't feel right, change the time that's all! 

Yeah, I'm glad my doc told me to stop taking cal carbonate but I havent replaced it w anything yet


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill, the flavored coffee you have must have at least 5 grams of carbs with 0 sugar..



So what even if it does


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> So what even if it does



Why intake carbs where you don't need to build muscles with?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

You *do* need carbs to build muscle Sara.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

5 carbs don't make a big difference sara, the whole point and goal you and jilly and i are trying to reach is balance in life, becoming fit without going crazy in the process 

btw, its too late for me, i am already crazy!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Jodi  
I meant why use this kind of carbs (coffee carbs) that you won't  need to help you build muscles?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

As Greeky said, 5 grams don't matter much.  That's only 20 cals....Big Deal!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Jodi, My mom went and bought me this calcium pills instead of the ones from costco 
http://www.drugstore.com/qxp17276_333181_sespider/citracal/calcium_citrate_plus_d_coated_caplets.htm


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

ok  I guess I'm still learning to stop being so picky, paranoid about food


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

*August 18'th *  

*Meal 1*- (_7:30_)
1 Whole English Muffins, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 1 Fish Oil 
_Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 2*- (_10:20_)
½ Cup Oats, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Protein, 1 Fish Oil 
_Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 3-* (_1:40_)
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Green Beans w/ Amino Acid, 1 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4*- (_6:00_)
1 Can Sardines, Celery, Broccoli , Lettuce w/ ACV  2 Fish Oil 
_Cocoa powder w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 5*- (_9:00_)
4 oz. Salmon, Lots Celery  

*Supplements*: 1 Calcium Carbonated, 1 Calcium Citrate, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
*** * *Tomorrow, I will start using the calcium citrate only * *and add Vitamin E*


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

*Thursday August 19'th *  

*Shoulders/Cardio*

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 10/15, 20/10, 20/8, 20/6

*EZ Bar Upright Row  * 20/15, 45/8, 45/8, 45/7

(*Super-sets*)
*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 17.5/11, 17.5/9, 17.5/9
*Seated DB Lateral Raise  * 10/12, 12.5/10, 12.5/10

*Weight Plate Front Raise  * 10/15, 25/6, 20/11, 20/11

*Cardio*: 40 Minutes Cycling


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

*August 19'th *  

*Meal 1* _6:30-6:40_ 
½ Cup Oats, ½ Large Grapefruit, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites
_Coffee w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 2* _9:30-9:40_*PWO& Cardio*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 3* _~12:50_
4 oz. Sweet Potato, 3 oz. Chicken, Lettuce w/ ACV

*Meal 4* _3:50_
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 5* _7:00 _ 
1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 Egg whites,Tomato, Broccoli, Onions, Celery, 5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 6* ~_9:50_
½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cocoa & Splenda, 5 Fish Oil 

*Supplements:* 2 Calcium Citrate, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral, 1 Vitamin E 

*Extra Drinks*: Some Sample Plain Coffee ~ 6:20 PM


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

Sara Vit E is fantastic stuff... keep taking it long enuff and watch how your skin improves on top of all other health benefits! Nowadays if I get an occasional pimple, the redness disappears in 2 days tops! Its my favorite supplement!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info dalila  
I've already noticed my skin improving since I started taking fish oil cap..
Flax oil helps too!


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

hahah yeah didn't think of that -  everyone who's into serious weight lifting takes fish oil which is great too!! Woman, with all that taken, you must be in shape to model skin care products LOL!!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hahah yeah didn't think of that -  everyone who's into serious weight lifting takes fish oil which is great too!! Woman, with all that taken, you must be in shape to model skin care products LOL!!



 Ya right!!!
I don't feel I need use cover ups, foundation powder on my face.. 
I juse put some eye shadow, eye liner when I'm at work


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Ya right!!!
> I don't feel I need use cover ups, foundation powder on my face..
> I juse put some eye shadow, eye liner when I'm at work



see I was right!  hehehe I am so excited coz my order of Skin Biology skin care has just arrived.... I've heard sooo much abt it, and now am a willing guine pig! Did I say I am prodcuts junkie?


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

My sister manages a makeup counter in a department store with all natural cleansers, products.. I don't even use that 
I think it's what you *eat*, drinking water, sleeping for at least 8 hours (I don't sleep 8 hrs ) that makes how your' face look


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

But my skin is not that clear.. which I don't mind more than complaining about my tummy


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> My sister manages a makeup counter in a department store with all natural cleansers, products.. I don't even use that
> I think it's what you *eat*, drinking water, sleeping for at least 8 hours (I don't sleep 8 hrs ) that makes how your' face look



I agree with you sara! Well it's at least 85%. But you still need to cleanse if you wear makeup, and wear some protective moisturiser coz there is sun and all the pollutants .... but then again I need no excuse like that, I love those little jars of fine smelling stuff


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> But my skin is not that clear.. which I don't mind more than complaining about my tummy



huh what's wrong wtih your tummy?


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes, I think we all need cleansers, toners from the polluted environment
 
It's almost 11:00PM here.. Need to go to bed now
Good Night


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> huh what's wrong wtih your tummy?


Always constipated, always bloaded.
 
Good Night


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

I used to be ALWAYS bloated, psyllium husk helped a LOT!!

good nite dear, I am off to lunch heh!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

psyllium bloats me even more  



> don't feel I need use cover ups, foundation powder on my face..
> I juse put some eye shadow, eye liner when I'm at work



now thats a real woman!  the right to bare normal skin!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> psyllium bloats me even more
> 
> 
> 
> now thats a real woman!  the right to bare normal skin!



Funny thing, It used to be the opposite back in high school.. foundations (makeup) used to be my best friend


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Sara, my doctor prescribed Zelnorm today for IBS w/constipation. I have a 4 week supply to see if it works... I'll let you know, may be something to consider.


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Sara, my doctor prescribed Zelnorm today for IBS w/constipation. I have a 4 week supply to see if it works... I'll let you know, may be something to consider.



Jen, I went to see my family doctor yesturday and I told him that I might have IBS and he said I don't have it.. I may just have constipation problems.. and he just suggested to switch my calcium pills like what Jodi   suggested to Calcium Citrate and magnesium pills 

My mom on the other hand, suggesting for me to eat at least 2-3 peaches before bed.. and eat pears in the morning to help me with my constipation problem


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm going to try my best get up very early tomorrow morning and do my 20 minutes cardio on an empty stomach (well, only coffee) , shower eat meal 1 & Vitamins and then go to work..


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

*August 20'th  * 

*Meal 1*- _8:00 _ 
1 Whole English Muffins, 1 scoop whey protein 
_Plain Black Tea_

*Meal 2*- _11:20_
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra w/ Amino Acid &  ~ 1 TBSP FF Natural Caesar Dressing 
_Coffee w/ sweetener & nondairy powdered milk_

*Meal 3*- ~_3:20 _ 
1 Peach, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 5 Fish Oil  (made it a shake) 

*Meal 4*- ~_6:30_
1 Can Sardine, ~ ½ Cup Home Mom???s Home Made Salsa (tomatoes, greenpepper, onions, garlic, vinegar), Broccoli, Celery 

*Meal 5*- ~_9:40_
 Salmon Burger Patty (bought from Costco) -->  10 F, 23 P, 0 C
 Lettuce

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

> Jen, I went to see my family doctor yesturday and I told him that I might have IBS and he said I don't have it.. I may just have constipation problems.. and he just suggested to switch my calcium pills like what Jodi  suggested to Calcium Citrate and magnesium pills
> 
> My mom on the other hand, suggesting for me to eat at least 2-3 peaches before bed.. and eat pears in the morning to help me with my constipation problem



There is always room for a second opinon if things dont aid in the situation. Meaning ask your doctor to refer you to another physian or specialist. IF he/she does not, then I wouldnt go back to that doctor as they dont respect your own personal wishes and health. just MY opinon.  
I hope things get better  I know how truly awful it is to live with. 

homemade salsa  we make that too! I love it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

I would go without makeup if I had nice skin.  I can't wait for that day to come


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> There is always room for a second opinon if things dont aid in the situation. Meaning ask your doctor to refer you to another physian or specialist. IF he/she does not, then I wouldnt go back to that doctor as they dont respect your own personal wishes and health. just MY opinon.
> I hope things get better  I know how truly awful it is to live with.
> 
> homemade salsa  we make that too! I love it!



Jen, You are right again  
My family doctor respects my opinions.. I asked him if he can refer me to a nutritionist and he said that he doesn't think that I need to see a nutritiounist because what I'm telling him what I'm eating is very healthy and he wants me to avoid white bread, white rice and potatoes and go with the sprouted whole grain and brown rice.. (which I'm doing) 
But I will ask him next time if he can refer me to a specialist (tummy doctor) if it continues when I add magnesium pills with my calcium  

Homemade salsa is addicting


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Im glad that you and your doctor see eye to eye then  Hopefully he will be willing to refer you to another specialist if the magnesium doesnt help, but I hope that it does for you! 

haha your right that salsa is! but its fairly low calorie anyways. I ususally eat 1/4c at a time. thats only 30cals or so.  

How is your weekend going?


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, My doctor knows I eat healthy and he doesn't even want to bother prescribing me any medications (laxatives, etc..) He just wants me to avoid high protein diets that's all 

Yes, I planned to have 1/4 cup of the Home made salsa, but then I added in couple other teaspoons which made it almost 1/2 cup salsa that I ate... I guess its ok since that was my only carb source of that meal  

My weekend is going great! Eating healthy and getting ready for school on Monday!!!!
How is your weekend?


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Homemade salsa is GOOD for you Sara. Dont be so anal.


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Homemade salsa is GOOD for you Sara. Dont be so anal.


It opens your appetite


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

*Saturday August 21'st* 

_*20 Minutes Morning Cardio on empty stomach & Some ABS Workout  *  _


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

*August 21'st *  

_*Pre-Cardio * _  Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda

*Meal 1*- _7:20 _ 
5 oz. Sweet Potato, 1 Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 2*- ~_10:15_
1 Large Peach, 1.5 Cup LC/FF Milk, 5 Fish Oil (Made it like a Smoothie) 

*Meal 3*- _1:40_
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra w/ Amino Acid & ACV 

*Meal 4*- _5:30_
¾ Cup Lentils, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Celery 

*Meal 5*- _8:50_
4 oz. Salmon, Celery 

Extra Drinks: 
_~ 8:20AM _ Plain Coffee
~_ 2:20PM _ Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk & splenda 
~_ 9:45PM _ Cocoa Powder w/ nondairy powdered milk 

*Supplements*: 2 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1Vitamin E, Multi Vitamin/Mineral


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> It opens your appetite


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>


increases your appetite.. makes you want to eat more.. makes you crave


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

*Sunday August 22'nd *  

*Back/Biceps/Cycling * 

*Lat Cable Pulldown  * 30/15, 75/10, 75/8, 75/6

*Seated Cable Row * 30/15, 75/8, 75/8, 75/7

*One Arm DB Row  * 15/15, 30/7, 30/7, 30/6

*Barbell Shrugs  * 40/15, 80/12, 80/7, 80/6

*DB Delt Flyes* (laying on bench) 10/12, 10/12, 12.5/9

*Barbell Curls  * 20/15, 40/8, 40/7, 40/6  

*DB Alternating Curls* (Seated Incline) 8/15, 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/6

*Cable Curls  * 30/15, 50/8, 50/7, 50/7

*Cycling*: _45 Minutes _


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

*August 22'nd* 

*Meal 1* _7:30 _ 
½ Cup Oats, 6 Strawberries, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 FishOil 
_Coffee w/ powdered nondairy milk _ 

*Meal 2* _10:45_*PWO& Cycling*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1.5 Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 3* _1:50_
¾ Cup Lentils, 4 oz. Pork, 3/4 Cup Okra, 3 Fish Oil 
_Black Tea w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk  _ 

*Meal 4* _5:20 _ 
2 Sprouted Tortillas, 2 oz. Chicken, Tomatoes 

*Meal 5* _8:20- 9:00_
½ Cup FF Cottage cheese, 1 Cup LC/FF Milk w/ Cocoa Powder & Splenda, Lots Cabbage & Red Onions, 5 Fish Oil  

*Supplements:* 
_With Meal 1_ --> 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 MultiVitamin/Mineral
_With Meal 5_ --> 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium


----------



## sara (Aug 23, 2004)

Which Coffee Creamer flavour is the best "yummiest"?


----------



## sara (Aug 23, 2004)

*Planned Mini Cheat Meal Day*

*August 23'rd* 

*Meal 1*- _7:30 _ 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2*-_ 10:30_
½ Cup Oats, 2 Egg whites, 1 Cup FF/LC  Milk, 2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3- * _~1:40 _ *Cheat Meal of the Week!*
Protein Bar http://www.nugonutrition.com/pages/products/bananachocolate.html
_Coffee w/ *2 Hazelnut Creamers containers * & sweetener _ 

*Meal 4*-_ 5:00_
¼  Cup Lentils, 2oz. Sweet Potato,  4 oz. Chicken, Green Beans , 1 Fish Oil 
_Coffee w/ *1 Creamer container * & sweetener _ 

*Meal 5*- _10:00_
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 9:00AM_-  Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk 

*Supplements:* 
With Meal 1  1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
With Meal 5  1 Calcium


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

> Meal 3-  ~1:40  Cheat Meal of the Week!
> Protein Bar http://www.nugonutrition.com/pages/...achocolate.html
> Coffee w/ 2 Hazelnut Creamers containers & sweetener



Mmmmm naner's and chocolate  you should have spread a ton of peanut butter on the top of it!  

thats a teeny cheat!


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Mmmmm naner's and chocolate  you should have spread a ton of peanut butter on the top of it!
> 
> thats a teeny cheat!



This meal was eaten in class and coudn't just spreaded PB 
The creamers were so sweet and container fat though


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Sarah!! It looks like your doing good girlie!!     Glad you enjoyed your cheat, but it may not be enough.  I think the purpose of a cheat meal is to make you go over your normal calorie level while dieting, and that bar was only 190 calories.  Not sure it will have the same effect as an actual cheat meal.

How's the tummy been latley?


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

You gonna be in trouble when you know who sees your cheat meal!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You gonna be in trouble when you know who sees your cheat meal!


That's alright Jill.  I'm done telling her that she NEEDS to eat a real cheat meal.  I'm tired of repeating myself over and over and over again and I refuse to do it.  Then I have to listen to whining and complaining so why should I bother and have to listen to that?  When she is no longer losing fat or gaining muscle maybe she will listen and understand why I keep telling her she NEEDS to have a regular cheat meal.


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome Back Jodi!
I understand  I need a regular cheat meal that needs to be higher in Calories.. 
Like I posted before, I will increase the cals in my cheat meals gradually week by week.. (But I still want to include a protein bar with my cheat meal)


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

ncgril, Thanx for stopping by  
My tummy is feeling the same, hopefully the calcium citrate and magnesium pills will help a little

Jodi, I bought these: http://www.vitamin.com/ProductDatabase/prd_prod.asp?productid=56 (taking 2 per day) 
http://www.drugstore.com/qxp17276_333181_sespider/citracal/calcium_citrate_plus_d_coated_caplets.htm (2 per day)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

Make it 3 per day on the magnesium


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Make it 3 per day on the magnesium


Meal 1, 3 and last meal?


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

What would be the best Post cardio meal (especially protein type source) if I do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach only drink coffee and no other workout for that day? 
I did cardio last saturday morning, just had coffee before cardio and after I had a shake and sweet potato.. I was wondering if Post cardio meal need to be like a post training meal or just like a regular meal?


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

*Training*

*Tuesday August 24'th  * 

*Chest/Triceps/Cardio * 

_*Flat DB Chest Press * _ 12.5/15, 25/12, 27.5/6, 27.5/5

*Seated Incline DB Chest Press  * 12.5/15, 25/7, 25/6, 25/5

*Decline DB Chest Flyes  * 10/15, 20/8, 20/6, 20/6

*Cable Cross-overs  * 10/15, 20/9, 20/8, 20/6

*Seated Dip Machine  * 75/15, 150/11, 150/11, 165/10

*Cable Pushdown* 30/15, 60/6, 60/6, 60/5

*Seated DB Extension  * 10/15, 20/9, 20/8, 20/_?? I forgot to log it in???_

*BW Bench Dips  * BW/15, added 10 lbs plate/ 12, 11, 8  

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Eleptical _


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 24'th *  

*Meal 1* _6:00 _ 
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Cup Egg whites,1 tsp SF Syrup, 2 FishOil
_Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 2* _9:00 _ _PWO&Cardio_
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3 * _12:00_
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 3 oz. Chicken, Broccoli w/ Organic Jalapeño Mustard 

*Meal 4* _3:00_
½ Cup Lentils, 1 oz. Chicken, 2 Egg whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese,Tomato, Cabbage, Parsley 

*Meal 5* _6:10_
1 Large Peach, 1.5 LC/FF Milk, 3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 6*_ 9:45_
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cabbage, Onions, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:*
_~ 4:30 PM _ Coffee w/ Splenda 
_~ 8:10 PM _ Cocoa w/ non dairy powdered milk 

*Supplements:* 
_Meal 1_: 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
_Meal 4_: 1 Calcium 
_Meal 6_: 1 Magnesium


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

> What would be the best Post cardio meal (especially protein type source) if I do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach only drink coffee and no other workout for that day?



Personally a regular meal consisting of protein and complex carbs is fine.. IMO anyways. no need for the shake. Perhaps Jodi will say otherwise though


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Jen  Thats what I thought too.. I was thinking of adding some dairy to the Post cardio meal since dairy protein stays longer in your body.. and of course complex carbs 
I'll wait for Jodi's response 

Few weeks ago I got this Alternative to Coffee and Black Tea sample from Whole Foods
http://www.wisdomherbs.com/products/ancients/yerbamate_royale_instant.htm

I didn't try it.. If I like it, can I buy it and use it sometimes instead of the cocoa powder or regular black tea??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

I agree with Jen.

As far as the dairy........Dairy only ONCE per day.

No, I do not like that tea AT ALL!  It's a colon cleanse which means a laxative


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I agree with Jen.
> 
> As far as the dairy........Dairy only ONCE per day.
> 
> No, I do not like that tea AT ALL!  It's a colon cleanse which means a laxative



I'll throw out the Tea right away!!!

I try to have dairy more than once a day, because I need lots calcium  
My dairy coming from Hood's Low Carb Milk, FF Cottage Cheese, FF Cheese


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

My post cardio meal can be eggwhites & Sweetpotato or yams pancake 
Do I  take my Vitamins with my post cardio meal?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

With your calcium pill you are getting PLENTY of calcium.  More does not equal better.

1 Cottage cheese and 1 other dairy per day.  That is all you need especially because you are supplementing.

Take your vitamins with your first meal of the day.


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

So, 1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese, and other dairy source is ok? that would be two servings of dairy  
is it ok if I take 1/2 serving of dairy at a time? 
Like I added 1/2 cup LC milk to one meal today 
and the other 1/2 cup with another meal.. is that ok?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Don't be so anal!  What do you think?


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't be so anal!  What do you think?



Yes, its ok


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

I had 3/4 cup fiber one cereal this morning w. 1/2 cup milk and 1/2 scoop whey and it didn't fill me up!!! the fiber one = 36 grams carbs and it was like drinking water
Oats, brown rice and lentils fill me up in the morning better than cereal


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Gotta go to school now.. but I think this will be my next cheat meal for Monday!

http://www.frenchmeadowbakery.com/NutEzBag.htm

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/carbsmart/gencrunch.html

Fill it up with Peanut Butter or Almond Butter  
Would that be a reasonable cheat meal? or I need to add more??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

more


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't be so anal!  What do you think?



I was thinking the same thing....  

Live a little on your cheats, that is why they are called *C H E A T S * *!*


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

More?? All in one meal?? Bagel, Peanut butter, and the protein bar??
What else can I add? any ideas? 
It would be easier to eat more if its more than one cheat meal


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> What else can I add? any ideas?



This is *YOUR * cheat. If it was mine youd be eating chocolate, candy, cookies and bread...not protein bars and pb


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes, eat 2 cheat meals.


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, eat 2 cheat meals.


Ok  the first cheat meal will be the same what I posted eariler (bagel, PB, and Protein bar) 

Second cheat meal .. I want to go with another protein bar and Nuts!!! or Cereal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

What's your favorite cereal, protein bar and kind of nuts?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Eat a big box of Lucky Charms or something, Mmmmm Lucky Charms........


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

My sis has this new smores cereal.. yum... *resisting, hard*


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

I love any cereal!!! well, Coco pops, and the new quaker oats oats cereal with brown sugar.. 1 Cup= 2.5 F, 44 C, 10 Sugar ..
I love to try new kinds of protein bars.. I have a small detour bar saved and Genisoy, and one more of the same bar I had last week 

IainDaniel, Lucky Charms are my least favorite cereal


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, This will be my cheat meals for next week 

*Meal 3 * - (~1:30) Bagel, 1-2 TBSP PB, 1 Cup Hood's FF/LC Milk (Break in class) 
http://www.frenchmeadowbakery.com/NutEzBag.htm

*Meal 5 * - (~8:00) 1 Small detour Bar (15P), 1 Low Carb Genisoy Bar (rasberry Flavour)
http://www.global-nutrition-inc.com/nn-068.html ( I have the smaller size) 15 P, 4.5F
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/carbsmart/gencrunch.html 

My other meals will be regular everyday meals...
Anything else to add?


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Ok, This will be my cheat meals for next week
> 
> *Meal 3 * - (~1:30) Bagel, 1-2 TBSP PB, 1 Cup Hood's FF/LC Milk (Break in class)
> http://www.frenchmeadowbakery.com/NutEzBag.htm
> ...




Are you for real?? Have you not heard a thing Jodi's been saying? These are healthy meals, both of them.JMO


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you for real?? Have you not heard a thing Jodi's been saying? These are healthy meals, both of them.JMO



Jill, why do I need to cheat on really bad bad junky food when I'm not craving them?? 
All I want to know if Jodi wants me to add more food into those two meals


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Seriously those would be considered "good" meals to me.


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Since I'm not allowed protein bars on daily basis.. the only time I can have protein bars on my cheat meal(s)  
I may be cheating on oatmeal and PB one day if I'm craving for it  
I think Jodi wants me to increase my calories in my cheat day, not worrying about what to eat


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I think Jodi wants me to increase my calories in my cheat day, not worrying about what to eat



The thing is, I think you *are worrying* about what to eat.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Eat pizza and icecream.  I got this dreyers coffee icecream


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The thing is, I think you *are worrying* about what to eat.


I don't want to cheat where to change my lifestyle with the cheats.. 
I want to enjoy my cheats


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Eat pizza and icecream.  I got this dreyers coffee icecream


  Im with premier


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Eat pizza and icecream.  I got this dreyers coffee icecream


PIZZA!!!!! never liked Pizza  
I love Icecream!!!! My cheats during class though  
I'm pretty sure I will cheat on icecream


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Dont like pizza!?!?!  This is blasphemy! 

Hmm.. what goes with ice cream..  What about a double cheesburger from some shotty fast food joint?  Or maybe even a couple tacos/burritos from an authentic mexican restraunt.  Or how about some pasta, covered in alfredo sauce?


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Dont you give me that look!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

You don't have to eat junk food if you don't want to but what I want is 2500-3000 calories for your cheat days.  It takes a HELL of a lot more healthy food to equate that many calories than it does junk food so it's easier to cheat with foods such as cereal and pancakes and such than it does oatmeal.  So you decide, either stuff yourself so you can't move on oatmeal and healthy food or simply eat some less clean food and be less stuffed.  I'll leave that up to you but 2500-3000 calories is needed.

Sara, read my article on Refeeds & Leptin in the Diet forum please.  Maybe that will help you understand better.


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank You for the Information Jodi  
If I need to consume this amount of cals in my cheat meal, can I just have a cheat day instead of only two cheat meals? would that make any difference?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Cheat day is fine except its not really called a cheat day but a refeed day.  Don't worry about the fats & nuts.  That is not my concern with you.  I just saw your post.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 25, 2004)

Sara I'm the same, if someone said here eat pizza, hamburger, cookies, icecream I'd say no thanks. I genuinely don't like that stuff. But there must be SOME higher cal stuff you enjoy eating? I love dried fruit and a nice slice of fruit cake is my idea of heaven. The dark kind stuffed with raisins and currants and glace cherries. I could wallop through 1000 cals worth of that with no problem. 
so, what's your high-cal dream food?


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok  
I think you told me when we met that on refeed days you don't have additional protein.. 
does that mean I don't need protein in every meal?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

pizza, pancakes, taccos... sara can I eat your cheat meals for you??


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

carbchick, I love dried fruits too!! Banana chips!! 
I like rice krispies bars too  I saw some over whole foods today.. a huge rice krispies bar!!! 

Jodi, I'm just concerned about the amount of sugar that I will be consuming if I eat the cereals, rice krispies, caramel rice crisps, and the dried fruits


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Stop Being So Anal!


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

If it hits 100 grams sugar it's ok?


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 25'th  * 

*Meal 1* _6:45 _ 
¾ Cup Fiber One Cereal, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Protein
_Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 2* _9:45 _ 
½Cup Oats,½ Cup FF/LC Milk,½ Cup Eggwhites w/ 1 tsp. SF Syrup, Cinnamon 

*Meal 3* _12:45 _ 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, Can Tuna,Green Beans w/Amino Acid & Jalapeño Mustard
_Coffee w/ Splenda _ 

*Meal 4* _~3:50 _ 
1 Large Peach, ½ Scoop Whey Protein 

*Meal 5* _~7:15 _ 
4 oz. Salmon,1 small Tomato, Cabbage,Onions w/Organic JalapenoMustard  
_Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda _ 

*Meal 6* _10:20 _ 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Lots Cabbage 5 Fish Oil 

*Supplements: *  
Meal 1: 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
Meal 4: 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> If it hits 100 grams sugar it's ok?


I don't care.  Will you just eat dammit   Sara, please stop making this so damn difficult and just eat!


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm sorry Jodi  I will post my cheat day meals when the day comes.. no more questions on that. Promise!


----------



## carbchick (Aug 26, 2004)

yay go for the banana chips, sara. top it off with a giant rice krispies bar.
yumilicious.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

YES YES banana chips!  I havent had those in ages!! and get the peanut butter chocolate covered rice krispie squares! 

why does your cheat have to be during class? I dont understand that I guess  

Have a good day Sara!  

has the magnesium and calcium been helping any?


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Jen, I have to be at school for over 10 hours on mondays and I figured why not cheat on my long day at school?
There is nothing around school.. only Hi-Health and some fast food restaurants 
My tummy been ok for the past two days..


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

*Workout*

*Thursday August 26'th *  

*Shoulders/Cycling  * 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 10/15, 20/9, 20/7, 20/6

*EZ Bar Upright Row * 20/15, 45/10, 45/8, 45/7

*(Super-Sets)*
*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 17.5/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/7
*Seated DB Lateral Raise  * 12.5/11, 12.5/10, 12.5/8

*Standing DB Front Raise  * 8/15, 17.5/6, 17.5/5, 15/8 

*Cardio:* _~ 40 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Sara


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

How are you Jakey?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Doin good thanks.  How are you doing?


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Very busy with school, work, docs. appointments.. but I am happy


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

hi sara! how do you do seated lateral raises? dumbells or machine? I guess I can't picture how wou do it with dumbells... and I guess it might be a good option for my current situation ( I am gathering all exercises I could do while seated or laying down).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats good.  How are you liking school?  Have you asked any cute boys out yet


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

dalila- Seated lateral raise is similar to this: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBSeatedRearLateralRaise.html

I had to do some exersies at home last summer while sitting down because of my accident.. I'll try to look for them  

PreMier- I'm liking school  I love meeting new people.. and no, I havn't asked an cute guys out yet


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

dalila, Do you have a bench where you can use to sit, laydown on?


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi, what other fish I can eat to replace the 5 fish oil caps that I decrease on the days that I only eat fish?

What you think of this tea? I few samples
http://www.lifesvigor.com/prod/12504/index.htm

http://www.lifesvigor.com/prod/12503/


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Mackarel and herring.  

Those teas are fine.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mackarel and herring.
> 
> Those teas are fine.



Never heard of them


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Just looked them up at caloriesking.com 
I need to look for them around here


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 26'th  * 

*Meal 1*- _6:30  _ ½ Cup Oats, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1/3 Cup Egg Whites, 1 Fish Oil 
_Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*Meal 2-* _9:30 _ *PWO& Cardio  * ¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 3*-_12:00 _2 Slices Ezekiel Bread,3 oz. Chicken,Green Beans w/ Jalapeño Mustard

*Meal 4*- _~3:20 _ 6 Large Strawberries, ½ Scoop Whey, 4 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*- _~6:40 _½ Cup Lentils, ~ 2oz. Chicken, 3 Eggwhites, ½ Tomato, Cabbage, Parsley

*Meal 6*- _~9:40 _ ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 5 Fish Oil  

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 10:30 AM_ Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 7:00 PM _ Cocoa w/ Stevia & nondairy powdered milk 

*Supplements*: 
Meal 1: 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium, 1 Vitamin E, 1 Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
Meal 3: 1 Calcium, 1 Magnesium


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

You need 1 more magnesium pill.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Can I just go and take it now? without a meal? 

Went to find some "junk" food for my refeed day (monday) 
I was going to get the cinnamon cookies, PB brittle cookies, oh, and my fav roasted peas and roasted garbanzo beans and corns.. but the containers were huge 8-10 servings.. No way I can eat it all in one day!!

I know I can eat protein bars all day in my refeed meals


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes you can.

I want carbs sara, not protein.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

If you want me to have carbs on refeed, when would I be able to eat protein bars? I can't have them on regular days


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Protein bars on your refeed days are fine but I don't want that to be all you eat.  It takes carbs to refill muscle glycogen and raise leptin, not protein.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

and I need 5 meals that day? all high carbs?


----------



## carbchick (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mackarel and herring.
> QUOTE]
> 
> they ARE an acquired taste. people tend to either love or hate em. sara you can get mackerel and sardines in cans. but fresh are nicer, grilled is best. watch out though -- if they are not completely fresh -- you will be smelling them for a week afterwards and that really IS


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks carbchick


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks sara I'd really appreaciate if you could dig them out... and what accident did you have?

Yes I have all sorts of benches in the gym, just fire away


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't stress so much over your cheat day girlie.  Just enduldge and don't feel guilty.  Let it happen.


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> thanks sara I'd really appreaciate if you could dig them out... and what accident did you have?
> 
> Yes I have all sorts of benches in the gym, just fire away



No problema   
I had foot accident at the gym and broke my toes


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Don't stress so much over your cheat day girlie.  Just enduldge and don't feel guilty.  Let it happen.



ncgril- I'm not going to feel guilty on my refeed day, because I know it's not going to be a binge.. I'm just confused/stressed of what I should eat for 5 meals  
well, I got 2 of my meals set I have 3 meals to take care of


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 27'th  * 

*8:00-8:20*
1 Whole English Muffins, ½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese  
_Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk_ 

*11:40*
¾ Cup Brown Rice,1 Can Tuna,Greenbeans w/ AminoAcid & JalpenoMustard
_Coffee w/ Sweetener & nondairy powdered milk _ 

*~3:00*
 6 Strawberries, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 5 Fish Oil 

*6:40-7:10 * 
2 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Shrimp, Okra, Cabbage w/ AminoAcid  (Made it a Soup!!!) 

*~9:20* 
Costco???s Salmon Burger, Broccoli, Lots Cabbage w/ ChileSauce (Homemade Stirfried!)

*Extra Drinks: * 
_~ 7:50 PM _ Cinnamon Tea Chai Bag w/ nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

Tomorrow's plan is to have cup coffee w. splenda & nondairy powdered milk and go to the gym for 20 minutes cardio on empty stomach.. 
30- 40 minutes after, eat my first meal, which I already prepared: yams, eggwhites and fish oil cap w. my vitamins and go to work


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

*Workout*

*Saturday August 28'th*

*Cardio:* 20 Minutes Elleptical 

*ABS*: *3* *Super-sets   * 
_Crunches with medicine ball
Push up holding on w DB  (similar to this) 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/WtPushup.html 
Standing Side ABS w/ 25 Plate_ (similar to this): 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Obliques/DBSideBend.html


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 28'th *  

*~ 5:45  * *Pre-Cardio*
Coffee w/ splenda & nondairy milk  

*~7:30 Post Cardio   * 
 4 oz. Yams, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Egg whites, 3 Fish Oil  

*10:30-10:40*
1 Peach, 1.5 Cup FF/LC Milk

*1:50*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Greenbeans w/ Mustard & Amino Acid
_Orange Chai Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*5:15*
 ¾ Cup Fiber One, ½  Scoop Whey, 1 tsp SF Syrup, Lots Cabbage  
_Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*9:30*
6 oz. Salmon


----------



## sara (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.kraft.com/art/FMI2004/100CaloriePack_WheatThMi.jpg

http://www.kraft.com/art/FMI2004/100CaloriePack_OreoThinCr.jpg

http://www.kraft.com/art/FMI2004/100CaloriePack_KraftCheNTCr.jpg

http://www.kraft.com/art/FMI2004/100CaloriePack_ChipAhTCr.jpg (looks the best)


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

we dont have those in Canada yet  I saw them in Maine though at Walmart. 

The chips Aho or Oreos look the sweetest!  you could have those on cheat day!! (just not one! ) 

everythings looking great! hows your weekend been?


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> we dont have those in Canada yet  I saw them in Maine though at Walmart.
> 
> The chips Aho or Oreos look the sweetest!  you could have those on cheat day!! (just not one! )
> 
> everythings looking great! hows your weekend been?



How many I need to eat for 1 meal? 
My weekend tiring.. work, lots home work and had to cook with mom for last night's dinner for almost 50 of her friends.. I was so tired at the gym this morning


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

*Training*

*Sunday August 29'th  * 

*Back*/*Biceps*/*Cycling* 

*Lat Cable Pulldown  * 30/15, 75/8, 75/7, 75/7

*Seated Cable Row  * (close grip) 30/15, 75/8, 75/7, 75/6

*DB Rows  * (one arm) 15/15, 30/8, 30/7, 30/7

*BB Shrugs  * 40/15, 80/10, 80/8, 80/8

*DB Rear Delt Flyes  * (laying on bench) 12.5/11, 12.5/9, 12.5/?? _I forgot to log it  _ 

*BB Curls  * 20/15, 40/9, 40/6, 40/6

*Seated Alternating DB Incline Curls  * 8/15, 17.5/9, 17.5/8, 17.5/6

*Cable Curls * 30/15, 50/8, 50/7, 50/6

*Cardio:* _~ 40 Minutes Cycling _ 

** Had no energy during my back excerises .. I guess I was still tired from last night.. cooking, and serving our friends all the food that mom & I made


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 29'th  * 

*7:40*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Grapefruit, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil   
_Plain Coffee _ 

*10:35 PWO & Cycling   * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:50-2:10*
4 oz. Yams, ¼ Cup Lentils, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Beans, 1 Fish Oil

*5:20  * 
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 2 FishOil 

*9:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil
_Cocoa w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk  _ 

*Extra Drinks: * 
_~ 3:30 _ Coffee w/ Splenda


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.calorie-count.com/calories/item/08360.html

This is the cereal I'll have for my refeed.. but the label on my box at home: lists 44 grams carbs , 10 sugar and 5 fiber (per 1 Cup)


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

Tomorrow my refeed day!! I'll be having 5 meals w. new carbs


----------



## carbchick (Aug 30, 2004)

have a good time sara. and don't forget to give us a blow by blow account of those new carbs


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Enjoy all the carbies!  That cereal sounds sweet! 

If you get those 100 calorie packs of oreos or cookies too you'll need at least a few  

Get lots of rest!


----------



## sara (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks girls  
The cereal is not bad comparing to other cereals with over 12 grams of sugar.. and its a brown sugar sweet.. 
some of the carbs will still be my normal carbs, but I will eat more of it


----------



## sara (Aug 30, 2004)

I dunno after my first meal this morning (cheat meal) I felt very sick and had to go back to sleep for a little while before going to school  
I think is because I shocked my tummy with all the crazy food I had early in the morning.. I drove to school half asleep on the freeway.. not sure what happend to me after I ate the first meal   

*~ 7:00 (wasn't planned like that) * 
Cereal
Some Mom???s pastries (3-4 kinds) 
Ice cream 
Cashews
1 Low Fat Low Carb Yogurt (12P) 
Some Halava (Tahini & pistachio & sugar) 
½ Donut 
½ Plum 
Coffee 


*12:30 * 
Lots Green Grapes 
Coffee w/ hazel nut creamer cream 

*5:00*
3 Slices Ezekiel Bread
FF Cream Cheese w/ Tomato 
1 Plum  

*6:30*
1 Very Mini pretzel bag 
1 Nectarine 
Geni Soy Protein 

*8:00 * 
1 Serving size Cinnamon sugar wheat crisps Bag  

*9:20 * 
1 Low Carb Yogurt 
Halava 
1 Small Baklava 
Cashews & some Almond butter 
½ Slice Bread


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Ice cream at 7am?


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh...I like the cheat though


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill, I guess we all learn from our mistakes.. having a crazy cheat meal like that made me very sleepy!! I didn't know how I made it to school with all the traffic and half asleep.. my eyes were shutting


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

*Workout*

*Tuesday August 31'st *  

*Chest/Triceps/Cardio*

*Flat DB Chest Press  * 12.5/15, 25/10, 27.5/7, 27.5/4

*Seated DB Incline Chest Press  * 12.55/15, 25/11, 27.5/6, 27.5/5

*DB Decline Chest Flyes  * 10/15, 20/7, 207/, 20/6

*Cable Cross-overs  * 10/15, 20/8, 20/7, 20/?? _forgot to log it_!

*Seated Dip Machine  * 75/15, 150/11, 150/9, 150/9

_*Cable Pushdown * _ 30/15, 50/11, 60/7, 60/6

*Seated DB Triceps Extensions  * 10/15, 20/8, 20/8, 20/7

*BW Bench Dip   * BW/15, _added 10 lbs. Plate-->  _ 12, 12, 10

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Is it true that it would be better to avoid fruits on refeeds and have other Hi GI carbs instead?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Holy crap, nice dips!


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy crap, nice dips!


Hi Jake   
Which dips you talking about? Seated Dip machine or the BW ?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Both are awesome.  You should try and add a 25lb plate to the bw dips next time.  I bet you have killer triceps


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Both are awesome.  You should try and add a 25lb plate to the bw dips next time.  I bet you have killer triceps




Me? killer triceps?   
I was planing to add 25 lbs plate next time  
I love BW bench pushdown!!!!!!

The seated dip machine seems very easy and I think because I'm doing it wrong


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Dont roll your eyes at me!  Post a pic and prove me wrong 

Dont know about the seated triceps.  When I used to do them, I would never sit on the machine.. I would do it backwards(with the back pad on my chest and my knees on the foot pad) if that makes sence.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, even ask Jodi and she'll tell you I have no triceps   
I've been getting some good comments from people at the gym lately though.. 

I'll try to do the seated dip machine backwards next time.. with less weight  
I'm short though, it might be difficult


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey.. this sounds yummy for a refeed meal  
http://www.baskinrobbins.com/about/nutrition/Product.aspx?Category=The Lighter Side&id=1503


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Why not regular ice cream?


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Refeeds, you should avoid fats


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

*Meals*

*August 31'st  * 

*6:00  * 
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites
_Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*9:30  * *PWO& Cardio*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:15*
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey 

*3:20*
½ Grapefruit, 2 oz. Chicken, Lots Broccoli, Cabbage 

*6:40  * 
½ Cup Egg whites, 1 Egg white,1 Slice FF Cheese, Spinach,Tomato, Lots Onions, 5 Fish Oil 
Cocoa w/ Stevia & nondairy powdered milk 

*9:40  * 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:* 
_~11:20 AM_ Black Tea w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Is it true that it would be better to avoid fruits on refeeds and have other Hi GI carbs instead?


Yes its true but it doesn't matter much for you Sara.  You are trying to build muscle.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Well, even ask Jodi and she'll tell you I have no triceps
> I've been getting some good comments from people at the gym lately though..
> 
> I'll try to do the seated dip machine backwards next time.. with less weight
> I'm short though, it might be difficult


Your triceps will grow, don't worry.

Jake, the dips she is doing is not the kind that you and I do.  What she is doing is like a seated position with her arms on the bench and then dipping down.  She puts a plate on her lap.  Don't get me wrong, she is doing fantastic with these and soon she should start doing full Bodyweight dips.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes its true but it doesn't matter much for you Sara.  You are trying to build muscle.



Hey Jodi  Would I avoid the fats on refeed or it doesn't matter too?


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your triceps will grow, don't worry.
> 
> Jake, the dips she is doing is not the kind that you and I do.  What she is doing is like a seated position with her arms on the bench and then dipping down.  She puts a plate on her lap.  Don't get me wrong, she is doing fantastic with these and soon she should start doing full Bodyweight dips.



 My arms on one bench and my feet on another bench


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/WtBenchDip.html


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Ahh.. Ok, I see now.  Thanks for the clarification Jodi


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi, if Fish oil helps burn more fat during workout.. should I take more fish oil in the morning than throughout the day?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

It helps you burn fat in general, not during workouts.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh, so  I don't have to worry taking fish oil with my pre workout meal (breakfast) 

Is it ok to use 1 container of low carb/low fat yogurt and mix it with some whey protein for a quick meal/snack at work?? 
Per contaier: 12 Protein, 1.5 F, I think 3-4 Sugar 
its made by Kroger's from Fry's


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, that's fine so long as you are still getting in plenty of complex carbs.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

And I'll make sure that will be my only calcium source of the day in addition to cottage cheese


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

How much calcium and magnesium are you taking now Sara?

Also, where are the measurements?


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How much calcium and magnesium are you taking now Sara?
> 
> Also, where are the measurements?



Jodi, I'm taking in 2 Calcium pills &  3 Magnesium 

check PM


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Good Night!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, I'm taking in 2 Calcium pills &  3 Magnesium
> 
> check PM


I want milligrams Sara


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.vitamin.com/ProductDatabase/prd_prod.asp?productid=56
http://www.drugstore.com/qxp17276_333181_sespider/citracal/calcium_citrate_plus_d_coated_caplets.htm

750 MG Magnesium, 630 MG Calcium


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

Are Roasted Peas , pretzels and rice crisps chips good for refeeds.. since they high in GI?


----------



## carbchick (Sep 1, 2004)

hnmm that was an interesting breakfast.   what was your strategy there? maybe to shock the body into thinking it was ingesting minus calories by eating when it wasn't properly awake?   
I would think the pretzels and rice crisps would be good refeed foods.
however for a cheat, isn't it more about eating the foods you really really LIKE? you know, for Kicks?


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> hnmm that was an interesting breakfast.   what was your strategy there? maybe to shock the body into thinking it was ingesting minus calories by eating when it wasn't properly awake?
> I would think the pretzels and rice crisps would be good refeed foods.
> however for a cheat, isn't it more about eating the foods you really really LIKE? you know, for Kicks?



Yes! I think that what made me sleepy while driving to school... the food that shocked my body  
I like pretzels!! especially the honey mustard flavored and the PB pretzels..
never tried the rice crisps apple cinnamon flavor, which I bought for the my future refeed 
Anyone seen Roasted Garbanzo beans? I seen the Roasted Peas.. just like wasabi


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Good Morning everyone! 
Today will be another long day for me  but thats ok. it will keep me busy


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi, can you help me with a new workout plan?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

pretzels, rice cakes, etc are great for refeeds! low fat high carb!  
never tried roasted peas  

Hope your day isnt that long for you!


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Jen  
Roasted Peas are so yummy and low in fat!!!  
I bet they very high in GI, which I really need for refeeds


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

went and bougth a PB Banana Trioplex bar for my next refeed  over 400 Cals in this bar!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

*Meals*

*Wednesday Sept 1'st  * 

*7:50  * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Egg whites, 1 Egg white, 1 Slice FF Cheese
_Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 

*10:50  * 
½ Cup Oats, 1 Egg white, ½ Scoop Whey 

*2:00*
6 Large Strawberries, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*5:00*
1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra, Tomatoes w/ Organic Mustard, 2 Fish Oil

*8:10* 
Salmon Burger, Lots Steamed Cabbage, ½ Onion w/ little FF Organic Caesar Dressing & Tomato Chile paste 

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 12:50 _ Coffee w/ sweetener 
_~ 5:30 _ Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk & splenda


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Okra yuk!


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi sara  Do you make your own salmon burgers ( and how) or do you just buy them ready-made?


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey dalila.. How are you doing? 
I buy the salmon burgers from costco.. they very high in sodium  
23 Protein, 0 Carbs, 10 Fat


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey sara, I am alright, yesterday was my leg day so today I've been feeling my back for any signs of damage ( quite paranoidly LOL).

Well you don't eat salmon burgers that often, do you? On the same note, I was wondering, if I boil the heck out of sausages, will I get rid of most fats and sodium, what do you think?


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey sara, I am alright, yesterday was my leg day so today I've been feeling my back for any signs of damage ( quite paranoidly LOL).
> 
> Well you don't eat salmon burgers that often, do you? On the same note, I was wondering, if I boil the heck out of sausages, will I get rid of most fats and sodium, what do you think?



I'm sorry to hear about your back  .. you need to take care of yourself girli!!

I eat salmon burgers on the days that I don't eat meat..  X 3 a week and sometimes I replace them with Real Salmon

boiling sausges.. I think you would still keep the fat, I don't know about the sodium  
Grilling the sausges would be better to get rid of the fats


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

Went to the gym this morning, did my normal Thursday's workout.. but didn't feel like doing 45 minutes cycling class  Idid 20 minutes on elleptical instead


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

*Workout*

*Thursday Sept 2'nd  * 

*Shoulders/Cardio/ABS * 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 10/15, 20/10, 20/8, 20/7

*EZ Bar Upright Row  * 20/15, 45/9, 45/8, 45/7

*(Super-Sets)*
*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 17.5/10, 17.5/10, 17.5/7
*Seated DB Rear Lateral Raise  * 12.5/10, 12.5/8, 12.5/7

*Standing DB Front Raise  * 8/15, 15/8, 15/10, 15/8

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes Elleptical_

*ABS*: 
4 Sets  _*Weighted Crunch Machine * _ 

(*3 Super-Sets*)
_*Incline Crunches with 8 lbs medince Ball  * _ (3 sets)
_*Side Bend with 25 lbs Plate * _ (3 sets)


----------



## carbchick (Sep 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Okra yuk!



okra yum!
steamed?
it is a carb vegetable isn't it sara?


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> okra yum!
> steamed?
> it is a carb vegetable isn't it sara?



I buy the Frozen Okra .. but we have organic Okra in our backyard that dad is taking care of   
I don't count the from the Okra 

I usually microwave the okra and mix it with my tuna like a salad  
or with veggies soup


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi, I'm thinking of doing cycling class next sunday morning on an empty stomach.. 
I've done 20 minutes cardio on an empty stomach before and I was ok.. would 45 minutes cycling class still be ok on an empty sotmach? well, just coffee?


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

How are you doing?


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 2'nd  * 

*6:30  * 
¾  Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2  Egg whites
_Coffee_ 

*9:15  * *PWO & Cardio*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
4 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Pork, 2 Egg whites, Green Beans  

*3:00  * 
1 Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*6:00  * 
½ Grapefruit,1 Slice FF Cheese, 1/3 Cup Eggwhites, Broccoli,Green onions , 2 FishOil 

*9:00  * 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Lots Cabbage w/ little dried Mint leafs & Mustard  5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks: * 
_~ 11:30_ Coffee w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 6:30 _ Cocoa w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, can you help me with a new workout plan?


Send me an email with your current workouts.  I don't need weights, just the workout itself.  We need to get some legs in there too so you will be going to the gym 4 days a week for weight training.


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi, Legs workout? I still have to hold off on leg workouts.. 
I'll PM you with my workouts soon  
Can I do cycling on an empty stomach (only coffee) ?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Why?  Your injury was over a year ago.  You should be doing legs now.

Send me an email, not a PM please and yes that is fine on the cycling.


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

I have to wait for a little while


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Why?  You can email me if you want to explain but it doesnt make sense


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  
did you get my email?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

I got your email with the workout, that's it.


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

I sent you another email 10 minutes ago


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 3'rd*

_~* 7:30* _ _Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk _ 
*8:20*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Egg White, 2 Egg whites

*11:20*
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra w/ Amino Acid  
_Coffee w/ splenda & nondairy milk _ 

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*7:00*
4 oz. Salmon, Lots Broccoli,Onions,Tomato w/ AminoAcid & Organic Mustard  

*9:10  * 
¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 Fish Oil  
_Cocoa powder w/ nondairy powdered milk _


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

I really don't like friday's meals since I'm working all day and just get 1 hr. lunch brake and no other brakes  

Jodi, Is it ok to toast the Ezekiel Bread in a toaster or would that make it less nutritious? 

Tomorrow.. I'm planing on going to the gym early 6:00 am weight train (Back/Biceps) and 20 minutes cardio  before work


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, Is it ok to toast the Ezekiel Bread in a toaster or would that make it less nutritious?


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2004)

Jill, the Ezekiel bread is Multi grain, sprouted.. I like to burn/toast  the bread a little so it can be crispy, just wondering if that makes the bread wothless to eat


----------



## carbchick (Sep 3, 2004)

I would think it just adds a little carbon.   improves the taste and may improve the digestibility? we used to give carbon tabs to our dog to help with his, you know, movements -- but it made him


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I really don't like friday's meals since I'm working all day and just get 1 hr. lunch brake and no other brakes
> 
> Jodi, Is it ok to toast the Ezekiel Bread in a toaster or would that make it less nutritious?
> 
> Tomorrow.. I'm planing on going to the gym early 6:00 am weight train (Back/Biceps) and 20 minutes cardio  before work


What have I told you about overthinking stuff?  Please stop being so anal Sara.


----------



## sara (Sep 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What have I told you about overthinking stuff?  Please stop being so anal Sara.



Ok


----------



## sara (Sep 4, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Sept 4'th *  

*Back/Biceps/Cardio*

*Lat Pulldown  * 30/15, 75/8, 75/8, 75/7

*One Arm DB Row  * 15/15, 30/8, 30/8, 30/7

*Seated Cable Row  * (_Close Grip_) 30/15, 75/7m 75/6, 75/7

*EZ Bar Shrugs  * 40/15, 80/11, 80/11, 80/9

*DB Delt Flyes  * (_laying on bench_) 12.5/7, 10/11, 12.5/8, 12.5/6

*BB Curls* 20/15, 40/9, 40/7, 40/6

*Seated Alternating Incline DB Curls  * 8/15, 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/7

*Cable Curls  * (Rope) 30/15, 50/12, 60/6, 60/6

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 4, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 4'th *  

*5:20  * 
½ Cup Oats, 5 Strawberries , ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites 
_Plain Coffee _ 

*8:15 PWO & Cardio   * 
¾  Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*~11:20- 11:50 * _took me 30 minutes to finish it_
1 Container Low Carb Yogurt, ½ Scoop Whey

*2:45*
¾ Cup Lentils, ½ Cup Egg whites, ¾ Cup Okra 

*6:15* 
Salmon Burger, Green Beans, Green Onions 

*~9:40*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:* 
_~ 4:00 _ Coffee w/ sweetener & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## carbchick (Sep 5, 2004)

Sara is this a new training program put together by Jodi?


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Sara, nice strong arms there! 

But what's this with waking up at 5.20am on a saturday?? Now I fell even more like a slob! hehe!


----------



## sara (Sep 5, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> Sara is this a new training program put together by Jodi?



Its still the same training program.. I will be getting some help from Jodi soon though


----------



## sara (Sep 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara, nice strong arms there!
> 
> But what's this with waking up at 5.20am on a saturday?? Now I fell even more like a slob! hehe!



Saturday I woke up 5 am and had to be at the gym before going to work.. 
I think Im going to do this every saturday before work and have sunday as cycling/ABS day on empty stomach


----------



## sara (Sep 5, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Sept 5'th *  

*Cardio/ABS  * 

*Cycling*: ~ _40 Minutes _ 

*ABS*: _Incline Crunches _ 50 reps w/ 8 lbs. medicne ball 
_Side ABS _ ( w. 25 lbs. plate) (2 sets)


----------



## sara (Sep 5, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 5'th  * 

[B_]~ 8:30 _ [/B]  
Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 

*10:45 Post Cardio & ABS   * 
¾ Cup Oats, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Egg whites  

*1:45*
¾ Cup Brown Rice,  3 oz. Chicken, Red Pepper, Green Onions 

*4:45*
2 Slices Bread, 4 oz. Pork, Tomatoes,Cucumbers w. OrganicMustard  

*7:45*
6 Strawberries , 1.5 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil  

*10:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 5 Fish Oil


----------



## carbchick (Sep 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *ABS*: _Incline Crunches _ 50 reps w/ 8 lbs. medicne ball
> _Side ABS _ ( w. 25 lbs. plate) (2 sets)



ouch. Is that medicine ball behind the head? you must have some strong abs.


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> ouch. Is that medicine ball behind the head? you must have some strong abs.



No, my friend would holds the ball and I have to pick it from his hand and crunch with it and take it up again


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Things are looking great Sara!  how have you been feeling in regards to the diet changes? 

Hows your long weekend been?


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

my weekend great Jen  thanks for asking 
just my cheat meal was bad  ate lots of junk food where my tummy hurts alot now


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Sara..............Where are you?


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Jodi, Good Morning  
I'm here.. just been very busy to be online and post
I got your email 
Thanks


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

I will post yesturday's meals & workouts later today


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Why so busy?  Been "going out"?


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes Jake, you know I've been partyin


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

*Yesturday's Workout*

*Tuesday Sept 7'th  * 

*Chest/Triceps/Cardio  * 

*Flat DB Chest Press  * 12.5/15, 25/11, 27.5/7, 27.5/6

*Seated Incline DB Flyes  * 15/15, 27.5/6, 27.5/5, 25/6

*DB Decline Flyes  * 10/12, 20/10, 20/9, 20/8

*Cable Cross-overs  * 10/15, 20/12, 25/6, 25/6

*Seated Dip Machine  * 75/15, 150/10, 150/7, 150/6

*Cable Pushdown  * 30/15, 60/8, 60/6, 60/6

*Seated DB Extensions  * 10/15, 20/11, 22.5/6, 22.5/6

*Bench Dip  * BW/20, 10/12, 10/11, 10/10  *<---- used 10 lbs. plate*

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

*Yesturday's Meals*

*Sept 7'th  * 

*6:30*
1/2 Cup Eggwhites, 1 Eggwhite, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Cucumber,2 FishOil 
_Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk _ 

*9:50 PWO & Cardio   * 
1.5 Scoop Whey, 2 Fish Oil 

*12:30  * 
3 oz. Chicken,Tomato, Cucumber, Lettuce w/ AminoAcid & ACV,2 FishOil 

*4:00  * 
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1/2 Scoop Whey, 2 Fish Oil 

*9:30  * 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks: * 
_~ 1:20 _ Coffee w. Splenda
_~ 5:00 _ Coffee w. Splenda 

* *Had 13 Fish Oil Caps  * *


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 8'th  * 

*7:40  * 
½ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites w/ Cinnamon, 1 Fish Oil 

*10:50*
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread, 1 Slice FF Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey 

*1:30*
3 oz. Yams, 1 Can Tuna, Lettuce, Cucumbers w/ ACV, 1 Fish Oil 

*4:50*
5 Large Strawberries, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*7:30  * 
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ~ 1/4 Cup Home Made Salsa, Lots Veggies : (Red Pepper, Cabbage, Cucumbers, Lettuce),4 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:* 
_~ 8:20_- Black Tea w/ splenda & nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 2:20_- Coffee w/ Sweetener 
_~ 6:30_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Didn't have great energy today.. I hope I'll have good energy for cycling class tomorrow morning
Planing on doing cycling class tomorrow morning on empty stomach and
after work, go back to the gym and do shoulders workout


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

I thought that you were gonna use a 25lb plate..


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

No going low calorie after a cheat day   That defeats the purpose!  Will you please stop thinking that cheats are bad? 

If you don't want to cheat then we can increase your calories, take your pick.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Jake, I was going to use the 25 plate, but I couldnt place the plate on my tummy properly.. next time I'll ask someone to help me and see if I can do it with 25 lbs.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No going low calorie after a cheat day   That defeats the purpose!  Will you please stop thinking that cheats are bad?
> 
> If you don't want to cheat then we can increase your calories, take your pick.



Jodi, my cheat day was a binge day for me  
If I don't want to have a big cheat day.. can I have two mini cheat days per week instead once a week big cheat?

Like, can I allow myself protein bars 2 times a week with some other source  of high carb?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Put it on your lap.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Didn't fit


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Was it too big?  You must be tiny


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi, do you think I should do my shoulders workout before cycling class tomorrow? or do shoulders workout after work?

If I do shoulders workout before cycling tomorrow morning that means I have to eat before going to the gym.. If I just do cycling in the morning I can go on an empty stomach and that will help more with fat loss.. what you think?


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Was it too big?  You must be tiny


I always use the 25 lbs plate for side ABS workout.. its not heavy or anything
It was just not staying perfect on my lap


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, my cheat day was a binge day for me
> If I don't want to have a big cheat day.. can I have two mini cheat days per week instead once a week big cheat?
> 
> Like, can I allow myself protein bars 2 times a week with some other source  of high carb?


No and No.  

The purpose of 1 day is to refill glycogen and raise leptin.  You can't do this with 2 mini-refeeds unless you really pack in the food which I know you can't do.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, do you think I should do my shoulders workout before cycling class tomorrow? or do shoulders workout after work?
> 
> If I do shoulders workout before cycling tomorrow morning that means I have to eat before going to the gym.. If I just do cycling in the morning I can go on an empty stomach and that will help more with fat loss.. what you think?


Do your workout before your cycling class.  I see no reason for you to be doing AM cardio on an empty stomach.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No and No.
> 
> The purpose of 1 day is to refill glycogen and raise leptin.  You can't do this with 2 mini-refeeds unless you really pack in the food which I know you can't do.



Ok.. I'll have to stick to my 1 day refeed and learn how to refeed and not binge


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do your workout before your cycling class.  I see no reason for you to be doing AM cardio on an empty stomach.


Yes, I normally workout before cycling class or my 20 minutes cardio

What you think if I did cycling on an empty stomach tomorrow morning and then do shoulders workout while eating my first meal?

1 hr. cycling on an empty stomach 
Post cycling & while doing shoulders workout (which is ~ 30-40 minutes): 3/4 Cup Oats, 1.5 Scoop Whey


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

No - not enough time.  You need to let your food digest about 30-45 mins. before you workout.

I don't feel that cardio on an empty stomach is benefitting you at all.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't feel that cardio on an empty stomach is benefitting you at all.


Why not?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

Because your primary goal is to build muscle not fat loss.  You are tiny and don't have much fat to lose.  As you build muscle you will naturally lean out.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Because your primary goal is to build muscle not fat loss.  You are tiny and don't have much fat to lose.  As you build muscle you will naturally lean out.



Ok  I will do shoulders before cycling tomorrow and eat Breakfast!!! 
Maybe just sundays I'll do cycling on an empty stomach since sundays no weight training for me.. 

Jodi, what you think if I start doing a Push day workout routine and pull day ??


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

If you would prefer I can put together push/pull

How about on Sunday you eat breakfast, wait a little while then go do cardio   I don't want you losing any muscle.


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you would prefer I can put together push/pull
> 
> How about on Sunday you eat breakfast, wait a little while then go do cardio   I don't want you losing any muscle.



Yes! push/pull routine sounds good to me  

Sunday cycling class starts 9:30 am.. I can eat ~8:00 am


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi, what you think of the whey protein that already contain carbs.. 15-30 grams carbs that is not sugar? can that be used a meal replacment for work? or am I better off with LC Milk and my regular whey?


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

what would be the best Pre-Cardio Breakfast meal?  carbs from oats, breads or fruit carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

What are the ingredients in that protein

2nd question - carbs from oats.


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What are the ingredients in that protein
> *I don't know the ingredients of the protein.. I will check it out and let you know  *
> 2nd question - carbs from oats.


*carbs from oats, Yams, Sweetpotato and Brown rice always the best choice for pre and post workout/cardio? 
and the breads, lentils, fruit can be used for the other meals?*


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Not necessarily.  PWO is different and you can have whichever carb you choose from that list.


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

You saying I can have sprouted bread PWO?


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Sept 9'th  * 

*Shoulders/Cardio  * 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 10/15, 20/10, 20/7, 20/6

*EZ Bar Upright Row  * 20/15, 45/9, 45/8, 45/7

*(Super-Sets)*
*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 15/12, 15/11, 17.5/7, 17.5/6
*Seated DB Lateral Raise  * 12.5/11, 12.5/11, 12.5/7, 12.5/7

*DB Front Raise  * 8/15, 15/11, 15/9, 15/9

*Cardio*:~ 35 Minutes Cycling 

** Also did some ABS Crunches before cycling **


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> You saying I can have sprouted bread PWO?


Yes


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

I probably misunderstood you when we met.. I thought you said I need to have carbs from oats, rice or sweet potato for my PWO Meal.. 
Because at first I've been having the English Muffins or other carbs for my pre-workout meal and Brown rice at all times for PWO meal


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

Just eat carbs PWO - It doesn't matter which one.


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

As long as my pre-workout meal is oats, rice or yams.. I should be ok with any carbs Post workout except skip the fruits


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

What's in it?
Supplement Facts:
*Amount Per Serving:*
Calories: 270
  Calories from Fat: 25
Total Fat: 3g
  Saturated Fat: 1g
Sodium: 350mg
Total Carbohydrates: 23g
  Dietary Fiber: 3g
  Sugars: 3g
Protein: 42g
Calcium: 50%

*Ingredients:*
MyoPro® (unique blend of whey-protein concentrate from specially filtered and ion-exchanged whey protein, calcium caseinate, milk-protein isolate, taurine, L-glutamine, sodium caseinate, egg albumin, and alpha-ketoglutaric acid [AKG]), calcium caseinate, corn syrup solids, maltodextrin, cocoa, oat fiber, vitamin and mineral blend (dipotassium phosphate, potassium chloride, magnesium oxide, choline bitartrate, disodium, phosphate, beta carotene, dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate, potassium citrate, ascorbic acid, ferrouse fumarate, manganese gluconate, biotin, tricalcium phosphate, niacinamide, zinc oxide, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin a palmitate, copper sulfate, chromium citrate, cyanacobalamin, selenium amino acid chelate, molybdenum amino acid, chelate, folic acid, pryidoxine, hdrochloride, riboflavin, thiamine, hydrochloride and potassium iodide, sunflower oil, natural and artificial flavors, salt, sucralose, mono and diglycerides, medium chain tryglycerides and soy lecithin.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/eas/myoplexnew.html


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 9'th  * 

*6:30*
½ Cup Oats, 5 Large Strawberries,½ Cup Eggwhites,2 Eggwhites
_Plain Coffee _ 

*9:30 PWO&Cycling   * 
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
3 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken, ¾ Cup Okra 

*3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*6:00*
½ Cup Lentils, ~1 oz. Pork, ~1 oz. Chicken, Green onions, Red pepper

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 5 Fish Oil  

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 6:40_Cocoa w/ splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Sara  ... I like lentils, and you've just reminded me I haven't had them in a while! Well that's gonna be it this weekend then. 

Do you just down a protein shake with some brown rice in it??? It doesn't sound very delish to me !


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Sara  ... I like lentils, and you've just reminded me I haven't had them in a while! Well that's gonna be it this weekend then.
> 
> Do you just down a protein shake with some brown rice in it??? It doesn't sound very delish to me !



Hey dalila .. How are you doing? 
Yes! I love lentils! I made lentils soup today mixed veggies & chicken, pork w. some seasonings 
sometimes I make lentils pancakes with egg whites and FF cheese!

I used to mix the whey with the Brown Rice, now I just eat the rice seperatly


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2004)

Been eating lentils alot lately.. I might change and start eating some other beans/lugmes.. chickpeas or kidney beans


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 10'th* 

*8:20*
½ Cup Oats, 5 Large Strawberries, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, ½ Scoop Whey  

*11:30*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra w/ Amino Acid 

*~2:50*
1.5 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*6:45*
Salmon Burger Steamed w. Cabbage, Redpepper, Greenonions, Garlic & Organic Mustard 

Extra Drinks: 
_~ 7:30 AM_ Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 11:10 AM_ Coffee w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

only  meals today.. going to bed early tonight since I'll be waking up very early tomorrow morning for the gym then work


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

Jodi, would a piece of fruit and protein be ok for pre-cycling morning breakfast?
and post cycling would be 3/4 cup oats w. egg whites


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> only  meals today.. going to bed early tonight since I'll be waking up very early tomorrow morning for the gym then work



Noo... who am I 'spose to chat with


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Noo... who am I 'spose to chat with



I'm here now


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

I see!  hihi


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)

Been a long day


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Sept 11'th  * 

*Back/Biceps/Cardio*

_*Lat Cable Pulldown * _ 30/15, 75/11, 75/8, 75/7

_*Close Grip Seated Cable Row * _ 30/15, 75/9, 75/8, 75/6

_*One Arm DB Row * _ 15/15, 30/8, 30/8, 30/7

_*BB Shrugs * _ 40/15, 8/11, 80/9, 80/9

_*DB Delt Flyes (laying on bench*_) 10/15, 12.5/8, 12.5/10, 12.5/10

_*BB Curls * _ 20/15, 40/9, 40/6, 40/6

_*Seated DB Alternating Incline Curls * _ 8/15, 17.5/8, 17.5/9, 17.5/7

_*Cable Curls * _ 30/15, 60/8, 60/7, 60/6

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 11'th *  

*5:20  * 
½ Cup Oats, 5 Large Strawberries,½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites 

*8:00**PWO & Cardio*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*~11:00*
1 Low Carb Yogurt, ½ Scoop Whey 

*2:15*
2 Slices Bread, ¼ Cup Tuna, Broccoli w/ Organic Mustard  

*5:30*
Salmon burger, Green Beans, Green Onions, Red Pepper  

*~8:45*
Cottage cheese, Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil 

*Drinks*: 
~ _5:30 _ AM Plain Coffee
~ _2:50 _ PM Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~ _5:50 _ PM Decaf Black Tea w/ Splenda


----------



## sara (Sep 11, 2004)

Bought some FF Rice Cakes for my refeed day


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2004)

*Meals & Workout*

*Sunday Sept 12'th  * 

*7:20*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Eggwhites, ½ Scoop Whey, 2 Fish Oil

*10:50**Post Cardio*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, 2 Eggwhites, ½ Scoop Whey 

*1:40*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Tuna,Red Pepper, Cucumber,2 FishOil

~*5:00*
2 Slices Bread, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Cucumbers w/ Organic Mustard, 1 Fish Oil  

*~9:00*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, Onions, 5 Fish Oil

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 7:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~ 2:00 PM_- Tea w/ Splenda 
~_ 5:30 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda 

*Today's Workout*:  _~ 45 Minutes Cycling Class _ _ABS Crunches on machine & Side ABS w/ 25 lbs. plate _


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2004)

Tomorrow's refeed meals will be planned with my own food


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Sara, has your weight / measurements gone down since starting Jodi's plan?

Everything looks great as usual. Enjoy your refeed!


----------



## sara (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Jill, Thanks for stopping by  
my waist measurement did go down for a week, since my old jeans fits me good and I don't know what happend after my last cheat day (last Monday) it ruined everything 
I will measure this weekend and let you know


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Sara, you are not *really * on a cutting diet you are on a lifestyle plan so please stop being concerned about losing bodyfat.  You are trying to build muscle so your waist isn't going to go down too much but it will slowly over time.  

I'll be working on your training this week.  last week was hell for me.


----------



## sara (Sep 13, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  
I got it  
How are you doing this morning? 

was my post cardio meal from yesturday good with the milk?


----------



## sara (Sep 13, 2004)

I know I'm not on a cutting diet.. but I still like to follow a clean and effective  plan


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

*Yesturday's Refeed*

*Sept 13'th  * 

*7:45*
4 FF Rice Cakes 
2 TBSP FF Cream Cheese/ SF Syrup 
1 Plum 
Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 

*11:00  * 
1 Sprouted Bagel 
PB 
http://www.frenchmeadowbakery.com/NutEzBag.htm

*~2:00*
1 Mini Detour Bar
1/2 Cup Oriental FF Rice Crisps 

~ *3:30*
Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk & splenda 

*5:00*
1 Apple 
1 Contaier Low Carb Yogurt 
1/2 Cup FF Oriental Rice Crisps 

*6:00 (wasn't planned for my refeed*) 
1 Small Bag Nutter Butter Bites 
2 Large Grandma's Cookies 
1 Can Protein Shake 

*~9:30 (wasn't planned) * 
Some Whole Wheat Bread (~ 1.5 Piece) 
1 Low Carb Yogurt w/ little cereal 
Some Cashews
1 Baklava
Bite of Donut & Home made cake, 1 Chocolate chip cookie 

Tummy didn't hurt comparing to other cheats.. I knew when to stop, I'm just not happy because my cravings opened after 5:00 pm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

boo


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> boo


 

How are you doing girly?


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Sept 14'th  * 

_I had one more workout with a trainer and I used it today, I will add few of the routines into my workout now till I get a new workout plan from Jodi   _ 

Incline DB Press  X3
Push up  w. twist X3
Cable Cross Free X3
One Arm Cable Row X3
One Arm Cable Low Row X3
Rev Cable Flye X3 _Superset with_: 
Cable Biceps to Ears X3
BW Dips X1 

*Supers-sets*
DB Shoulder Press X3
DB L- Lateral Raise X3
DB Up-right Row X3

DB Hell Side 1
Over Head Rope X3
Tricep press X3
Incline Bicep Curl X3
Cable Bicep Curl X3
Preacher Single Biceps Curls X3

AB Bench X20 reps
Boxing ABS x16 reps

*Cardio*: _~40 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 14'th  * 

*5:30*
½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 5 Fish Oil 

*9:30 PWO&Cycling*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:20*
¾ Cup Lentils, 3oz. Chicken, Cucumbers 

*4:00*
3 oz. Chicken, Lots Broccoli,Red Pepper,Garlic w/ AminoAcid, 2 FishOil 

~*8:20*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, 3 Fish Oil 

_*Extra Drinks*_:  
~_5:30 AM-_ Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~_ 6:00 PM_- Tea w/ Splenda


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Sara


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Sara



 whats going on?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Just getting things ready to leave work.  What else is new 

How have you been?  Give your marketing teacher hell yet?


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2004)

My family had late dinner tonight stuffed chicken with uncle ben's rice mixed with peas and carrots and cheese cake.. they asked me again to come down and eat with them.. I just didn't answer


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2004)

Woke up this morning with my back and forearms sore.. I guess from yesturday's workout


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 15'th* 

*7:30*
½  Cup Oats, 1/3 Cup Egg whites, 1 Egg white, ½ Scoop Whey 

*10:50*
1/3 Cup Blueberries, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*2:00*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Red Pepper

*5:00*
½ Cup Lentils, 3 oz Shrimp, Red Pepper, Broccoli, Garlic, 2 Fish Oil 

*~8:20*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli,  5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks*: 
~_ 7:30 AM _ Plain Coffee 
~_ 2:30 PM _ Coffee w/ sweetener 
~_8:30 PM _ Green Tea w/ Stevia


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Sept 16'th* 

*Pull Day  * 

*Cable Puldowns  * 75/12, 75/10, 75/8

*DB 1 Arm Bent over Rows  * 30/10, 30/8, 30/8

*BB Shrugs  * 80/12, 80/9, 80/10

*BB Curls  * 40/10, 40/9

*Cable Curls  * 60/9, 60/7

*DB Curls  * 17.5/10, 17.5/7

*ABS*: 
_Decline Crunch w/ medicne ball _ (3 sets) 
_Standing Cable Crunch _ ( 3 sets) <---- *first time doing this  * 

*Cardio*:_ ~ 30 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *BB Curls  * 40/10, 40/9
> 
> *Cable Curls  * 60/9, 60/7
> 
> *DB Curls  * 17.5/10, 17.5/7



Jodi, I don't know.. but I felt like I didn't do enough biceps


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi, is squash to be counted with carbs like counting eggplants?


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 16'th *  

*6:30*
½ Cup Oats,¾ Cup Eggwhites,SF Syrup & Cinnamon,1 FishOil 

*9:30  * *PWO&Cycling*
4 oz. Yams, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Pepper 

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey,  4 Fish Oil 

*~6:10*
½ Cup Lentils,  4 Egg whites, ¾ Cup Okra, Red Pepper, Garlic 

~*9:20*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil    

*Extra Drinks*: 
~_ 6:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
~ _6:30 PM- _ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

Seeing you are doing biceps twice per week that is plenty.

Unless its summer squash then yes you need to count it like carbs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, is squash to be counted with carbs like counting eggplants?




What do you mean?  Squash is a complex carb that I count like sweet potato or rice.  Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Seeing you are doing biceps twice per week that is plenty.
> 
> Unless its summer squash then yes you need to count it like carbs.




What do you count summer squash as?


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not sure which squash is the summer squash where I don't need to count its carbs


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

It's yellow and looks like zuccini.


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

*Summer Squash Photo*

http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0027-0402-1908-3737.html

 I think we have the green one ..so the carbs would not be counted?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

The yellow one is summer squash and the green one is zuccini.  Both are counted as veggies so no need to count the carbs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Ahh counted as veggies.. thats what I was wondering thanks.

Hi Sara   How ya doing?


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

cool! I told my mom to buy some of the green ones from sprouts and I can make some stirfried veggies... red pepper, broccoli, squash/zucchini and garlic (without oil)


----------



## sara (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Jake.. I'm doing ok  
tired from work and stressed from school


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

Good Morning  
I have a question as usual  
after having PWO and cardio meal .. can I have coffee? or is that going to  slow any process of building muscles?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm not answering that.


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not answering that.


Jodi, I just want to know, because saturdays after working out very early in the morning and then going to work, I feel little with no energy and wondering if coffee is ok after workout


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

I am not answering this questions because after all this time Sara, you should know the answer yourself.


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess its ok then


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 17'th  * 

*7:50*
½ Cup Oats, 1/3 Cup Blueberries, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 
1 Eggwhite, 1 Fish Oil 

*11:40*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, ¾ Cup Okra w/ AminoAcid & Organic Mustard 

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 4 Fish Oil 

*6:30-7:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1.5 Serving Tuna, Lots Broccoli, Tomatoes, Onions, Lettuce w/ ACV & Organic Mustard, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:* 
~_ 7:30 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~ _11:40 AM_- Coffee w/ splenda & nondairy powdered milk 
~_ 7:30 PM_- Cocoa w/ Splenda


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi, is Italian squash counted as carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sept 17'th  *
> 
> *7:50*
> ½ Cup Oats, 1/3 Cup Blueberries, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ Cup Eggwhites,
> ...



You better be eating again tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

hey sara and jodi i want to start taking VIT E for my skin.. how much should I take and does it matter what brand/kind i get? theyre all the same basically, right?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Brand doesn't matter IMO.  Don't take more than 1000 IU a day though.


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You better be eating again tonight.


Jodi, I went to bed very early last night..   so, just  4 meals 
and got up 5:00 AM this morning


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

Jodi, I'm going to get my measurments done at the gym  tomorrow morning before working out.. is it better to go on an empty stomach and get measured or just eat my regular oats, egg whites and coffee ?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Sara, I wanted to ask you how do you prepare Okra?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, I went to bed very early last night..   so, just  4 meals
> and got up 5:00 AM this morning


Then next time you make your meals larger.

Eat before you go to the gym.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Ok so, 1000IU max, but what is a good amount to take?  Thanks in advance!

BTW, I read about taking a 1000IU Vit E and popping it open and putting the stuff all over your face before bed to help repair skin, I am going to try this!


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Sara, I wanted to ask you how do you prepare Okra?



diana, I buy the Okra frozen and just boil it a little and add mix it with my rice and some seasonings 

Try these: 
http://www.africhef.com/Okra-Recipes.html


http://southernfood.about.com/library/weekly/aa081401a.htm


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Then next time you make your meals larger.
> 
> Eat before you go to the gym.



How much larger I need to make my first two meals?


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Sept 18'th  * 

*Push Day  * 

*Decline DB Chest Press  * 22.5/12, 25/7, 25/6

*Cable Flye  * (cross over) 20/12, 25/6, 25/6

*DB Rotaions  * (Standing w/ 2 DB's)  5/15, 5/12 <--- first time trying this

*BB Upright Row  * 45/11, 45/8

*DB Shoulder Press  * 20/7, 20/6, 20/6

*DB Seated Bent over laterals* 12.5/11, 12.5/9

*Reverse Grip Pressdowns* (cable) 40/12, 50/11, 50/8 <-----first time

*Cable overhead Triceps Extension  * 40/10, 40/8, 40/8 <---first time 

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes Cardio Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 18, 2004)

*Meals*

*September 18'th *  

*5:15*
½ Cup Oats, ¾ Cup Egg whites, Cinnamon

_*7:50 PWO & Cardio*_
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*10:50*
2 oz. Yams, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk ,  ½ Scoop Whey 

*2:10*
2 Slices Bread, ¼ Cup Tuna, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Tomato w/ Organic Mustard 

*5:20*
Salmon Burger, Broccoli, Green Beans, Red Pepper

*9:40*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli,  5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 5:20 AM_- Plain Coffee
_~6:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ Splenda


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

Cool, I'll try that. Thanks for the links!

BTW, your diet & training is looking good.


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks diana .. I'm doing my best to listen to Jodi


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

And you are doing well hon! I'm proud of you


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

Jodi is a GREAT mentor! You're doing a fabulous job by following her advice, Sara!


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks girls


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, Jodi is a Great mentor
Thank You Thank You Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2004)

Thank you, you are sweet.  I'm glad to help.  And you are welcome.


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldnt be happy, satisfied with my body and meals without your help 

Jodi, I did T-Bar Row today and Dead lifts .. I don't think I can do the T-bar row correctly.. is there something else I can do instead? maybe seated cable row?


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Sept 19'th* 

*Pull Day* 

*Deadlfits* (barbell) 20/15, 30/15, 35/15 

*T-Bar Row  * 10/12, 10/12, 10/12, 10/12 <-- not correctly

*BB Shrugs  * 80/12, 80/11, 80/11

*Hammer Curls  * 17.5/12, 20/8

*Seated Alternating DB Incline Curls  * 17.5/8, 17.5/6

*Cocentration Curls  * 10/12, 10/12, 12.5/10 

*ABS: * (_didn't finsh ABS.. had to go to cycling clas_s)   

*3 Super-sets*
_Crunch w/ leg raise holding medicne ball (3sets)
Center Machine Crunch, sides Machine Crunch (3sets)_

*Cardio: * ~_ 40 Minutes Cycling_


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 19'th  * 

~*7:20- 7:40*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites, 2 Fish Oil 

~_*10:30 PWO & Cycling*_
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 1.5 Scoop Whey 

~*1:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 FF Cheese, ¾ Scoop Whey, Tomato, 3 Fish Oil

*5:30*
¾ Cup Lentils, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Pepper w/Chile TomatoPaste

*8:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Lettuce, 5 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks*: 
_~ 7:20 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~ 8:20 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk


----------



## dalila (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Sara, how have you been?


----------



## carbchick (Sep 20, 2004)

hi sara, so THIS is jodi's plan for you?   
looks good so far   
what's the problem with the T-bars? are you doing them on a machine/pulley thing or are they 'free'? 
also what are DB rotations?
also   what's your split with this, push/pull/off - or other?


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> hi sara, so THIS is jodi's plan for you?
> looks good so far
> what's the problem with the T-bars? are you doing them on a machine/pulley thing or are they 'free'?
> also what are DB rotations?
> also   what's your split with this, push/pull/off - or other?



T-bars I'm using a long barbell and adding a plate to do the row.. and I don't think I'm doing this correctly, looking for an alternative workout

Rotations is for your shoulders (to strenghten the smallest part in your shoulders) 
people do them laying on bench and do one arm at a time.. I do them standing with both arms at the same time

Yes. my new split is push/pull/push/pull.. Jodi helped me again


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Sara, how have you been?


Hey dalila.. thanks for stoping by  
I've been very busy with school and work.. but I'm feeling great.. oh by the way today is my cheat day opppss I mean refeed


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2004)

Get a trainer or someone to show you.  I would like you to stick to the TBar Rows.


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Get a trainer or someone to show you.  I would like you to stick to the TBar Rows.


The trainers there are not helpful, they want you to hire them and then they can show you the excersies..


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

they were even giving this girl who was showing me how to do ABS Cable crunch a dirty look


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2004)

Then please ask someone there.  I'm sure people will help you Sara.  Most people are glad to help when someone asks a question.


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

I did ask questions on Triceps  and rotations.. they showed me another way to do the rotations other than laying side ways on the bench.. I did rotations standing.. is that ok?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> The trainers there are not helpful, they want you to hire them and then they can show you the excersies..




Thats bullshit..  Tell them that you want to get help, and if they help you, you will 'consider' hireing one of them.  If they wont help you, complain to management.  Tell them that their gym staff is not being helpful, and you pay a lot of money for a membership so that they meet your needs.

I am grouchy


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2004)

I know, but what can I say


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Everything's looking good Sara!!   Glad this is working for you!


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks ncgirl  
I just need to manage my cheat meal better and everything will be perfect!
cute avi


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks ncgirl
> I just need to manage my cheat meal better and everything will be perfect!
> cute avi




I don't see anything wrong with your cheat.  It could have been A LOT worse!


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

They are bad.. my cheats are bad.. I'm changing the day of my cheats


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Sept 21'st  * 

*Push* 

*Flat DB Bench Press  * 25/10, 25/8, 25/7

*Seated DB Incline Press  * 22.5/12, 25/6, 25/5

*DB Rotations * (Standing) 5/12, 5/15

*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 12.5/12, 15/10

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 20/9, 20/6, 20/6

*Reverse Pec Dec Flye  * 55/15, 70/?? ?? _I don't remember_

*Close Grip BB Press  * 20/15, 30/12, 30/11

*DB Skull Crushers  * (one arm at a time) 8/12, 8/7, 8/5

*Cardio:* 20 Minutes Elleptical 
_** * Could barely finsh cardio today.. my stomach was killing me from yesturday's food   _


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi, this coming sunday the cycling class is going to be 1.5 hours instead of 1 hour class.. I usually workout before cycling and have my Post Workout meal right after cycling.. which makes it exactly 1 hour after my weight training.. 
this week do I wait 1.5 hours after weight training or should I just weight train later in the day? like at night?


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> They are bad.. my cheats are bad.. I'm changing the day of my cheats


Tells us what happened.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, this coming sunday the cycling class is going to be 1.5 hours instead of 1 hour class.. I usually workout before cycling and have my Post Workout meal right after cycling.. which makes it exactly 1 hour after my weight training..
> this week do I wait 1.5 hours after weight training or should I just weight train later in the day? like at night?


No just do what you normally do.  No need to change anything.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

So, I can workout 8:30- 9:30 and cycle 9:30-11:00 and then have my PWO Meal?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

I just answered that.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

ok, I was just worrying because I thought I was supposed to eat within 1 hr after workout


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Pre workout & cycling
 ½ Cup Oats, ¾ Cup Egg whites, Cinnamon, 2 Fish Oil  

Post workout & cycling
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey, 2 Egg whites

would this be good?


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Lets just say I cheated today too! 
I know this would happen if I don't eat what I really crave for


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

Well get yourself under control and stop cheating.  Have your regular meals from here on out.  Why didn't you post yesterday's meals anyway?


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Yesturday's was my cheat day  and I don't know where to start listing all the food I consumed


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

from now on, I want my cheat day to be 1 cheat meal only.. I can control this easliy and eat what I really crave for


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Sara, sorry I haven't been in here for a long time!! I'm with Jodi, get those cheats in control and get some good meals in there 

I see you do a lot of cycling classes! I used to absolutely love them in Sweden, but the classes here at my University are not all that good  Miss my classes..

Have a great evening!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

No - you are missing the point.  The reason is for glycogen refill AND leptin level increase.  You will not achieve this with 1 meal.  We will rework your diet and increase your calories instead then and then you can do 1 cheat meal.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No - you are missing the point.  The reason is for glycogen refill AND leptin level increase.  You will not achieve this with 1 meal.  We will rework your diet and increase your calories instead then and then you can do 1 cheat meal.


ok, lets incease my meals and just have 1 cheat meal per week.. I just dont want to have a full cheat day anymore


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Sara, sorry I haven't been in here for a long time!! I'm with Jodi, get those cheats in control and get some good meals in there
> 
> I see you do a lot of cycling classes! I used to absolutely love them in Sweden, but the classes here at my University are not all that good  Miss my classes..
> 
> Have a great evening!



Hey Jenny, I'm sorry I haven't visted your Journal too  been busy with school and work   
Welcome to the US   
Yes, I love cycling classes and I'm thinking of upgrading my membership at the gym so I can take cycling classes on my days off from weight trainng


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

last sunday my tummy was very flat and I miss it


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

I forget what you are at now. 

Send me an email with current cals and macros.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi are you signed on AIM?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

No


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

Tweety


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

What?


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

The Icon


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

did you check your PM


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't wait till tomorrow.. a fresh new day


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

Good Morning! Woke up this morning and my face is soo puffy


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Why is it puffy?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why is it puffy?



All the sugar and fat I had yesturday and the day before


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

weird..

How do you feel?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

Jake, I feel like &*@T and I don't want to look at myself in the mirror


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Aww.. im sorry.  It will go away.


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

I know it will go away in few days.. but I don't want this to ever happen again


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 22'nd * 

*8:20*
4 Egg whites 1 FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil 

*11:00*
1 Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

_*2:00*_
1 Can Tuna, Spinach w/ ACV

*5:00*
1 Scoop Whey, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions w/ ACV, 2 Fish Oil 

*8:00*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 3 Fish Oil 

*Extra Drinks:* 
_~ 8:20 AM_-  Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 6:40 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Stevia


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

Sara if it makes you feel better dear, I wake up every day looking like that!!  I swear, I can never arrange for early morning meetings! LOL!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sept 22'nd *
> 
> *8:20*
> 4 Egg whites 1 FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil
> ...



Are the missing carbs punishment for your cheats???? Thats how Im feelin today.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2004)

For christ sakes Sara - If you arne't going to listen, I'm not going to work with you.    Why come to me for help and have me plan your diet if you arne't going to listen?

Forget it, I'm done.  Whats the point of trying to gain muscle if you aren't going to eat carbs, even after your cheat?  No more, you are on your own now.


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> For christ sakes Sara - If you arne't going to listen, I'm not going to work with you.    Why come to me for help and have me plan your diet if you arne't going to listen?
> 
> Forget it, I'm done.  Whats the point of trying to gain muscle if you aren't going to eat carbs, even after your cheat?  No more, you are on your own now.



Jodi, My stomach couldn't even handle water to drink yesturday  
I wasn't punshing myself.. I just could barley eat anything  
usually after my cheat day I would eat carbs the next day.. I couldn't handle it this time.. I had to force myself to eat  

I'm back with carbs today.. trust me I'm sorry to disapoint you


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't believe how many sad faces I posted in my last reply..

Two horrible cheat days in a row made me very very sick! no more CrAzY Cheats like that


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Forget it, I'm done.  Whats the point of trying to gain muscle if you aren't going to eat carbs, even after your cheat?  No more, you are on your own now.



Will you forgive me?


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Sept 23'rd  * 

*Pull  * 

*Cable Pulldowns  * 75/12, 75/9, 75/8

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/10, 30/8, 30/9

*BB Shrugs  * 80/12, 80/10, 80/10

*BB Curls  * 40/12, 40/7

*Cable Curls  * 60/8, 60/7

*DB Curls  * 17.5/12, 20/6

*ABS*: 
Crunches w. leg raise (flat on back w. medicine ball)<----- 3 sets
Crunch Machine (center & side ways) <--------- 3 sets 

*Cardio*: _30-35 Minutes Cycling Class  _


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2004)

Sara, I'm having a bad day to begin with so I blew up and apologize.  

I don't want you to go a single day without carbs.  That defeats the whole purpose of the diet you are on.  No more punishing yourself


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry you having a bad day Jodi  
I wasn't punishing myself, well.. maybe mentally telling my body that I'm not hungry

Today instead of having 3/4 cup brown rice for Post workout meal.. I had 1 Cup Brown Rice  

I apologize too 
Gotta go to work now.. I will talk to you tonight


----------



## Dante B. (Sep 23, 2004)

Just skimmed through this so I may have missed something, but:


If you diet on a regular basis (regardless of wisely or severely), you'll be more sensitive to water retention and gastrointestinal discomfort when you reintroduce carbs and calories overall; especially if you go all out with a cheat, and aren't consistent with a sound steady diet plan - any cheat or even minor temporary change will be more noticeable and drastic (think of depletion and loading protocols for supercompensation).

Take several ginger caps with your meals: should reduce bloating and discomfort, while also stimulating your appetite mildly - enough to get you to eat, not gorge. They're readily available and inexpensive (generally $5 for a bottle of one hundred 500 mg caps).


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Dante B.


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't wait till Sunday!!! first, weight train, then 1.5 hours cycling


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 23'rd * 

*6:30*
¾ Cup Eggwhites, 1 Eggwhite, Lots Broccoli, 2 Fish Oil 

*9:30 PWO & Cycling*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
3 oz. Yams, 5 Eggwhites, 1 Slice FF Cheese   

~*3:00*
½ Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*6:00*
2 oz. Chicken, Shredded Broccoli, Carrots & Cabbage, Onions Salad

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cabbage, 5 Fish Oil 

Extra Drinks: 
~ _6:20 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~ _6:30 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

sara[B said:
			
		

> _9:00_[/B]
> ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cabbage, 5 Fish Oil




How do you eat that- seperatly?


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Morning ncgirl  Yes, I eat it seperatly.. sometimes when I have time I would shred the cabbage and mix the cottage cheese and add some seasonings


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 24'th  * 

*8:00*
¾ Cup Brown Rice,  ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites, 1 Fish Oil  

~*11:40*
1 Cup Lentils, 1 Can Tuna, Okra

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop  Whey, 4 Fish Oil 

*~6:40*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ¼ Cup Tuna,(Shredded Broccoli, Carrots, Lettuce, & Cabbage) w/ ACV, FF Dressing & Tomato Chile Paste, 5 Fish Oil  

*Extra Drinks*: 
_7:20 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_11:40 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Eat again right before bed.


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Jodi, I'm just about to go to bed now.. 
and just had a meal @ 6:45


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Then eat now.  I don't care.  4 meals is unacceptable.


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Fridays are the only days that I eat 4 meals, because I work all day get up 8:00 AM and go to bed early since I get up  5 AM on saturday
I already had my 115 Grams Protein for the day


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Everyday I eat 5-6 Meals except Fridays.. well, next friday I can have my 5 or 6 meals since I dont work next friday


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, what would you like me to have for my 5'th meal?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2004)

Whatever you want.


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll have a protein bar 
No, No.. the Trioplex is saved for next Wednesday.. I'll just have Some Whey Protein now


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

Jodi, You think I should start having 1 Cup Brown Rice for Post workout instead of 3/4 cup? Thats over 40 Grams of Carbs ?


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2004)

1 Cup Brown Rice= (cooked)
Total Fat 1.8 g 3% 
Total Carbohydrates 44.7 g 15% 
Dietary Fiber 3.5 g


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so mad!!!!! went to the gym this morning and they didnt open 
got up so early, was ready for a good workout and the gym was closed!!!

I will go after work


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

Jodi, can I combine (maybe super-sets) my push and pull routine today? and just do the 1.5 hour cycling class tomorrow with ABS?


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm so mad!!!!! went to the gym this morning and they didnt open
> got up so early, was ready for a good workout and the gym was closed!!!
> 
> I will go after work


Why were they closed?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm so mad!!!!! went to the gym this morning and they didnt open
> got up so early, was ready for a good workout and the gym was closed!!!
> 
> I will go after work


Strange, 24 Hour Fitness is usually really good about being open. I have an all club membership and have gone at some odd hours before. I've never had a problem with them not being open.


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

On the weekends they open 5 AM.. I guess the front desk guy partied last night and didn't show up this morning to open the gym


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

I went to the gym after work.. Didn't have a great workout like I normally do first thing in the morning  
Stupid Front desk guy!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I went to the gym after work.. Didn't have a great workout like I normally do first thing in the morning
> Stupid Front desk guy!!!!!!!


 Kinda defeats their whole "24-hour fitness" thing, huh? hahaha! Hi there!


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Kinda defeats their whole "24-hour fitness" thing, huh? hahaha! Hi there!



Yes! Exactly Right!!! 
Hello


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 25'th  * 

*5:20*
½ Cup Oats, ¾ Cup Eggwhites, 1 Fish Oil 

*8:30*
2 oz. Yams, 4 Eggwhites, Okra, 1 Fish Oil  

*~12:00*
½ Cup FF/LC Milk,  ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*3:10 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*6:20*
2 Slices Bread, 1.5 Serving Tuna, 1 Slice FF Cheese

~*9:40*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks* 
~_ 5:20 AM_- Plain Coffee 
~ _5:30 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Sept 25'th  * 

*Push*

*Decline DB Press  * 22.5/7, 22.5/7, 22.5/7

*Cable Flyes  * (cross-overs) 25/8, 25/7, 25/5

*Standing DB Rotations  * (both Arms) 5/15, 8/12

*EZ Bar Upright Row  * 45/10, 45/8

*DB Shoulder Press  * 20/8, 20/6, 20/6

*Reverse Grip Press down  * (Cable) 60/12, 60/10, 60/9

*Cable Overhead Extensions  * 40/10, 40/8, 40/8

*Additional* : (_since I didn't have a good workout at the begining) _ 

_*Seated DB Incline Chest Press*_ 25/5, 22.5/6,  20/10

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Sept 26'th  * 

*Pull/ABS/Cardio*

_*Deadlift (Barbell*)_ 40/12, 40/12, 40/12

*Iso-Lateral Row Machine  * <--- did this instead T-Bar Row
35/12, 50/10, 50/8, 50/7 (35, 50 lbs. each side) 

_*BB Shrugs * _ 80/11, 80/11, 80/8

_*Hammer Curls * _ 20/11, 20/8

*DB Alternating Incline Curls  * (seated) 17.5/8, 17.5/9

_*DB Concentration Curls * _ 12.5/12, 12.5/11

*ABS:* 
*(super-sets)*
_Flat Leg raise & crunch w/ 8 lbs. medicne ball 
Machine Side Crunch _ 

*(super-sets)*
_Incline Crunch 
Standing Side Crunch w/ 25 lbs. Plate _ http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Obliques/DBSideBend.html

*Cardio:* _1.25 Hour Cycling _ 

*** Jodi, is this how I'm supposed to be doing the deadlift?
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift.html


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

Be careful with those side crunches and the added weights-they can actually make your waist thicker. Just what Ive been told.


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Be careful with those side crunches and the added weights-they can actually make your waist thicker. Just what Ive been told.



My waist is thick enough 
Thanks Jill


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 26'th  * 

*7:30*
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

*11:00  PWO & Cycling    * (2 hours after weight training)  
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1.5 Scoop Whey

_*2:00*_
¾ Cup Lentils, 4 oz. Pork, Green Pepper, 1 Fish Oil  

*5:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Fish Oil 

_*8:45 * _ 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup LC/FF Milk, Broccoli, Lettuce,  5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_7:20 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_4:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Meals and workouts look great!  You're always so disciplined, I'm impressed


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Jenny 
I feel better when I'm disciplined with my meals and workouts


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sunday Sept 26'th  *
> 
> *Pull/ABS/Cardio*
> 
> ...


Yes, those are deadlifts.

Keep with the weighted side crunches and 25lbs is good.


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, those are deadlifts.
> 
> Keep with the weighted side crunches and 25lbs is good.



The deadlifts that I've been doing were more like a Barbell Rows.. I will try to remember to do the deadlifts like the picture above next time  

Since I'm having problems with T-bar row.. can I still be doing the Iso lateral Machine Row?


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 27'th  * 

*7:45*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites, 1 Fish Oil 

_*10:45*_
½ Cup Blueberries,  1 Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

_*1:45*_
2 Slices Bread, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese 

_*5:00*_
¾ Cup Lentils, 2 oz. Pork, 2 Egg whites,  Green Pepper, 1 Fish Oil 

_*8:00*_
½ Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 
* _Started with the drink 8 pm and finshed 9 pm. since it was frozen_   

*Additional Drinks:  * 
_7:40 AM-_ Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_6:20 PM- _ Cocoa w/ Sweetener


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Sept 28'th  * 

*Push/Cardio  * 

_*Flat DB Chest Press * _ 25/11, 25/8, 25/8

*DB Incline Chest Press  * 25/7, 25/5, 25/5

_*Standing DB Rotations * _ 8/12, 8/12

_*Standing DB Lateral Raise * _ 15/11, 15/10

*DB Shoulder Press  * 20/11, 22.5/5, 20/6

_*Reverse Pec-Dec * _ (Machine) 55/7, 45/10, 45/7 <------ 1'st set was practice   

_*Close Grip BB Press * _ 30/12, 30/12, 30/12 <---- kept weight low, to learn how to balance

*DB One Arm Skull Crusher  * 8/6, 8/5, 8/6

*Cardio:* _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 28'th  * 

*7:10*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil  

*9:45 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1.25 Scoop Designer's Whey 

*1:00*
¾ Cup Lentils, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 4 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

*4:30*
4 oz. Chicken, Lots Broccoli, Red Pepper w/ Amino Acid 

*8:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese,½ Cup LF/LC Milk, Lots Cabbage w/ ACV, 5 FishOil 

*Additional Drinks:  * 

_~ 7:00AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_~ 1:50 PM-_ Black Tea w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

hey sara, how are you doing? what are the numbers in red? Looking pretty stong there!  I wish I could do those kinda numbers for my bis!


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey sara, how are you doing? what are the numbers in red? Looking pretty stong there!  I wish I could do those kinda numbers for my bis!



Hey dalila  I'm doing great!! just school keeping me very busy but everything is going great!! 
The numbers in red shows that I'm doing less than six reps which is not recommended ..


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalila  I'm doing great!! just school keeping me very busy but everything is going great!!
> The numbers in red shows that I'm doing less than six reps which is not recommended ..



Silly question, but why are you doing it then?


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Silly question, but why are you doing it then?



Not a silly question at all  
I'm trying to increase my weights and therefore sometimes its hard to go over  6 reps


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh I see! Good luck with that then! Someone once recommended to me to do 5X5 as heavy as I could for the body parts I wanted to strengthen. Worked quite well. Maybe you could incorproate that sometimes in your workouts?


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks dalila  
I'll wait for Jodi's suggestions though


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

hehe sure thing sara!


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!!
Today is my cheat day 
1 Meal only


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

I never got that email with your current macros.  Please send it again.


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

I just did


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

*Meals.. Cals will be increased starting tomorrow*

*Sept 29'th* 

_*7:30*_
1 Cup Uncle Sam???s Cereal, 1 Scoop  Whey 

*10:50*
Regular Size Detour Bar, ½ Cup FF Oriental Rice Crackers  

*2:00*
3oz. Yams 1.5 Serving Tuna, 1 Slice  FF Cheese, Tomatoes,  Lettuce w/ ACV 

~_*5:20*_
½ Cup Lentils, ¼ Cup Tuna, 2 Eggwhites, Okra, Red Pepper, w/ Tryaki Sauce 

*~8:30*
½ Cup FF  Cottage Cheese, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, Lots Lettuce, Onions, Cabbage, 5 Fish Oil 


*Additional Drinks*: 
_7:20 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda 
_5:40 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Sweetener


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a hard time eating Brown Rice for Post workout Meal since I'm still at the gym.. 
Can I have the Brown Rice for Pre-workout/Break-fast meal or oats is the BEST Pre-workout meal?


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I have a hard time eating Brown Rice for Post workout Meal since I'm still at the gym..
> Can I have the Brown Rice for Pre-workout/Break-fast meal or oats is the BEST Pre-workout meal?



I know either one is good "healthy" but what is the best for pre-workout for  better results?


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

No work tomorrow  :bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Why do you have tomorrow off?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I always thought of brown rice and oats as interchangeable complex carb sources.  You worry WAY too much.  The results will be the same, just go with whatever's convenient and doesn't bother the tummy!


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Jake  
I think just needed a little break from working every single friday for 9 hours

Greeky, It would be wonderful if I can have Brown Rice or Yams for B-fast (pre-workout) and have Oats with my whey for Post workout since I'm at the gym


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

And I ask, why not??


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> And I ask, why not??



I dunno, I may mis-read a post by Jodi recommending Oats (the best carb source) for Pre-workout/B-fast meal


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Sept 30'th  * 

*Pull/Cardio*

*Lat Cable Pulldown  * 75/12, 90/5, 75/9

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/9, 30/8, 30/7

*BB Shrugs  * 80/12, 90/9, 90/6

*BB Curls  * 40/10, 40/7

*Cable Curls  * 60/6, 60/7

*DB Curls  * 17.5/6, 17.5/6

*ABS:* 

_*Super-sets*_
3 Sets Crunches w/ leg raise w. 8 Lbs. Medince Ball 
2 Sets Hang leg Raise 

_2 *Super-sets*_
ABS Machine Crunch (center) 
ABS Machine Crunch (sides)   

*Cardio*: _~40 Minutes Cycling  _


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry, that I don't know.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats ok  let's wait for Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

Oats and brown rice are interchangable.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oats and brown rice are interchangable.



And Yams, Sweet Potato?
Thanks Jodi  That helps alot with my PWO meal


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

*Meals*

*Sept 30'th* 

_*6:30*_
¾ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 1 Fish Oil 
_(cooked the day before)_

*9:40 PWO & Cycling   * 
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1.5  Scoop Whey (Designer???s)

*12:10*
1 Sprouted Tortilla, 2 oz. Yams, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Eggwhite, 2 Fish Oil

*3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop (Designer???s), 1 tsp Flax Oil  

_*~6:00*_
¾  Cup Lentils, 2 oz. Chicken, Onions, Lettuce, 2 Fish Oil 

*~9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
~_6:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
~ _8:00 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

That doesn't look like enough carbs or fat to me.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

The fats might not be enough.. but the carbs? How much more  I need to be adding into my meals for carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

That only looks like 200G of carbs to me.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Meal 3 lacking carbs because I was at work and I don't get a break to be eating


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

Then add carbs to meal 4.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

I had 3/4 Cup Lentils


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

Meal 5 you had the lentils, meal 4 you did not.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Sept 30'th*
> 
> 
> *3:00*
> 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop (Designer???s), 1 tsp Flax Oil



Yes, I'm sorry.. I meant the 3:00 meal which my 4'th meal at work that I had no carbs in.. meals 1,2,3 and 5 had carbs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

morning


----------



## sara (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Morning Babsie  Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 1, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 1'st  * 

*7:45*
4 oz. Yams, 1 FF Cheese, 5 Egg whites, 3 Fish Oil 

*10:45*
2 Slices Bread, ½ Salmon Burger, 1 FF Cheese

*1:45*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Red Pepper 

*5:00*
¾ Cup Fiber One Cereal, 1 Scoop Whey Designers , 2  Fish Oil  

~*8:15*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ¼ Cup Tuna, Broccoli, Onions, 5 FishOil, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks:*  
~_ 7:30 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~ _4:00 PM_- Coffee mixed w/ Cocoa, Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Oct 2'nd* 

*Push/Cardio  * 

*Decline DB Chest Press  * 22.5/12, 25/5, 22.5/9

*Cable Flyes  * (cross-overs) 25/7, 25/6, 25/5

*DB Rotations  * (Standing) 8/12, 8/12

*BB Upright Rows  * 50/7, 50/6

*DB Shoulder Press  * 20/12, 22.5/4.5, 20/7

*DB Bent Over Lateral  * (seated on bench) 12.5/10, 12.5/8

*Reverse Grip Pressdown * (cable) 40/12, 50/8, 50/8

*Cable Triceps Extensions  * (over head) 40/11, 40/8, 40/8 <--- _I know this is not the right way to do it.. I need to learn how to keep my elbows close to my ears_  

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 2'nd*  

*5:15*
¾  Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites

*7:45 PWO & Cardio   * 
1 Cup Rice, 1 Scoop Whey  

*~10:50*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*2:00*
4 oz. Yams,  ½ Salmon Burger, 3 Eggwhites, Lettuce 

*5:20*
2 Slices Bread, 1.5 Serving Tuna

*8:45*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cauliflower, Lettuce, Onions, 5 Fish Oil, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks:*  
_5:20 AM_- Plain Coffee 
~_3:00 PM_- Coffee w/ 2 Equal sweeteners


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Oct 3'rd* 

*Pull/Cardio* 

*BB Deadlift  * 45/12, 45/12, 45/12, 45/12 <---only supposed to do 3 sets

*Isolateral Row Machine  * (weight on each side) 50/11, 50/10, 50/9, 50/8

*BB Shrugs  * 80/12, 90/7, 80/11

*Hammer Curls* 20/12, 22.5/6

*DB Seated Incline Alternating Curls * 17.5/10, 17.5/8 

_*DB Concentration Curls*_ 12.5/12, 12.5/8

*Cardio:* _1 HR. Cycling Class _ 

_*  *I was supposed to do ABS today!!! People stopped me and started talking and talking   after my upper body workout and had to hurry to cycling class 
I will make it up Tuesday when I'm doing my Push routine *  _


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 3'rd  * 

*7:40*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

*10:40 PWO & Cycling* (1.5 hr. Post weight)
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey, 2 Eggwhites

*1:45*
4 oz. Sweet Potato, 3 oz. Chicken, Lettuce, Tomatoes, 2 Fish Oil 

*5:20*
2 Slices Bread,1 Contaier LC Yogurt, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey,2 FishOil  

*9:00*
¾ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Celery, Broccoli, 4 Fish Oil, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks:*
_7:00 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_~ 4:00 PM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2004)

Is FF Cream Cheese allowed to replace FF Cheese sometimes?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Oct 2'nd*
> 
> *5:15*
> ¾  Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites
> ...



One way to increase your fat Sara would be to add more fish oil.  That would be the best IMO as I don't feel you are taking enough EPA/DHA.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Is FF Cream Cheese allowed to replace FF Cheese sometimes?


Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

Good Morning Jodi  
On the days that I eat salmon, I decrease my fish oil to 5 caps.. other days I have 10 caps  

My next cheat meal is tomorrow. I have 7 FF Rice cakes that I bough few weeks ago for refeeds.. I want to have it with my Post workout meal tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, its time to increase the fish oil then.  We already discussed the fat and I told you it needs to be increased now so adding more fish oil would be a VERY good way because you are not getting enough.


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

10 fish oil a day is not enough? Can I add fat from other source instead of fish oil? like meat, egg yolks, nuts, olive oil?? I am adding some flax oil now


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

No, thats mostly saturated fat and doesn't count.  Add the fish oil please.  Make it 15 caps per day.


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll buy the fish oil bottle from GNC and take in an extra tsp for the extra 5 grams of fat


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey PreMier 

Jodi, 15 Grams of fish oil cap or fish oil liquid daily, in addition to fats from lean protein, Grains and Olive oil and nuts? or do I need to avoid the fat from the nuts and olive oil?

I still have some flax oil left.. I'm using it now for some extra fat, I won't buy anymore when Im done with the bottle


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

15G of fat total from fish oil  I don't care if it's caps or liquid in addition.  Your choice.


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 15G of fat total from fish oil  I don't care if it's caps or liquid in addition.  Your choice.



Ok


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi, the Sunday's cycling class instructor decided to have the class run for 1.5 hr instead 1 hour from now on, every sunday.. I lift weight before cycling and then do cycling for 1.5 hours, that means from now on I will eat my second meal 2 hours after weight training.. is that ok for every sunday?


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 4'th * 

*7:30*
¾ Cup Rice, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil  

*10:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey Designer, 2 Fish Oil  

*1:40*
4 oz. Sweet Potato, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Spring Mix, Cucumbers, 2 Fish Oil  

*5:00*
2 oz. Apple, 2 oz. Sweet Potato, ¼ Cup Brown Rice, Celery, 3 oz. Chicken, 2 Fish Oil 

*8:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey, Cabbage, 2 Fish Oil, ½  TBSP Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_~ 7:30 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
~_ 3:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Sweetener 
_~ 5:40 PM-_ Coffee w/ Splenda


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Oct 5'th  * 

*Push/Cardio  * 

_*DB Flat Chest Press * _ 25/ 8, 6, 6

_*DB Incline Chest Press* _ 25/ 6, 6, 6

_*Standing DB Rotations * _ 8/ 12, 12

_*Standing DB Lateral Raise * _ 15/12, 17.5/7

_*DB Shoulder Press * _ 20/ 10, 7, 6 

_*Reverse Pec-Dec Flye * _ (Machine) 45/ 10, 10

_*BB Press * _ 35/12, 40/12, 45/12 *<--- Does this have to be Close Grip Press or any Press with BB is ok*?

*Seated DB Tricep Extension  * 20/ 10, 10, 8 *<--- I just cant get the skull crusher right, so I did Triceps extensions instead*  

*BW Bench Dips w. 10 lbs plate*/ 10, 12 

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical   _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

What do you mean you cant get the skull crusher right?


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

The trainer showed me how to do it with DB one arm at a time and told me to make sure to keep my elbow close to my ears and I can't get this right


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm... why don't you use a cambered bar?  With a DB is kinda stupid IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

I prefer the db skull crushers because there is no letting the stronger side take over for the weaker side.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anybody else find the exercise name "skull crushers" kind of scary?


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

What is a cambered bar? 
Jodi, I prefer doing the DB skull crushers too! but I just cant get it right


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Does anybody else find the exercise name "skull crushers" kind of scary?



I do!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

LoL, so I'm not alone.  I almost cringe every time I read it.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I think they are scary.. I dont do them.  Thats how Dorian tore his tricep.

Sara a cambered bar is like this \/\/\/


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

cambered bar like an EZ bar ?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Same thing yes.


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

*Meals (Cheat Meal)*

*Oct 5'th  * 

*7:10*
¾ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites, 1 Fish Oil 

*10:35 PWO & Cardio* 
*7  Rice Cakes  *  (42 C, 0 F), 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:40*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 3 oz. Chicken, Red Pepper, 1 Fish Oil 

*5:15*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 3 Fish Oil 

*8:30*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 3 Eggwhites, Onions, Lots Broccoli, 5 Fish Oil, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks:* 
_~7:10 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~ 4:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

You consider 7 rice cakes a cheat meal?


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

I didn't know rice cakes were sooo yummy!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You consider 7 rice cakes a cheat meal?


 

I know I know but I can't get her to cheat so I had to increase her cals which we are still working on.


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You consider 7 rice cakes a cheat meal?



I'm starting to increase my cals daily.. so I can only have 1 cheat meal per week instead of refeeds and going cRaZy


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know I know but I can't get her to cheat so I had to increase her cals which we are still working on.



I will cheat big time on my b-day and Thanksgiving


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm tired of eating lentils.. I'm going to try blackeye peas for a change Anyone have good recipes for blackeye peas?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG, boiled, with a bit of oil and a lot of vinegar.  I forgot how much I liked those, haven't had them in years!


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2004)

Hmmm... vinegar on warm blackeye peas? or wait till its cold?
You can start eating them greeky.. since they very yummy & healthy


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm almost out of whey protein and looking for a new, cheap protein powder I can buy.. I don't want to order it online though


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 6'th* 

*Meal 1 * 
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Blueberries, ½ Cup FF/LC Milk, 4 Eggwhites, 3 FishOil 

*Meal 2* 
2 Slices Bread, 1 Scoop Whey (Designer???s), 1 TBSP FF Cream Cheese, 1 tsp. SF Syrup, 2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Cucumbers 

*Meal 4*
¾ Cup Black eye peas, 1 Can Sardine, Garlic, lots Lettuce

*Meal 5 * 
½  Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 oz. Shrimps, 5 Fish Oil, Broccoli

*Additional Drinks: * 
~_7:00 AM_- Plain Coffee 
~_6:00 PM_- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Sara 

How's Things?  Saw you stopped by my Journal, no I wasn't ignoring you. 

Kyle is doing awesome, it is amazing to see the progress,  he is seven months now.  

Sitting up no problem and rolling over.  I don't think he is going to crawl  Hates being on his belly.  He can walk with us holding his hands.  He is an awesome little guy. 

We still have some problems we may have to deal with.  One his milk protein allergy, and now (far from 100% sure) maybe a little bit of Celiac's.  Barley and Oats are not his friend, at least right now.  We tried again last night and we will see how he reacts.

Hope School and work are going well!


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey IainDaniel  
I'm so glad your cutie Kyle is doing well  
You keep taking care of him  I'm pretty sure he will start liking oats and barley
Thanks for stopping by  

Oh, school and work is keeping me busy busy, and the gym just keep on getting better and better


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Oct 7'th  * 

*Pull/Cardio* 

*LatPull down  * 90/6, 75/10, 7

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/10, 9, 8

*BB Shrugs * 80/10, 8, 7 _<--- I really need to get straps, I can do more weight_

*EZ Bar Curls  * 40/11, 7

*Cable Curls* 60/9, 7

*DB Curls* 20/8, 7 _I think! I don't remember exactly_ 

*ABS: * 
* 3 Sets crunches/leg raise w. 8 lbs medicine ball
* 3 Sets Incline Crunch 
* 2 Sets Standing Side Crunch w. 25 lbs. Plate

*Cardio:* _~ 40 Minutes Cycling_


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 7'th* 

*6:30*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Scoop Whey, 2 Eggwhites, 3 Fish Oil 

*9:30 PWO & Cycling*
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
4 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Beans

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*6:00*
¾ Cup Blackeye peas, 2 oz. Chicken, Garlic, Celery, 2 Fish Oil

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Onions, Lots Lettuce, 5 Fish Oil  

*Additional Drinks:*  
_6:30 AM-_ Plain Coffee


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you not write your workout down?


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Jake  
I do write my workouts down.. but sometimes I forget and go to the next workout and not log the reps


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

I see.

How has your week been Sara?


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

My week been good and busy


----------



## dalila (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi sara I think "skull crushers" with DBs are called "nose crushers" or something like that? I had to start with very light weight ( like 8lbs) to get the form on these right. ]

Glad to see youa re doing well!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2004)

Good Morning Babs  
How are you doing girlie? 

Thanks dalila  I will practice on the skull crushers/nose with the light weight


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 8'th* 

*8:10*
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Rasberries, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 3 Fish Oil 

*11:30*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Celery, 1 Fish Oil

*~3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 1 tsp Flax Oil, 1 Fish Oil 

*6:50*
5 oz. Salmon, LOTS STEAMED Broccoli, Cauliflower, Garlic, Onions & Red Pepper  

*Additional Drinks:* 
_~7:30AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_11:30 AM-_ Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

You need to stop this 4 meals a day thing.  I don't care what time you go to bed, eat before you brush your teeth and then go to bed.

You made this post 2 hours after you last meal.  There is no excuse why you couldn't eat again.


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

Jodi, I will at least have cottage cheese or whey protein next time I eat 4 meals a day which thats only on fridays


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2004)

I see.


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 9'th  * 

*5:20*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey, 3 Eggwhites, 3 Fish Oil w/Cinnamon 

*7:50 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey  

*11:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Designer???s Whey, 5 Fish Oil  

*~2:00*
¾ Cup Black eye peas, ¼ Cup Tuna, 2 Eggwhites, Celery, Red Pepper, 1 Fish Oil 

*5:20*
2 Slices Bread, 1.5 Serving Tuna, Mushrooms, 1 Fish Oil 

*8:45*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Lots Broccoli Spears, 5 Fish Oil, 1 tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks:*
_5:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~4:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Oct  9'th* 

*Push/Cardio*

*DB Decline Press  * 22.5/12, 25/6, 7

*Cable Flyes  * (cross-overs) 25/9, 6, 6

*DB Rotations  * (Standing) 8/12, 12

*BB Upright Rows  * 50/8, 5

*DB Shoulder Press  * 22.5/7, 5, 20/7

*DB Bent over Lateral  * (Seated) 12.5/12, 10

*Reverse Pressdown  * (Cable) 40/12, 50/10, 10

*Cable Triceps Extensions  * (Over-head) 40/12, 50/8, 7 <---- Still working on keeping my elbows next to my ears

*Cardio:*  _20 Minutes Elleptical _ 

** * _I didn't feel that I had a great workout today  .. Although Cardio was good_


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sick and tired of buying the Hood's Low carb Milk and half way done with the container, the milk would start to taste bad and it doesnt even expire till November


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2004)

sara


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> sara



Hey.. How are you doing?


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Oct 10'th* 

*Pull/Cardio*

*BB Deadlift* 50/12, 50/11, 50/10

*Iso-Lateral Row Machine* (lbs. each side) 50/12, 50/12, 55/8, 55/8

*DB Shrugs  * (lbs. each side) 45/11, 45/7, 45/6 <--- Jodi, is this ok instead BB Shrugs?

*Hammer Curls  * (Alternating) 22.5/9, 22.5/7

*Seated Incline DB Curls  * (Alternating) 17.5/10, 17.5/10

*DB Concentration Curls  * 12.5/12, 12.5/11

*ABS:* 
_(3 Super-sets)_
_Incline Crunch_
_Sides Crunches_ (standing w. 25 lbs Plate)

*Cardio:* _1 Hr. 20 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 10'th  * 

*7:40*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, 3 Eggwhites, ½ Scoop Whey Designer???s, 2 Fish Oil 

*10:55 PWO & Cycling*
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey, 2 Egg whites   

*2:00*
4 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken, Lettuce, Celery, 1 Fish Oil 

*5:10*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Container LC Yogurt, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 Fish Oil   

*~8:30*
¼ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 oz.Chicken, Lettuce,Celery, Cabbage, 6 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
_7:50 AM_- Plain Coffee


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'm sick and tired of buying the Hood's Low carb Milk and half way done with the container, the milk would start to taste bad and it doesnt even expire till November



Is it in a paper carton?  If so put a box of baking soda(open) in your fridge.. that should help.


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is it in a paper carton?  If so put a box of baking soda(open) in your fridge.. that should help.



Hey Jake  How are you doing? 

Are you serious? what would that do? Yes, its in a paper carton


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

Its supposed to keep the milk fresher.. just open the baking soda box, and put it in the fridge.
I am serious..


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok  Let me buy another milk carton and try it
Thanks


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

I go through that milk so fast it doesn't have a chance to go bad, plus it does say use within 7 days of opening.  Maybe your fridge isn't cold enough either.


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

7 days after opening? and why does it expire a month from now? 
I have 1 Cup a day


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

As long as it's closed it's fine, but when you open it, it spoils faster than regular milk, I dunno why


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> As long as it's closed it's fine, but when you open it, it spoils faster than regular milk, I dunno why



Maybe because they took out all the natural sugar and added splenda


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 11'th *  

*7:15*
3 oz. Yams, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 5 Eggwhites, Tomatoes, 4 Fish Oil 

*10:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Scoop Whey, Little more than 1 TBSP FF CreamCheese, SF Syrup, 1 Fish Oil 

*1:45**Cheat Meal*
1 Pretzel Bag, 1 Low Carb Balance Bar, 1 Apple  

*5:00*
¾ Cup Lentils, 4 oz. Chicken, Celery, Red Pepper 

_*9:20*_
1 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 5 Fish Oil, ½ tsp Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_7:30 AM_- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
_6:00 PM_- Cocoa w/ Coffee & Sweetener


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

*15 Fish Oil - NOT 10*


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Night Jodi


----------



## sara (Oct 12, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Oct 12'th* 

*Push/Cardio  * 

*DB Chest Bench Press  * 25/12, 27.5/6, 27.5/6

*DB Incline Chest Press  * 25/9, 8, 6

*Standing DB Rotations  * 8/12, 12

*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 17.5/11, 9

*DB Shoulder Press  * 22.5/7, 6, 4   

*Reverse Pec Dec Flye  * (Machine) 45/10, 9

*BB Bench Press  * (Close Grip) 40/12, 11, 8 _<------Does this have to be Close Grip?_

*BB Skull Crushers* 20/6, 5, 5 <--- _The smallest BB starts with 20 lbs (still learning how to do this better)_

*Cardio:* 20 Minutes Elleptical


----------



## sara (Oct 12, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 12'th* 

*7:15*
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 4 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon, 3 Fish Oil 

*10:00 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:00*
~ 4 oz. Yams, 2 oz. Chicken, 2 Eggwhites, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Redpepper, 2  Fish Oil 

*4:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 2 oz. Chicken, Red Pepper, 1 Fish Oil 

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 9  Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
_7:15 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_8:00 PM_- Cocoa w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Oct 12, 2004)

Jodi, what would be the best fish oil brand that I can buy? I don't mean fish oil caps, I mean the liquid stuff


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Oct 12'th*
> 
> *7:15*
> ½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 4 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon, 3 Fish Oil
> ...



That doesn't look like enough carbs to me Sara.  Just because I said to increase your fat doesn't mean I want you to decrease the carbs 

Carlsons Lemon Flavored Fish oil.  You can get it at Sprouts but it is DAMN expensive.

And YES, that has to be Close Grip.  That is a tricep exercise, not chest.


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like enough carbs to me Sara.  Just because I said to increase your fat doesn't mean I want you to decrease the carbs
> 
> Carlsons Lemon Flavored Fish oil.  You can get it at Sprouts but it is DAMN expensive.
> 
> And YES, that has to be Close Grip.  That is a tricep exercise, not chest.



I didn't decrease my carbs at all comparing to other days, except I didn't have veggies in my last meal

What about the Fish oil from GNC? its a little cheaper I think


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)

I was brubing fish oil last night.. 9 fish oil caps in one meal


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

You've been doing so well sticking to your new plan Sara. Keep it up I admire your dedication.

Any results youd like to share?


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You've been doing so well sticking to your new plan Sara. Keep it up I admire your dedication.
> 
> Any results youd like to share?



Thanks Jill  
I love my new plan.. just working on the fish oil now


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 13'th  * 

*ONE*
¾ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 3 Fish Oil

*TWO*
½ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey 

*THREE*
2 Slices Bread, 1.5 Serving Tuna, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Green Beans, 3 Fish Oil 

*FOUR*
¾ Cup Lentils, ¼ Cup Tuna, 1 Slice FF Cheese, 4 Fish Oil  

*FIVE*
3 oz. Salmon, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_6:30 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_~2:00 PM-_ Coffee w/ Splenda


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Is today carb up?

Good morning Sara


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

Good Morning Babsie  I eat carbs everyday.. I don't have a carb up day.. 
I have 1 cheat meal day once a week


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

What would be the outcomes if I eat carbs other than brown rice or oats for pre-workout breakfast meal? like maybe sprouted bread, sprouted english muffins, tortillas or Yams?


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Oct 14'th * 

*Pull/Cardio*

*Lat Cable Pulldown  * 90/8, 6, 6

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/11, 9, 8

*DB Shrugs  * (each side) 45/10, 8, 7 <---- is this ok instead BB Shrugs?

*BB Curls  * 40/11, 8

*Cable Curls  * 60/8, 7

_*DB Curls*_ 20/9, 7

*ABS*
(*Super-sets*) 
X3 _Leg raise w/ medicne Ball _ 
_X3 Crunch Machine _ (center & Sides) 

*Cardio:* _45 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> What would be the outcomes if I eat carbs other than brown rice or oats for pre-workout breakfast meal? like maybe sprouted bread, sprouted english muffins, tortillas or Yams?


As long as you are getting mostly slow burning carbs throughout the day, I don't care.  Just make sure most of your carb sources are brown rice, yams or oatmeal.


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> As long as you are getting mostly slow burning carbs throughout the day, I don't care.  Just make sure most of your carb sources are brown rice, yams or oatmeal.



Yes, I've been eating 2 carbs sources from oats, brown rice or yams and the other 2 coming from fiber one, lentils, beans, and sprouted bread, tortillas and english muffins.. Is this ok? half & half? 

So, I can start having the Sprouted English muffin for breakfast (pre-workout) meal and leave the brown rice or oats for post workout?


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't mind eating brown rice for breakfast pre workout meal, but like Emma stated in one of the threads that brown rice or fiber one for pre-workout is too slow to digest


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

*Oct 14'th*  

*6:15*
¾ Brown Rice, ¼ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

_*9:30 PWO & Cycling*_
¾ Cup Oats, 1 Scoop Whey 

_*12:00*_
2 Slices Bread, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Green Beans, 1 Fish Oil  

_~*3:00*_
1 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 5 Fish Oil  

_*6:00*_
¾ Cup Lentils, 2 oz Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Lettuce, Onions, 2 Fish Oil 

_*9:00*_
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1 Eggwhite, Lots Cabbage, 5 Fish Oil

*Additional Drinks: * 
_6:15 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_6:30 PM-_ Cocoa w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Oct 16, 2004)

*Friday's Meals*

*Oct 15'th   * 

*8:00*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon, 3 Fish Oil 

*12:15*
½ Cup Brown Rice, ½ Cup Lentils, 1 Can Tuna, RedPepper w/ Tomato Salsa Paste, 2 Fish Oil 

*~3:20*
1.5 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*7:00*
3 oz. Salmon, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Broccoli Spears, Lots Cabbage, Onions w/ Tryaki Sauce 

*Additional Drinks:* 
_7:40 AM_- Coffee w/  nondairy powdered milk 
_12:20 PM_- Black Tea w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda 

* *Went to bed @ 8:00 PM*


----------



## sara (Oct 16, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Oct 16'th* 

*Push/Cardio*

*DB Decline Press * 25/9, 10, 8

*Cable Flyes* (cross-overs) 25/9, 6, 6

*DB Rotations  * (Standing) 10/12, 12

*EZ Bar Upright Row* 50/9, 6

*DB Shoulder Press  * 22.5/7, 6, 5

*DB Bent Over Laterals * (Seated) 12.5/11, 10

*Reverse Grip Press down * (Cable) 50/12, 60/8, 8

*Triceps Overhead Extensions  * (Cable) 50/10, 10, 10 _<--- Still working on it_

*Cardio*: _20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 16, 2004)

Diet and training looks great sara! Wow, I had no idea that you had this kind of dedication, keep it up! What are your current training/dieting goals?


----------



## sara (Oct 16, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet and training looks great sara! Wow, I had no idea that you had this kind of dedication, keep it up! What are your current training/dieting goals?



Thanks MonStar  
My goals to gain some muscles & maintain my healthy meals all the time
Jodi might be little upset though because I only had 4 meals yesturday


----------



## sara (Oct 16, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 16'th* 

*4:30*
½ Cup Oats, ¼ Cup Blueberries, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, w/ Cinnamon, 2 Fish Oil 

*7:00 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*~10:15*
1 Scoop Designer???s Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*1:45*
¾ Cup Red Kidney Beans, ½ Salmon Burger, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Lettuce 

*5:20*
2 Slices Bread, ½ Salmon Burger, 1 Slice FF Cheese, RedPepper

*~8:45*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 Eggwhites, Lettuce, 2 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_4:30 AM_- Plain Coffee
_~3:00 PM_- Coffee w/ Cocoa, Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## carbchick (Oct 16, 2004)

how many days rest do you get sara, just one per week or is it 2?


----------



## sara (Oct 17, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> how many days rest do you get sara, just one per week or is it 2?



I have 3 rest days per week Monday, Wednesday and Friday..


----------



## sara (Oct 17, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 17'th *  

*7:15*
1 Sprouted English Muffin, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, 3 Fish Oil 

*10:30 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:40*
4 oz. Yams, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Lettuce, 3 Fish Oil 

*5:20*
¾ Cup Red Kidney Beans, 2 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Green Beans, 3 Fish Oil 

*8:40-9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, Cabbage, Onions, 6 Fish Oil  

*Additional Drinks*:  
_7:15 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_~ 3:45 PM_- Coffee w/ Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Oct 17, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Oct 17'th  * 

*Pull/Cardio*

*BB Dead Lifts  * 50/12, 10, 10

*Iso-Lateral Row  * (Machine) 55/11, 8, 8, 8 <---Lbs. Each side = 110 lbs. 

*DB Shrugs  * 45/10, 7, 6 <-- Lost grip    

*Hammer Curls  * (Alternating) 22.5/9, 7

*Seated DB Curls  * (Alternating) 17.5/12, 20/7

*DB Concentration  * Curls 15/8, 7

*ABS*: 
_X 3 Incline Crunch 
X 3 Side ABS w. 25 Lbs. Plate 
X 3 ABS Crunch Machine _ 

*Cardio:* ~ _20 Minutes Cycling Class 
              20 Minutes Elleptical _


----------



## sara (Oct 17, 2004)

What should I be eating 5 AM before going to the 6 AM Cycling Class? I know I need to eat something and not allowed to do cardio on an empty stomach.. I won't be doing any weights just 1 hour cycling.. would dairy like cottage cheese and fruit be ok? and load with carbs after class?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> What should I be eating 5 AM before going to the 6 AM Cycling Class? I know I need to eat something and not allowed to do cardio on an empty stomach.. I won't be doing any weights just 1 hour cycling.. would dairy like cottage cheese and fruit be ok? and load with carbs after class?


Yeah thats ok.


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2004)

Woke up this morning with sore throat and little fever while Im in school  
Today was supposed to be my mini cheat meal.. after going home early from school, decided to cheat even more since I was sick    

I don't think I would be able to workout tomorrow morning since Im sick now


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

hey sara, sorry to hear you're not well. It must be pretty bad flu when you have to skip the workout? As always I am impressed with the strength of your bis!!


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey dalila  thanks for stopping by.. Its  not a bad flu yet.. but I'm afraid if I workout tomorrow it might make me get worse.. I think its better for me to rest tomorrow, even though I cheated big time today where my tummy hurts and good workout is needed for tomorrow.. but I should skip the gym tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah skip the gym tomorrow and feel better.

Post todays meals


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2004)

*Meals*

Oct 18'th  

*7:30*
3/4 Cup Brown Rice, 1/2 Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

*10:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Scoop Whey, 1 Silce FF Cheese, 2 Fish Oil 

*1:30 * (planned cheat) 
1 Pretzel Bag, 3 FF Rice Cakes, 1 Low Carb Bar 

*5:00*
1/2 Cup Kidney Beans, 4 oz. Chicken, Tomatoes, Okra, Celery 

*After Meal 4  I cheated big time*  
Tons Vanilla wafers cookies
Some Spagahtti with ground beef 
2 Chocolate Krave Snack by kellogs 
1 Low carb Bar
Handful peanuts
Small piece cake (sister's b-day cake) 

*2 Hours later*  
Vanilla Wafers cookies 
Some Cereal 
Few Chips (pringles) 
3/4 Apple 
2 Slices Bread w. margrine butter and SF Syrup 
1 Chocolate Krave Snack by kellogs


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2004)

I went to urgent care and they prescribed me some Antibototics to take for 5 days.. 
I hope I will feel better by Wednesday


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Why did you get antibiotics for a cold?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Oct 18'th
> 
> *7:30*
> 3/4 Cup Brown Rice, 1/2 Cup Eggwhites, 2 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil
> ...



This is what happens because you won't listen to me about having a scheduled cheat day so instead you lose control.  I warned you about this.

Antibiotics for a cold?    Antibiotics kill your immune system.  I refuse to take them.


----------



## carbchick (Oct 19, 2004)

ach sorry you're feeling rough, sara. Get better soon. 
the binge was maybe your body needing nutrients fast ...


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

What are krave snacks?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning 

GBS


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This is what happens because you won't listen to me about having a scheduled cheat day so instead you lose control.  I warned you about this.
> 
> _What would you like me to do from now on_?
> 
> Antibiotics for a cold?    Antibiotics kill your immune system.  I refuse to take them.



Its turning into a cold now.. the main thing I have now is sore throat which is getting worse than yesturday


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> ach sorry you're feeling rough, sara. Get better soon.
> the binge was maybe your body needing nutrients fast ...


Thanks Carbchick 
when I got home I was craving for meat (beef) mom didnt have any except with the spagahtti which I don't like it much, but ended up eating some because I was craving for meat


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

> My goals to gain some muscles & maintain my healthy meals all the time


Oh okay, good luck with them! Any current physique pics?


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

No, no pics yet.. maybe when Jodi and I meet again, she can take some pics


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are krave snacks?


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.krave.com/brand/krave/flavors.shtml


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope that you are feeling better.. And I have been waiting FOREVER for pics


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Jake


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

I want to place something online for sale.. where can I place it for free?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

Its a reverse osmosis water filter


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Put it in the forsale forum here..


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok. I don't think anyone would be intersted here.. I'll post it anyways


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't post it
 Read Me First! 
IronMagazine.com LLC takes no responsibility for buyer/seller protection. 
This forum is to be used only for bodybuilding & fitness related items


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB posted her pants... just do it.


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

Her pants might be fitness pants.. what I have is water filter, I'll wait for Jodi


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Sara.. as you can see they are LEVI's.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33526

Just post it in there.  I am the one who wrote that forums rules lol  I dont think its that big of a deal..


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2004)

I will soon.. I just dont feel good at all


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)

I made a promise to myself: Right after I get better from my cold/throat and coughing.. Im going to increase my carbs intake (especially my PWO meal) increase my protein a little more and maintain my fat.. and hopefuly if the gym still have their special deal to upgrade your membership.. I will upgrade it so I can start going to the gym Mondays, Wednesdays mornings for spin class


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I made a promise to myself: Right after I get better from my cold/throat and coughing.. Im going to increase my carbs intake (especially my PWO meal) increase my protein a little more and maintain my fat.. and hopefuly if the gym still have their special deal to upgrade your membership.. I will upgrade it so I can start going to the gym Mondays, Wednesdays mornings for spin class


  Good for you! Hope you feel better soon! 

 (Oh,and hi! I know I rarely leave any comments, but I stop by quite often!)


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks GoalGetter  these past 3 days seem very wrong for me.. not going to the gym and eating very bad 
I just cant wait to go back to the gym


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## carbchick (Oct 23, 2004)

nothing happening in here ?   ... I hope you are feeling OK, sara 
we miss you!


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't know.. Im not doing very well  
my cold is almost gone.. I haven't been doing well with my meals since last monday


----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2004)

Decided to start a new journal to clear my mind off all the cheats that I had for the past week.. of from the gym and off from my healthy meals is not where I want to be  I will start posting in my new journal tomorrow! my meals and workouts

Jodi, you dont want me to eat less calories for the next few days since I ate enough sugar and fats for the last week?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

no, don't eat less.  That's just causes more issues.


----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2004)

ok. if my lungs feel any better I will take spin class first thing in the morning tomorrow (empty stomach) and then start eating like before


----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2004)

Jodi, What you think of this new workout routine? 

*Mondays*- _Cycling/ ABS _ 
*Tuesdays-* _Chest/Triceps _ 
*Wednesdays*- _Cycling/AB_S 
*Thursdays*-_ Back/Biceps/ C_ycling 
*Fridays*- OFF 
*Saturday*s- OFF (for now) 
*Sundays-* _Shoulders/Cycling _ 

*Tuesdays (Chest/Triceps)* 

X3 DB Flat Bench Press 
X3 DB Incline Press (Seated) 
X3 DB Decline Flyes 
X3 Cable Flyes (cross-overs) 

X3 Close Grip BB Press 
X3 BB Skull Crushers
X3 Reverse Grip Press down (Cable) 
X3 Triceps over-head Extensions (Cable) 

*Thursdays (Back/Biceps/Cycling)* 

X3 Cable Pull downs 
X3 Close Grip Cable Row OR Deadlifts 
X3 1 Arm DB Row 
X3 Iso-Lateral Row Machine 

X2 BB Curls 
X2 Cable Curls 
X2 Hammer Curls 
X2 Seated Incline Curls 
X2 Concentration Curls 

*Sunday (Shoulders/Cycling) * 

X3 DB Shoulder Press
X3 DB Lateral Raise 
X3 DB Bent over Lateral Raise (seated) 
X2 Reverse Pec-Dec (Machine) 
X2 BB Upright Row 
X2 Plate Front Raise 
X3 DB Shrugs


----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2004)

Since Im still coughing, I don't think I can take spin class tomorrow morning  
But I gotta go to the gym tomorrow..
I think I will stick to my push/pull plan and tomorrow will be push day


----------



## carbchick (Oct 24, 2004)

glad you are hangin in there sara   
give yourself time to recover, OK and don't rush anything, 
you have PLENTY of time


----------



## sara (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you sweetie  
I know I should give myself some more time to recover.. but I have no patience


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, What you think of this new workout routine?
> 
> *Mondays*- _Cycling/ ABS _
> *Tuesdays-* _Chest/Triceps _
> ...


That's fine. 

BTW -  Where are you?  I thought you were getting back on track today?


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2004)

Jodi, I've been very busy with school.. Since I missed alot last week  
Good thing Im back, but taking it slowly 
Did the Push routine yesturday morning without any cardio  still coughing
I will do my Pull routine today without any cardio  Hopefuly I will do cycling tomorrow morning 

I would want to start the new routine that I posted above next week hopefully


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2004)

aight... still little problems with my eating for the past 2 days.. I think being sick just stresses me out and makes me eat like that  

I defentily need to start cardio again.. tomorrow morning!! I dont care if Im coughing or not!! Im doing cardio!!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

Sara please be patient... doing cardio while you're still ill and coughing means 1. there's no way in the world you can do your best, and 2. you'll just delay the recovery. I know so well how you feel but honestly it's best you give yourself ample time to recover before you start running and cycling again.

take care dear. .


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks dalila  
I went and took spin class this morning.. first, didnt have the same strength like I did before.. but then it all started to pick up fast  

Since I lifted weights 3 days in a row, Im giving myself a break and only doing cycling today and tomorrow.. and next week I will be back to my regular schedule in addition to the 2 extra days of cycling


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

aight guys time for  a new journal


----------

